# Wash N Go Thread



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep I decided to start one....... Because.... I've just discovered that I can TOTALLY rock wash n go's. 

So I have some Q's. 

What is ur method?

Do you whip ur hair back and forth to help the curls?

How the HECK are u achieving 2nd day curls? Is it hte product?


My method at first was taking teeny sections (like 25 of em ) and applying my products and using my Denman to distribute it thru.…and I didn't whip my hair. This process alone without the wash part...took at least 1 hour to do  And my hair looked plastic with this method....leggo ppl hair! 

But now I just section my hair in 4 or 5 sections apply my products and rake them through my hair using my wide tooth comb and my fingers. Make sure my hair is all covered in it and then I whip my hair like nobody's business and then I use my Denman to shingle my ends. And let it airdry. 

I just can't seem to always get it to revive the next day. I've been doing the Pineapple method and it only worked once.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks OP. I've never done a WNG so I will be checking this out.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 14, 2011)

1. Cowash.
2. Leave some wata in my hair.
3. Apply leave in.
4. Whip my hair.
5. Apply Goody Headband.


I don't care for curl definition. My hair is to dense for that to matter.

If I pineapple or spritz in the morning I can get multiple days out of one do.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

natura87 said:


> 1. Cowash.
> 2. Leave some wata in my hair.
> 3. Apply leave in.
> 4. Whip my hair.
> ...



See..... I'm trying to run VERY far away from those goody headbands…headbands period....those things hurt my head SO bad to the point where I literally can't think straight. 

Do you do multiple pineapples tho?? When I spray my hair in the morning to refresh it it just turns into a fro instantly....a cute curly fro but nothing close to my wash n go


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

I co wash, put leave in and then oil and then gel and then whip my hair. 

Today I tried the oil on top of the gel to see if it would make the EcoStyler less.....uhhhhh....brick-ish. 

My hair is still drying but it seems to KINDA work. It's still kinda crunchy


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

I cowash, add gel, spray with glycerin/water mix, shake like a puppy, add headband n go. I baggy at night, so all I have to do in the am is shake, add band n go.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, a glycerin/water mix sprayed over gel will make it dry moist.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 14, 2011)

I detangle my hair in the shower and separate it into about 5 sections. I apply about a dime sized amount of EVOO to each section, then smooth some gel over each section. No raking, no comb or brush. After I finish every section, I shake my hair then blowdry. I sleep under a satin bonnet, and in the morn, I mist my hair w/some h2o and shake again.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx Angel Eyes. 

Is EVERYBODY doing the headband? I've been doing a side part which I'm LOVINNNG!


----------



## Roux (Apr 14, 2011)

I see 9 posts but not a single photo...for shame ladies!


----------



## Embyra (Apr 14, 2011)

section hair into 8 i think is how many i done last time

apply eco styler to wet hair smooth over hair making sure ends are smoothed and not ''globby'' making sure roots are covered i have alot of hair and my hair can alot of product 

focusing on roots is what stops any tangles that and using a heavier product not that KCCC crap........

leave to airdry

day 5 section hair ......with wet hands refresh hair by running hands down and through the curls this will also remove some shed hair

pineapple hair everynight 

voila 

im on day 8 will wash day 10

i wash my hair in sections so my hair is parted at this point where i want it to be for my wash and go


i mix around 10-12 tablespoons of olive oil and 1-2 tablespoons of silk amino acid to the large tub of eco mixing thoroughly


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 14, 2011)

I just BC'd about 3 weeks and I spent the last 3 weeks trying to figure this out. I co-wash, not a vigorous wash, more just wiping conditioner through my hair and scalp. I squeeze out most of the water but leave it so it is still really wet and dripping. I get 5 sections, 2 in the back, 2 in the front and 1 in the top middle (crown). I apply shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, evenly and finger comb in through each section then I take a bit of coconut oil and wipe that through too. And that's it. At night I pinapple it and for 2nd day hair, I spray my hair until dripping with a spray bottle of water and add more coconut oil.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and I put some ecostyler on my edges and slap on a headband or tie down my edges so they will be smooth.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol I'll try to post a pic when I get home, Roux.

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ladytee2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to try a wng so bad but Im afraid of the frizz.  Im afraid I will walk out of the house fly curls popping look up two hours later with a birds nest.  Thats a bad dream that could come true.  I have to try a wng when Im staying around the house not going anywhere and see how it turns out.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2011)

i normally do my true wash and goes on the weekend. my best wash and goes are naked. which means i co wash, rinse, dry in a micro fiber towel, shake and go.

the wash and goes i do during the week(not often since ive mastered the braid out lol) is usually co wash, leave in, towel, pull in to a pony tail.

and i never get second day hair.


----------



## Egyptjones (Apr 14, 2011)

After all the Miss Jessie's (didn't work AT ALL) to Curls (barely OK) to Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic (not bad) to Kinky Curly Curling Custard (not bad) I FINALLY found what works for my hair. A master-mix of 1 part Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel to 2 parts Proclaim Activator. I shingle it in on wet hair and any parts I think might frizz I smooth over with just a bit of Eco Styler Argan Oil Gel.

This is a 3 day old WnG





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 14, 2011)

Embyra said:


> section hair into 8 i think is how many i done last time
> 
> apply eco styler to wet hair smooth over hair making sure ends are smoothed and not ''globby'' making sure roots are covered i have alot of hair and my hair can alot of product
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I do now.
I don't shake my hair as that wont help anything.

i just pineapple everynight with my trusty durag
and just fluff out the next morning.


----------



## kurlykay (Apr 14, 2011)

1. Cowash
2. Leave hurr wet.
3. Add leave-in to sections (4)
4. Aloe vera gel for the edges
5. Shake n go

Tis all.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm doing this until the fall. I will co wash with VO5 strawberries n cream, rinse, add KCKT then add KKCC.  I will wash with shampoo/DC once a week with Komaza Care products.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Roux said:


> I see 9 posts but not a single photo...for shame ladies!



Lawd.... Imma try to post some. Let me see how to upload pix from Plixi.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Egyptjones: How do you maintain at night and refresh in the morning?


----------



## Embyra (Apr 14, 2011)

the pineapple for those wondering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ERndPsZyY


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

2nd day hair, wash n go


----------



## Roux (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! I really want to try a WNG but I don't think my hair is...old enough for that yet. But soon...


----------



## Napp (Apr 14, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yep I decided to start one....... Because.... I've just discovered that I can TOTALLY rock wash n go's.
> 
> So I have some Q's.
> 
> ...




hope this helps


here are some pics for you fresh from today! i actually liked my hair today go figure.
















 messy at the end of the day pony. wash n goes are usually a one time thing for me.plus they dont hang right once the roots are completley dry


----------



## twatombl (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm jumping in with a question for 4a ladies, what products do you use to combat shrinkage for your wash and go?  KCCC worked best for me to maintain my curls but the shrinkage was unreal!  I would love to try something that allowed my hair to hang as much as possible.


----------



## Napp (Apr 14, 2011)

twatombl said:


> I'm jumping in with a question for 4a ladies, what products do you use to combat shrinkage for your wash and go?  KCCC worked best for me to maintain my curls but the shrinkage was unreal!  I would love to try something that allowed my hair to hang as much as possible.



you need something with weight especially if you have fine hair. KCCC sucked so hard in my hair and gave me unreal shrinkage. i currently like using a thick conditioner  but i have had alot of success with using gel like eco styler olive and wet line xtreme gel. the thicker the products the less likeley you will get ssk and tangling as well imo.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

twatombl, I haven't found a way to reduce shrinkage, unfortunately.


----------



## Triniwegian (Apr 14, 2011)

I co-wash without rinsing out the conditioner
While in the shower I apply eco-styler gel on top of the conditioner
Rake through my hair with my wide tooth comb 
Stick my hair quickly under the shower stream to get it soaking wet 
Scrunch and whip my hair
Then I plop with a t-shirt and just let it air dry.

Result:


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't even want to post my pics after looking at you guys, but I guess I will.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeeeah so I just tried to take pics to show and…imma have to wait for when I do a really good wash n go bc right now it looks wack in person but even more wack on camer 

fortunately I had nowhere to be today


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

I frickin love this thread!!  everybody's wash n go's are beautiful!!! I have been researching and researching on how to do this. 

I am SO glad I tried the shaking method! The hair I have in the front that I thought would NEVER curl actually curls thanks to me doing THAT step!!! :woohoo:

NOW my problem is the top of my hair....it lays FLAT and my head tends to look Spongebob-ish.....ya know....square. 

I NEED a diffuser or a new step to fix this issha. 

Oh I forgot to add that I do poke my head back under the shower head and re wet it after applying products, right before whipping my hair.....the hair whipping is mainly for my loooooose curls in the front and top of my head. Otherwise I could do a gentle shaking.  ......well it's fun...don't judge me!!!


----------



## knt1229 (Apr 14, 2011)

I co-wash hair in 4 sections
Use a towel to absorb some of the water
Apply Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer, Eco-styler Gel, and oil, in this order, to each section but I split the sections in half twice for a total of 16 sections.

Shake to remove parts and to get the hair to fall the way I want
Put on headband 

I don't do wash n' go's much. Now that my hair is longer my wash n' go's don't really "puff" anymore and I haven't figured out any other way of styling my wash n' go's that I like.

For 2nd day hair, I would dampen the hair, apply more instant moisturizer, then twist. Put on my silk scarf and satin bonnet. The next day I would have a twist out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 14, 2011)

Very pretty curlies BraunSugar .


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Thank you ma'am! Yours are beautiful too!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Apr 14, 2011)

After washing, I usually make five sections, rubbing Aussie Moist with either Elasta QP wrap lotion or EcoStyler gel and comb thru with a wide tooth comb.  I scrunch very little (the more i do it, the frizzier it gets) and let it air dry and fluff up.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 14, 2011)

kurlykay said:


> 1. Cowash
> 2. Leave hurr wet.
> 3. Add leave-in to sections (4)
> 4. Aloe vera gel for the edges
> ...



This is what I do as well. A WNG is supposed to be quick and easy...it seems like some of yall are doing too much extra. 

I haven't done a WnG in a hot minute though so I don't have any pics.


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 14, 2011)

Roux said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I really want to try a WNG but *I don't think my hair is...old enough for that yet*. But soon...



Whatcha mean???


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 14, 2011)

Roux said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I really want to try a WNG but I don't think my hair is...old enough for that yet. But soon...



Aww You should give it a try! I lived on WnGs after my BC!


----------



## Sianna (Apr 14, 2011)

For my WNGs, I start with a co-wash, then a detangling session, first with the wide-tooth comb, then the Denman. 

If I'm avoiding crispyness, I'll fist apply a moderate amount of Long Aid curl activator gel throughout my hair. Then I rake the Eco styler gel through, and shake, shake, shake like a crazy woman! The final result usually looks something like this. 

















I achieve second, third and sometimes even fourth day hair by spritzing with water and then shake, shake, shaking my head again!  It can be a dizzying process at times.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 14, 2011)

Wash (hair was previously detangled before washing)

Plop hair with t-shirt for about 15 mins

Apply leavein to *DAMP* hair-my hair absorbs moisture better this way...Seal with Crisco...

Clip hair into 3 big sectionss (nape,middle,crown)

Starting at nape,split into two sections..

I make sure to apply product to my *DAMP HAIR *(less shrinkage,more clumping, less dry time)

SMOOTH product into hair (smooth, meaning, make sure you work your hands in clapping motion.Shingling over spearates my curls, smoothing keeps my hair natural curl pattern...

As I go over section section, im banding them, three big ponytails, mohawk style...sometimes I pull hair back into one ponytail.

I allow my hair to set in these bands for like 15 to 20 mins, usually while I get dressed and put on make up, sometimes overnight if I want a more controlled look, and dont plan on diffusing...


If I want a fuller look I take down the bands, shake my head, diffuse, then blow out roots with warm heat...


Ive been experimenting with different products lately, so far my favs are Eco Styler gel (olive or argan oil) and Miss Jessies Curly Meringue...

  They last to atleast three days, day 2 is always my fav.I can go further sometimes, but by the third day, I just get the urge to wash

Here are results

Giovanni Direct > Crisco >Eco Style EVOO>Proclaim Argan Oil...diffused roots, no stretching.




Day 2





Same products as above but Argan Eco Style, stretched out roots...




Day 2





HS 14 n 1 >Crisco>Miss Jessies Curly Meringue(1st time) , diffused roots, not stretched





After stretching roots





Day 2






My hair is still looking fresh on day 3!! I think I can go another day ...we'll see

This is how I tie up all my wash n goes up, I scrunch giovanni into my ends, seal with proclaim argan oil


----------



## Roux (Apr 14, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> Whatcha mean???





LadyEuphoria007 said:


> Aww You should give it a try! I lived on WnGs after my BC!



I tried...I tried it with gel too just isn't working out well for me my texture is still sorta finding its way and I have a few stray relaxed ends. Tonight was the first time I washed and didn't have major shrinkage so I will be giving it a try soon.


----------



## SheenaVee (Apr 14, 2011)

-*I co-wash with mainly Herbal Essence.*

-*Leave a bit of conditioner in my hair *(sometimes I rinse it all out)

-*Part my hair into two sections. *(I used to do lots more sections but it took too long and made my curls look flat and too defined. I used to like this look, but now I like my hair bigger so I don't anymore. Two sections makes it look bigger and more natural looking curls)

-*Apply curl defining product *(Fantasia or Ecostyler Gel mostly. But sometimes it will be conditioner, or Curls souffle, or Kinky Curly curling custard, or whatever product I wanna try.)

-*I smooth the product into the sections, occasionally raking* (but not too much)

-*Shake a bit to separate curls.*

-*Diffuse or air dry.*

I've gotten second day hair a few times, never made it to third, but that's probably because I don't do anything at night to try and keep it fresh. 
Oh, and I've tried the pineapple and it didn't work for me, it just stretched out my curls and made em look weird.

Pics of various wash and goes:

With Gel













Conditioner only (bit of gel in the front)













Kinky Curly Curling Custard












Kinky Curly defined really well, but had so much shrinkage.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 14, 2011)

Roux said:


> I tried...I tried it with gel too just isn't working out well for me my texture is still sorta finding its way and I have a few stray relaxed ends. Tonight was the first time I washed and didn't have major shrinkage so I will be giving it a try soon.



Try sleep conditioning with a very moisturizing DC and see if that helps.  I found the more moisture I gave my hair the more my curls came alive


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 15, 2011)

For the ladies that diffuse... Which blowdryer do u have? I'm thinking about just getting the Conair blowdryer with the huge diffuser since I won't be straightening my hair anytime soon. 

I want the cute pink $30 one I see everywhere. But is it good?


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 15, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> For the ladies that diffuse... Which blowdryer do u have? I'm thinking about just getting the Conair blowdryer with the huge diffuser since I won't be straightening my hair anytime soon.
> 
> I want the cute pink $30 one I see everywhere. But is it good?



I wanna know which dryers people use, too!
I just bought a dryer for straightening not too long ago but changed my mind and don't plan on straightening til late 2012/early 2013 and want to invest in a good dryer. Mine doesn't have enough settings for me. Just high, low, and a cool shot.
I want a dryer with speed settings as well (so I can use low heat, high speed), and maybe a cool setting instead of the shot button.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Apr 15, 2011)

1. co wash
2. rinse in a downward motion to keep curls slightly undisturbed
3. apply KCNT or whatever leave in I am using
4. apply gel
5. do a quick run through with hot water.  
6. shake it like a dog and let my coils free form.
7. If I am walking through the house and not in a rush, I plop.  If not, I sit under the hair dryer for 10mins on high and my hair is good to go.  It doesn't drip or anything like that.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anybody sit under the dry??....if so, how long?


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 15, 2011)

I know everyone hair is different but I use mixed chicks but to get a second day out of it I don't put the hairved whipp ends on I put it in a band at the top of my head and tie it up and in the morning I just finger wet it and run my fingers through and take my hand push my curls up to the roots and let it air dry. 

but most times I am co washing everyday. so at night I put my whipped ends in plait in 3 sections and tie it up take the plaits out before I get in the shower and run my fingers through my hair so when I get out it is wet but not like I co washed it and let it dry. I never use combs nor brushes. and yes those bands starts my migraines so I can not use them. I have brought so fabric band that just have the elastic in the back I use them sometimes when I don't want to co wash that day and I know my hair is not going to look that great all down because once the waxing feeling comes over my hair I have to wash it. but I will have to say this you have to train it that is why you have to put the comb down, I have lost less hair this way also. If my hair is moist fingers go through without breakage but if it is dry I don't even try.

forgot to add I don't use a dryer since I am in the house everyday it dry fast and I don't put the leave in on until the water stops dripping. I try to tell my daughter to use a blowdryer just like point it at her hair because hers is so thick that it takes all day to dry at night her hair is still wet and she just goes out with it soak and wet even in the winter.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 15, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> -*I co-wash with mainly Herbal Essence.*
> 
> -*Leave a bit of conditioner in my hair *(sometimes I rinse it all out)
> 
> ...


 
love love love the way your hair looks... keep up the good work


----------



## Truth (Apr 15, 2011)

Good thread  working on new ways to do my wash n go (mainly stretching roots while wet with gel ... and keeping my curls more so clumped. i'm finding that raking seperates my curls a bit tooooooooo much.... Last time I simply smoothed my hair and shook it a bit it seemed to work but my roots were so I guess stuck it had no movement. I like my diffused results better, but I don't want to diffuse everytime I do a Wash n go ....*taking notes*  ...


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Apr 15, 2011)

Great thread.  I have not perfected my wash and go by no means.  I will use the tips shared here and try it this spring and summer.  Thanks for the tips and especially the pictures.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Apr 15, 2011)

Hehe everybody is saying "shake and go" or "whip my hair and go". I don't do that so maybe my WNGs haven't been authentic. LOL.

I cowash at night, remove majority of the water out of my hair with micro towel, apply leave in, seal, baggy then put my scarf on over it.

In the AM all I have to do is add styler and fluff a bit or add a headband. Sometimes I mist with water before I add my styler. That's all.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 15, 2011)

Everyone's hair looks so nice. This is inspiring me to revisit WNGs as I haven't done one in years - too much tangling.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 15, 2011)

How bout.... I'm going to go try this rat nigh.  It's been a while and my grass has changed.  woooooo. Wish me luck.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 15, 2011)

I know that I don't do a TRUE wash and go, but the initial day, I:

1. Pre-detangle using the WEN cleansing conditioner
2. Wash the WEN out (I wash with my hair in six twists)
3. Apply Mixed Chicks leave in
4. Using a Denman, I make sure the conditioner is applied to all sections of my hair (this is a very important step because I have to detangle)
5. Part my hair in the middle and go...

On the subsequent days, I will apply Ecostyler Olive Oil gel to the sides and back, wet my hair with H20 and EVOO and put it into a pony...and go...

Attached are pics...


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 15, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I wanna know which dryers people use, too!
> I just bought a dryer for straightening not too long ago but changed my mind and don't plan on straightening til late 2012/early 2013 and want to invest in a good dryer. Mine doesn't have enough settings for me. Just high, low, and a cool shot.
> I want a dryer with speed settings as well (so I can use low heat, high speed), and maybe a cool setting instead of the shot button.



To answer both of these, I use the Revlon Pro Stylist. It comes with a diffuser & I got mine from Target. The price was cut to $20. Original price was $29.99 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Roux (Apr 15, 2011)

hmmmm maybe i'll try this tomorrow


----------



## pjbapb (Apr 15, 2011)

I usually co wash then rake my products into my hair while I'm in the shower in this order:
1. leave-in (right now I am using Suave Naturals Coconut)
2. styler (right now I am using Shea Moisture thickening lotion or Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue.  If I ever drop a step in my process, it is usually this step.  I don't always use a styler)
3. oil (right now I am using Mega Care Vitamin E oil.  I use the one in the long skinny 1.5oz tube not the 2oz bottle because they are different formulas.)
4. Eco gel whichever color I feel like using.  I am going to try the eco custard over the summer and see how I like that as well.

Next I wrap my hair in a t-shirt and leave it for 10-15 minutes.  Then I take my hair out of the t-shirt. I more arrange my hair than shake it meaning I decide where I want my part to be and I arrange my hair that way.   
My next step is to "diffuse" meaning I take my blow dryer without the concentrator tip or diffuser tip and point it at my hair in a downward direction and "diffuse" my hair.  I blow dry all my hair in a downward direction for 5-7 minutes.  I find this is enough time to get my hair dry enough that I can go outside in the cold winter mornings without my hair freezing solid.  This also reduces the remaining air dry time significantly.  

I prefer to cowash my hair daily if I am going to wear it out because I like the look of a day 1 wash and go the most.  But if I am trying to preserve product, I will braid or twist my hair with no product at night and sleep under a satin bonnet to get second and even third day hair sometimes.  I only have day one hair results to show though and here they are...


----------



## Napp (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone else thinks the diffuser makes drying take too long? Walking around with wet hair aint the biz! I just use the blowdryer


----------



## geejay (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been having fun with simple wash n go's since I BC'd. 

I cowash daily. Not even trying for second day hair right now. I rinse a little oil through my hair (grapeseed oil, castor oil or sometimes hot 6 oil), follow that with conditioner that I don't wash out completely. Then for a "leave in" I use aloe vera gel mixed with oil (see above). Then shake it, shake it, like a polaroid picture!

Here's what I'm working with today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 15, 2011)

This is so OT, but pjbapb, I clicked on your Youtube page to subscribe, watched the Lighthouse skit you have featured, and just boohooed, LOL. Thank you for having it there.


Okay, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 15, 2011)

Epic fail turned into an awesome blow out.


----------



## pjbapb (Apr 15, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> This is so OT, but @pjbapb, I clicked on your Youtube page to subscribe, watched the Lighthouse skit you have featured, and just boohooed, LOL. Thank you for having it there.
> 
> 
> Okay, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


LOL  The dam broke for me when she started trying to get back to him.  Glad it made you feel good!


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried Ecostyler twice for my wash n gos but it took sooooo long for it to dry when I used it. Maybe I should experiment with it again. Maybe I put too much. How much ecostyler are you ladies using?


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Apr 15, 2011)

I cowash with something cheap like Suave
Towel dry my hair
Add care free curl lite activator gel
Add conditioner
Final layer of activator gel
Seal with butter

I have not mastered 2nd day hair. Honestly, I haven't really tried.  I like cowashing daily.  Here are some old pictures from last year.






Slicked with white eco styler gel.


----------



## pjbapb (Apr 15, 2011)

ManeStreet said:


> I tried Ecostyler twice for my wash n gos but it took sooooo long for it to dry when I used it. Maybe I should experiment with it again. Maybe I put too much. How much ecostyler are you ladies using?


I can't give an exact quantity, but I try to use less and add more until I feel my hair is coated the way I like it.  Since I am usually styling my hair while I am in the shower, if I get to much on my hair, I can just run some water on it and work it out like that.  

since everyone's hair is different, I can't tell you how much to use, instead I would suggest that you start with less and add on as you go.  Don't you just adore trial and error????


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought and tried some L.A. Looks nutra curl gel. Tried it today. Idk of I REALLY like it. But it's not too bad. 

I wanna try the one n only argon oil curl cream from Sally's. As well as Noodle Head.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the fact that my hair is not shaped keeps giving me subpar results. I think I am done with WNGs until I am willing to lose the length to get a good shape


----------



## twatombl (Apr 17, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> twatombl, I haven't found a way to reduce shrinkage, unfortunately.



In your profile pic your hair is much looser than mine when I attempt a wash and go, I'm APL now and when I was and go have a very full TWA by the time my hair fully dries, and it feels super dry!  What are you using in your profile picture?


----------



## twatombl (Apr 17, 2011)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I cowash with something cheap like Suave
> Towel dry my hair
> Add care free curl lite activator gel
> Add conditioner
> ...




The 2nd picture reminds me of my friends hair when she pulls it back, we always tell her "Your hair is so wavy its making me sea sick"


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 17, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I think the fact that my hair is not shaped keeps giving me subpar results. I think I am done with WNGs until I am willing to lose the length to get a good shape



I didn't like the way my wash & gos looked until I shaped my hair. The only thing is, now I look at my hair and wonder how far it would be if I left it alone.  Funny thing is, I didn't take off a whole bunch, but just because I know I cut it makes me mad.


----------



## Truth (Apr 17, 2011)

yup... i've suceeded in failure of a wash n go again....Today all I did was 

Pre detangle...
Wash TJ's nourshing spa poo
Joico Balancing Co 
DC with Biolage conditiong balm...

on damp hair
Apply leave in (TW protective mist blah blah blah)
Apply coconut oil 
Smooth in some Ecostyler
Diffused the roots with a little stretch..
Band my hair.. 
and ended up with more fuzz then a little...I mean It's so horrid i'm not even taking a pic of it... Maybe I used too little gel this time... *sighs* I can always get 2nd 3rd day hair no problem...it's just the first day results that look jacked the hell up  oh well back to the drawing board.. I might just try using Conditioner...


----------



## empressri (Apr 17, 2011)

Truth said:


> yup... i've suceeded in failure of a wash n go again....Today all I did was
> 
> Pre detangle...
> Wash TJ's nourshing spa poo
> ...



Okay, I'm going to throw this out there...I think you're doing too much. The less you touch while drying the better it comes out. Don't stretch the roots while it's damp, and  don't band.

I only gently stretch my hair once it's dry, OR only if the roots are still slightly damp which would be the next morning cause I do my hair at night.

Then when I do band it to keep it in one place my hair is 100% dry. 

And the oil, if your hair is too soft it's going to be fuzzy. Try using a little oil once your hair dries. 

It took me a LONG time to get my wash and goes to come correct lol but once I got it down it only takes me 15 mins or so to style.


----------



## Egyptjones (Apr 17, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Egyptjones: How do you maintain at night and refresh in the morning?



@davisbr88

Ooops! Sorry for the delayed response. I typically pineapple with a stretched out headband and sleep on a satin pillow. In the morning, I mist with watered down Humectress or Hawaiian Silky 14n1 and hit any frizzy spots with more of the activator/gel mix. If I resist the urge to drive around with the top down, I can usually get up to 5 day hair before I have to put it in a puff. 
By the 4th day, I usually want to wash it anyway...lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread is awesome, but I'm scared out of my wits to try a wash n go


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 17, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> This thread is awesome, but I'm scared out of my wits to try a wash n go



Try doing one when u have nothing to do. It's REALLY pretty easy when u get it down. 

Co wash, leave in, rake the gel (and then when u get comfy u might wanna try oil after or before the gel...or u might wanna try a curl cream instead.) 

And then u might enjoy whipping ur hair after putting in product to seperate ur curls.


----------



## prettynatural (Apr 17, 2011)

When I use to do wash in gos. I would have wet hair and apply Shine gel activator to about 4- 5 sections starting at the root and smooth down the section and finger comb it through. Takes about 5- 10 mins. I would maintain by putting in 6-8 large twists and tie up at night. While in the shower allow the steam to plump it up and with damp to wet hands unloosen the twist and fluff. The style would last about 5 days max for me.
Fall 2009 




Summer 2009- just washed with coconut oil only.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 17, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Try doing one when u have nothing to do. It's REALLY pretty easy when u get it down.
> 
> Co wash, leave in, rake the gel (and then when u get comfy u might wanna try oil after or before the gel...or u might wanna try a curl cream instead.)
> 
> And then u might enjoy whipping ur hair after putting in product to seperate ur curls.



I'll have to give it a try one weekend. If it works out well I might just have to bust it out at work one day.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 18, 2011)

Anybody with APL and longer do Wash n go's on the regular? Tell me ur experience!


----------



## Truth (Apr 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> Okay, I'm going to throw this out there...I think you're doing too much. The less you touch while drying the better it comes out. Don't stretch the roots while it's damp, and  don't band.
> 
> I only gently stretch my hair once it's dry, OR only if the roots are still slightly damp which would be the next morning cause I do my hair at night.
> 
> ...



*takes notes*  Will def keep this in mind when I do another Wash n go


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Epic fail turned into an awesome blow out.


 
When you do get yours rockn, I will be trying your process. I just have a feeling that what works for you will end up working for me. Just a feeling!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> This thread is awesome, but I'm scared out of my wits to try a wash n go


 
I will try one if you will. How about we set a day in May or June to try it?


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 18, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I will try one if you will. How about we set a day in May or June to try it?


 
You're on. I need as much support as I can get lmao


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 18, 2011)

I rocked a wash and go yesterday.  I oil rinsed and CW in th shower, added leave in afterwards and gel to the edges and thats all.  I loved it and so did everyone else.  During the hot months, I going to wear them on weekends and buns mon - fri to work.


----------



## Ms. Martina (Apr 19, 2011)

I big chopped a few weeks ago and have 10 months worth of new growth (haven't measured the inches yet lol). I wear WnG every day. I haven't tried anything else yet... here's my routine...

1.) Cowash in shower (using Giovanni smooth as Silk or Suave Tropical Coconut)
2.) After getting out the shower, I immediately apply products to my dripping hair
3.) I apply my moisturizers first (Giovanni Direct and KCKT combined)
4.) I then apply my coconut oil (to seal in the moisture)
5.) I then add my gel concoction (Eco Styler Olive Oil and KCCC)



These steps are simple, but styling my hair after getting out of the shower is time consuming. It takes me about 10-15 minutes to apply everything to my little hair...lol. I could probably do a 5 minute one if needed, but the results won't look as put together. If I have time,I get under the hooded dryer for about 5-10 minutes to prevent hair dripping onto my work clothes. If I'm not going to work that day, I just let my hair air dry. So overall...I spend 10-20 minutes  (usually the latter ) on my hair each day. That doesn't include the time it takes me to cowash either. 


Is this normal? Keep in mind I have very thick hair, and a lot of strands. How long does it take for everyone else to style their wash n go?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 19, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> I big chopped a few weeks ago and have 10 months worth of new growth (haven't measured the inches yet lol). I wear WnG every day. I haven't tried anything else yet... here's my routine...
> 
> 1.) Cowash in shower (using Giovanni smooth as Silk or Suave Tropical Coconut)
> 2.) After getting out the shower, I immediately apply products to my dripping hair
> ...



Yep that's normal. I don't count wash time. It takes me about 15 minutes


----------



## Arian (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone use setting lotion for their wash and goes? If so, how? Or would this be a good thing to use?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Ms. Martina (Apr 19, 2011)

BamaBeauty1985 I have, and it is a great way to get hold without using gel. I've used ORS Styling foam, and also the cream of nature argan oil styling foam. I prefer the ORS..


----------



## Arian (Apr 19, 2011)

Ms. Martina said:


> @BamaBeauty1985 I have, and it is a great way to get hold without using gel. I've used ORS Styling foam, and also the cream of nature argan oil styling foam. I prefer the ORS..



Ms. Martina--I tried it tonight and it is kind of hard...not brick hard, but not what I would want it to be.  I used Elasta QP Styling Foam because it was alcohol free.  I could try the ORS or try something else under the styling foam.  I only used a light bit of EVOO--don't think that is going to work for my thick hair.  I did, however, get curl definition--clumped curls and a smidgen of frizz.  I think I'm getting where I want to be...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 20, 2011)

1st attempt at wash n go with KCCC n KCKT:


----------



## Roux (Apr 20, 2011)

gonna do a wash n go puff today


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Anybody with APL and longer do Wash n go's on the regular? Tell me ur experience!



Actually, I am in a sort of wash and go quandry because now that my hair has gotten longer, my natural hair hangs lower (which I am happy about), but now it's sitting pretty much on my shoulders and hair rubbing up against clothes equals breakage...So, I have been wearing my wash and go's up in a pony for the past 3 to 4 months (plus with it being the Winter, I'm minimizing wet head syndrome).  I'm hoping that by the Summer, like in the next couple of months I can go back to wearing my hair down because I love the wash and go look...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> 1st attempt at wash n go with KCCC n KCKT:


 
I think that looks really good. Especially for your 1st attempt.

Did you like it? I know it can look different in person vs. by pic.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, what did you think of KCCC?


----------



## snillohsss (Apr 20, 2011)

I wash and go everyday.  Im trying to avoid heat for a least 6 months because it gave me a set-back.

1. wet with a spray bottle of water
2. rub a bit of Just for Me Hair milk conditioner on my hair (leave it in)
3. follow up with Moccorran oil.
4. scrunch with a t-shirt
5. walk out the door.


----------



## mist0898 (Apr 20, 2011)

gorgeous:....I looooovvvveeeeee your Curls and your wash and go!!!!





Conterria said:


> I co-wash without rinsing out the conditioner
> While in the shower I apply eco-styler gel on top of the conditioner
> Rake through my hair with my wide tooth comb
> Stick my hair quickly under the shower stream to get it soaking wet
> ...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 20, 2011)

I've noticed that I get my best WnGs if I apply product to soaking wet hair. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I've noticed that I get my best WnGs if I apply product to soaking wet hair. Does anybody else do this?



I DO!! I feel it doesn't come out as nice if I do it on damp hair. Either way i still end up running a little water over my head after applying product to make sure it gets good and deep down to the roots and is distributed evenly.


----------



## snillohsss (Apr 20, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I've noticed that I get my best WnGs if I apply product to soaking wet hair. Does anybody else do this?



yep!  That is the only time I apply product.  If I apply it to dry, or slightly dry hair, it is poofy, and greasy looking.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 20, 2011)

faithVA &

@Janet', It was okay, but I think I like my Ecostyler a lil bit better. I'm going to try using the KCKT under the Ecostyler to see how that will work out.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

You know, I have only used Ecostyler one time for my wash and go's otherwise I just throw a leave in, use the denman, and go...maybe I will revisit it soon...


----------



## TootiePie (Apr 20, 2011)

Amoreofcurls  I followed ur method for WNG and I got 4 day hair... thanks so much for posting ur helpful tips!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 20, 2011)

TootiePie said:


> Amoreofcurls  I followed ur method for WNG and I got 4 day hair... thanks so much for posting ur helpful tips!





Your welcome sweetie im glad it worked for you!!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to try a wash n go until my hair is a bit longer. Not quite comfortable rockin a wash n go at this length just yet.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I don't think I'm going to try a wash n go until my hair is a bit longer. Not quite comfortable rockin a wash n go at this length just yet.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 20, 2011)

^^^LOL I have no hang time whatsoever. I'm gonna get kinky twists soon and when I take them out then MAYBE I'll try wash n gos.


----------



## Roux (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm with NikkiQ with this. Each time I try I am disappointed in the way it looks all misshapen and loveless looking hair.Tried today with just a puff and couldn't do it. Maybe end of summer i'll be able to revisit it but if not next spring...maybe.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 20, 2011)

My wng's usually last 7-8 days.  I did a thread a while back on how I maintain.  Basically I set the curls really well the first day by doing the Tightly Curly Method, I wear a locsoc to bed....the key to getting my curls to last is to not re-wet!  It took me forever to learn that.  I don't apply any product in between washing except for a little oil.


This is how the first day usually looks..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And the 7th day..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I use a generous amount of Olive Oil Cholesterol w/Kinky Curly scrunched on top.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> My wng's usually last 7-8 days.  I did a thread a while back on how I maintain.  Basically I set the curls really well the first day by doing the Tightly Curly Method, I wear a locsoc to bed....the key to getting my curls to last is to not re-wet!  It took me forever to learn that.  I don't apply any product in between washing except for a little oil.
> 
> 
> This is how the first day usually looks.....
> ...



I just freakin LOVE ur hair Poka!!! 

Even when I was relaxed I always wanted ur hair!.....GIMME!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 20, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I just freakin LOVE ur hair Poka!!!
> 
> Even when I was relaxed I always wanted ur hair!.....GIMME!


Aww, thank you!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Pokahontas, what's a locsoc?


----------



## laurend085 (Apr 20, 2011)

Roux said:


> gonna do a wash n go puff today



What's the difference between a puff and a wash n go puff???


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Pokahontas, what's a locsoc?


It's made for locs but a lot of naturals wear them too.   I wear it kinda like this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2i1Zar9Mg&feature=related  ....but I pull it upward so my curls are on top of my head and I pin the ends down with safety pins.  I couldn't ask for anything more perfect.

I've seen someone use panty hose or a knee-hi before too for anyone who may want to try it w/o buying the locsoc first.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to stop daily wash n gos. It is wreaking havoc on my hair. I'm back to daily flat twists.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> It's made for locs but a lot of naturals wear them too.   I wear it kinda like this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2i1Zar9Mg&feature=related  ....but I pull it upward so my curls are on top of my head and I pin the ends down with safety pins.  I couldn't ask for anything more perfect.
> 
> I've seen someone use panty hose or a knee-hi before too for anyone who may want to try it w/o buying the locsoc first.



Pokahontas, ok, I get the concept, but the safety pins are attached to what?


----------



## geejay (Apr 20, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I have to stop daily wash n gos. It is wreaking havoc on my hair. I'm back to daily flat twists.



DDTexlaxed Can you explain a little more what you mean by havoc? I'm experimenting with wash-n-go's and I want to know what to look out for.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Apr 20, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> My wng's usually last 7-8 days.  I did a thread a while back on how I maintain.  Basically I set the curls really well the first day by doing the Tightly Curly Method, I wear a locsoc to bed....*the key to getting my curls to last is to not re-wet!  It took me forever to learn that.*  I don't apply any product in between washing except for a little oil.




*Truth.com*


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Pokahontas, ok, I get the concept, but the safety pins are attached to what?


Since the end of the soc is open I make sure all my hair is inside, close it up and pin both corners down onto the top of my head, the pins are attached to the locsoc part that's near my hairline.  I hope I'm explaining that in a way that makes senseerplexed, lol.  I've been meaning to take a picture of how I wear it but never got around to it.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> Since the end of the soc is open I make sure all my hair is inside, close it up and pin both corners down onto the top of my head, the pins are attached to the locsoc part that's near my hairline.  I hope I'm explaining that in a way that makes senseerplexed, lol.  I've been meaning to take a picture of how I wear it but never got around to it.



Pokahontas Ok!That makes sense...sort of, lol!!!! Yes, a pic would really help, lol. I guess I'm a visual person!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Pokahontas Ok!That makes sense...sort of, lol!!!! Yes, a pic would really help, lol. I guess I'm a visual person!


Janet'  Lol, I'm gonna take pics soon I hope.  I'm due for an update anyway.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 21, 2011)

Wash n go's are my favorite style!  I had to slack up and only wear them on the weekends because I'm trying to do more protective styles until the summer.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 21, 2011)

geejay said:


> @DDTexlaxed Can you explain a little more what you mean by havoc? I'm experimenting with wash-n-go's and I want to know what to look out for.



My hair knots over itself really bad when I wash n go. I've decided to stick with twisting my hair, even if my twist skills aren't the best. My hair does better with protective styles.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

DDTexlaxed geejay I agree that when I was first totally natural and tried wash and go's, I was not impressed with them...But then I revisited it last year and amended some things and it has been my "signature" style and has really helped with retention.


----------



## geejay (Apr 21, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair knots over itself really bad when I wash n go. I've decided to stick with twisting my hair, even if my twist skills aren't the best. My hair does better with protective styles.




Thanks. I understand. SSKs are not fun. I will keep an eye out for 'em.


----------



## geejay (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @DDTexlaxed @geejay I agree that when I was first totally natural and tried wash and go's, I was not impressed with them...But then I revisited it last year and amended some things and it has been my "signature" style and has really helped with retention.



Janet'  I'm loving it so far, but I'm staying watchful for any problems. I would love to hear what changes you made to your wash-n-go's that made the style go from zero to hero. I'm still tweaking mine and very open to tips from a pro!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2011)

geejay, the biggest thing for me was using a leave-in conditioner and using a denman type brush to detangle...detangling once right after my initial wash made all the difference in the world...I am definitely not one of those shower, wet hair, scrunch and go...and I thought that I could get away with that...   BIG mistake!


----------



## geejay (Apr 21, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @geejay, the biggest thing for me was using a leave-in conditioner and using a denman type brush to detangle...detangling once right after my initial wash made all the difference in the world...I am definitely not one of those shower, wet hair, scrunch and go...and I thought that I could get away with that...   BIG mistake!



Janet' That makes complete sense and is a big help


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm back on the challenge! Mane N tail Detangler helped melt away my Knots and tangles! I'm so happy I was able to find something to help with my SSK problem.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 21, 2011)

This is my first time trying the Kinky Curly line. Here's 3rd day hair with KCNT and KCCC. I want to try to stretch it to two weeks but that's probably a pipe dream. I tried using Ecostyler but it just made my hair hard even with a leave and oil and scrunching the crunch. That and I had to rinse forever and lather twice to get it all out. I really wanted to hate KCCC but I just can't. One thing though is that the shampoo is way too stripping for me. I used Teri's method of applying product in that I seperated the curls that wanted to be seperated. At night I just band the hair and refresh it with a water spray bottle in the morning.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Fhrizzball I'm glad that KCCC and KCKT worked well for you!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 22, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> *Truth.com*



Hmmm...I'm going to try this...I have gotten 5 day hair with my wash n gos but I do fluff in some leave-in every morning. I don't spritz anymore. The shape of my hair in the AM is just wooooo though, so the LI softens it up.

Dang...now you guys have me wanting to do my hair again today...and there ain't a dang thing wrong with it. All this experimentation!! lol


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (Apr 22, 2011)

Embyra said:


> the pineapple for those wondering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ERndPsZyY





Thank you..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> This is my first time trying the Kinky Curly line.


 
Very pretty and very nice curl definition.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> It's made for locs but a lot of naturals wear them too. I wear it kinda like this...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2i1Zar9Mg&feature=related ....but I pull it upward so my curls are on top of my head and I pin the ends down with safety pins. I couldn't ask for anything more perfect.
> 
> I've seen someone use panty hose or a knee-hi before too for anyone who may want to try it w/o buying the locsoc first.


 
I love loc socs. I don't have enough hair yet to worry about wearing it to bed though but it is so great for my hair lazy days which tend to be on the increase.   I just need more colors

And Pokahontas - Your curls are beautiful.


----------



## Roux (Apr 22, 2011)

laurend085 said:


> What's the difference between a puff and a wash n go puff???



my regular puff is usually on a twist out on dry hair. I did try a wng then putting it in a puff and I hated it.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread made me do my hair again. Sigh. I have a Sue Maesta hood so I want to try Pokahontas 's night routine...I was putting my hair in a ponytail then wearing my scarf but it makes my part super flat.

Anywho...here's my hair. Still drying - I used Curl Junkie Curl Rehab on 6 sections, then used my Blue Eco on about 12 sections (split each of the 6 in two for thorough app), then finished with a little bit of CJ Aloe Fix Lite for extra moisture. Shake, done.

The second pic is my wng from the other day...I can get up to 5 day hair but usually I like playing with stuff and get anxious around day 3.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you get a decent looking wash n go distributing hair in larger sections? I have mine in 4 sections right now and may try it out today when I cowash. I sense an epic failure in my future.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Can you get a decent looking wash n go distributing hair in larger sections? I have mine in 4 sections right now and may try it out today when I cowash. I sense an epic failure in my future.



You definitely can. When I had shorter hair, I didn't do any sections, and up until a few weeks ago, I did like...two. The only reason I started being more thorough is to ensure product gets to my roots so it doesn't shrink and tangle. But, my hair is also thick so you can't see the underlayers...I could have bomb hair on top, then the underlayers would have NO product, lol.

It will def last longer if you do smaller sections though.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just worried about my crown b/c I still have no curl pattern up there. That's one of 2 reasons why I've avoided wash n gos (other being length). I'll give it a try when I'm home alone so I have no witnesses to the craptastic results I may get.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 22, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> This thread made me do my hair again. Sigh. I have a Sue Maesta hood so I want to try @Pokahontas 's night routine...I was putting my hair in a ponytail then wearing my scarf but it makes my part super flat.
> 
> Anywho...here's my hair. Still drying - I used Curl Junkie Curl Rehab on 6 sections, then used my Blue Eco on about 12 sections (split each of the 6 in two for thorough app), then finished with a little bit of CJ Aloe Fix Lite for extra moisture. Shake, done.
> 
> The second pic is my wng from the other day...I can get up to 5 day hair but usually I like playing with stuff and get anxious around day 3.


Love your volume girl!  The Sue Maesta should work great.  I rarely do ponytails or pineapples at night because they make my roots flat too.  Just make sure to pull the Sue Maesta upwards so your curls are resting on top of your head and don't get flattened while you sleep.


----------



## Embyra (Apr 22, 2011)

AdoreMsK67 said:


> Thank you..




i dont use a hairband nor do i use a sue maesta just a regular head scarf as long as you have your curls on top of the head you should be good to go in the morning


----------



## Embyra (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm just worried about my crown b/c I still have no curl pattern up there. That's one of 2 reasons why I've avoided wash n gos (other being length). I'll give it a try when I'm home alone so I have no witnesses to the craptastic results I may get.




do finger curls for the section that has no curls


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 22, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @Fhrizzball I'm glad that KCCC and KCKT worked well for you!!!





faithVA said:


> Very pretty and very nice curl definition.



faithVA
Janet'

Thanks. Usually my wash and goes come out looking like my signature so I'm loving Kinky Curly. I really didn't want to like it as it's pricey for me so I just have to find a way to stretch it out. With me being chronically heavy handed that may be a struggle. I just wished ecostyler worked for me but I guess my hair is high class when gels are concerned.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Fhrizzball Different strokes for different folks definitely...I cannot use the regular Ecostyler, but Ecostyler with Olive Oil works wonders...KCKT and KCCC don't do any more than the OO Ecostyler....I'm just glad that you are on team Wash and Go now!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay so I tried it and I can't tell if it came out okay








Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks good NikkiQ! I see your curls!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

growingbrown said:


> It looks good NikkiQ! I see your curls!
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


 
Yay! I'm waiting on it to dry now. I was scared to death that it would look a HAM after the puppy shake I did after the products were put on lol


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ I have no curl pattern at the top of my head either...Your wash and go looks just fine!!!!

EllePixie I love that side part...it gives your wash and go character...Off to try! Oh yeah, here's my wash and go from today...

ETA: Products used: Mixed Chicks leave-in, Ecostyler Olive Oil gel...


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Yay! I'm waiting on it to dry now. I was scared to death that it would look a HAM after the puppy shake I did after the products were put on lol



Please share pics when its dries. It look cute!

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! I used KCNT and KCCC. First time using the KCCC and it seems pretty decent. Next time I experiment, I'll use my Eco Styler gel.


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

Janet' I want your hang time!!!!!


----------



## octoberslibra (Apr 22, 2011)

I just bc'd two days ago....I'm not really sure of my hair type...but, I think wash and go may work well for me so I'm going to try it ....

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

It's sorta dry so I took some better pictures


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

@NikkiQ your hair is beautiful  

You were complaining for Nada, Go Girl!

I see your curls


----------



## octoberslibra (Apr 22, 2011)

Girl your hair is BEAUTIFUL.....I just bc'd like 2 days ago...and when I grow up....I want my hair to be just like yours.....WOW....how good you must feel when you look in the mirror...~

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## growingbrown (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ It looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## Embyra (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It's sorta dry so I took some better pictures



in my best Monique voice...........YEESSSSSSSS BAAAABY! it looks soft and fluffy


----------



## Mz.Shazia (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> It's sorta dry so I took some better pictures


 
And you were concerned because.....????
Girl your curls are poppin! lol congrats on your 1st WnG!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 22, 2011)

octoberslibra said:


> Girl your hair is BEAUTIFUL.....I just bc'd like 2 days ago...and when I grow up....I want my hair to be just like yours.....WOW....how good you must feel when you look in the mirror...~
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


 
Whose hair? JJamiah?? Yes her hair is GORGEOUS!! She's my hair idol



Embyra said:


> in my best Monique voice...........YEESSSSSSSS BAAAABY! it looks soft and fluffy


 
 You so silly!



Mz.Shazia said:


> And you were concerned because.....????
> Girl your curls are poppin! lol congrats on your 1st WnG!


 
Trust me I was shocked as all outdoors when I saw the results,but I still was worried about the back since I couldn't see it. Once I saw the pics I was like "oh....guess I shouldn't be scurred anymore "


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Whose hair? @JJamiah?? Yes her hair is GORGEOUS!! She's my hair idol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NikkiQ
 she was talking about your Hair SILLY  She just big Chopped and your hair is like Glowing. So guess what you got BC anorexia, thinking your hair isn't beautiful.


----------



## EllePixie (Apr 22, 2011)

NikkiQ You are def on Team Wash n Go. Shake that hurrr girl!

And thanks Janet'!! When I try to part it in the middle I think it looks a bit round and if I don't part it at all it flops in my face and I look like Corbin Bleu...even my dad told me he likes it better side parted, lol!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Janet' I want your hang time!!!!!



That's funny!!! What you call hang time, I call major shrinkage!!!! I'm MBL and my unstretched hair barely touches my shoulders (and that's only in the front)...But I'll take the compliment any way I can get it!!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> NikkiQ You are def on Team Wash n Go. Shake that hurrr girl!
> 
> And thanks Janet'!! When I try to part it in the middle I think it looks a bit round and if I don't part it at all it flops in my face and I look like Corbin Bleu...even my dad told me he likes it better side parted, lol!



I really am going to try the side part. It might work for me, lol...It might not but I gotta try!

Yours looks great!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 23, 2011)

Nikki!!!!! :hardslap:

Your wash n go looks AWESOME girl!!! Round here talkin bout u scared!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> That's funny!!! What you call hang time, I call major shrinkage!!!! I'm MBL and my unstretched hair barely touches my shoulders (and that's only in the front)...But I'll take the compliment any way I can get it!!!


 
Well I'm sure my shrinkage will be a fool too when I get to your length,but actually having shrinkage AND your hair still hangs....I dream of those days lol


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

SmilingElephant...where are your pics, hon?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 23, 2011)

They comin girl! Hole up!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 23, 2011)

Here we GOOOOO....!!!!!

Iight....so the first two pics i did with.....i believe it was just EcoStyler gel on top of leave-in and oil...




But THESE pics.........i used L.A. Looks Nutra Curl gel on top of oyin hair dew, no oil....but i put Curl Junkie Curls in a Bottle on top

I  the shine and the extra "pop" of the curls!!



Sorry i can't get the pics bigger so you can really see it.....i'll update my blog with bigger pics soon.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

SmilingElephant!!! Thanks! Lookin good!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 23, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @SmilingElephant!!! Thanks! Lookin good!


 
Thanks girl! I gotsta get me a camera...everytime i get paid it slips my mind to get my camera so i have been using my sister's.

I'm bout to hop in the shower now and do my wash n go....i gotta go to work Lol!!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 23, 2011)

So do you guys find that a lighter leave in is better for wash n gos or more of a cream?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 23, 2011)

Day 5 of my wash and go. It's getting really frizzy and stringy now but I still like it. I'm thinking of washing it either tomorrow or Monday as the straight bangs aren't doing it so much for me.

damp














dry


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I love wash n gos.   

Here is my wash-n-go reggie

- cowash
- leave in conditioner (kinky curly knot today)
- apply carol's daughter curly definer lite
- seal with EVOO
- apply Kinky Curly curl custard in sections 
- make sure that the KCCC is covered from root to tip then fluff my curls out and go

Usually this last me over other day.  At night I just use EVOO all over and put my hair in 2 ponytails and put my satin scarf and bonnet and in the morning just fluff the curls out again after applying EVOO and all is right with the world. lol


----------



## Roux (Apr 23, 2011)

I wanna try a nice wng for tomorrow since i'm going to the beach but I know I prob won't like it...I will try again on soaking wet hair and see if that helps...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> So do you guys find that a lighter leave in is better for wash n gos or more of a cream?



I think it depends in how u want ur hair to look. The curls may lay flatter bc of the creamy leave in or u might get softer hold. 

I'm still experimenting with this myself.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone had success doing the tightly curly method of wash and gos?


----------



## Embyra (Apr 25, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> Has anyone had success doing the tightly curly method of wash and gos?



it seems way to tedious to me i need to work on my hair lazyness


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 25, 2011)

Embyra said:


> it seems way to tedious to me i need to work on my hair lazyness



Oh I thought it was shingling but using just conditioner. So there's more to it? Maybe that's why whenever I tried it I must've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2011)

Embyra said:


> it seems way to tedious to me i need to work on my hair lazyness


I do the tightly curly method a lot and it is very tedious but it helps my hair last a week w/o having to do anything at all to it in-between washing so it's all worth it in the end.

@Fhrizzball  There's more to it than just shingling....she has videos if you haven't seen them a already.  I think this is the first video and she has several more demonstrating the technique. http://www.youtube.com/user/telzeek#p/u/12/l5vlcFgt0h0


----------



## natura87 (Apr 26, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> See..... I'm trying to run VERY far away from those goody headbands…headbands period....those things hurt my head SO bad to the point where I literally can't think straight.
> 
> Do you do multiple pineapples tho?? When I spray my hair in the morning to refresh it it just turns into a fro instantly....a cute curly fro but nothing close to my wash n go



Just one pineapple. Plus I have a bonnet/stocking type thing to go over my hair becuase it no longer fits in a regular bonnet.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

for the weekend!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 30, 2011)

Janet'…you freakin rock!

Hey! I discovered how to refresh my curls to get 2nd day hair!! Thanx to a YouTube video…I forgot her name but she was really funny to me 

Anyway....I've been using CJ Curls in a Bottle to refresh. I spray a little water and use a blob of this stuff and I rub it in my hair going upwards...against the way the curls fall...this reactivates them...give a lil shake and voilà!!!! 2nd day curls!!!

And no more pineapples for right now. Maybe when my hair gets longer.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2011)

SmilingElephant Thanks!!! 

I'm glad that you figured out 2nd day WnG...I still haven't figured it out!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 1, 2011)

Are we showing WNGs in here?


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 1, 2011)

Ok...I'll share a couple of wash n go pic!

1st pic: Naked wash n go
2nd pic: Ecostyler & homemade shea butter mix
3rd & 4th pic: Giovanni Direct Leave In


----------



## BraunSugar (May 1, 2011)

I'm retiring wash & gos and trading them for twists for a few months. I just don't have the energy to detangle & style every few days. I have very little energy thanks to being in my first trimester. As my energy picks up, hopefully I can get back to wash & gos. 

Oh & thanks for posting all these pics! They makes me happy


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 2, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> I'm retiring wash & gos and trading them for twists for a few months. I just don't have the energy to detangle & style every few days. I have very little energy thanks to being in my first trimester. As my energy picks up, hopefully I can get back to wash & gos.
> 
> Oh & thanks for posting all these pics! They makes me happy



Awwww....congrats on the baby!!! We'll be here when ur ready. 

To the wash n go veterans.....what do you use or do in the cooler seasons?

These wngs I'm seeing are SERIOUS bidness!


----------



## EllePixie (May 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwww....congrats on the baby!!! We'll be here when ur ready.
> 
> To the wash n go veterans.....what do you use or do in the cooler seasons?
> 
> These wngs I'm seeing are SERIOUS bidness!



Kinky Curly and Curl Queen are winter staples for me because it's too dry out for me to use gels with glycerin. I did wngs without using a dryer in 20 degree weather - honestly, I have enough hair on my scalp that the cold air still doesn't even touch my head - I barely noticed, lol.


----------



## Vshanell (May 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwww....congrats on the baby!!! We'll be here when ur ready.
> 
> To the wash n go veterans.....what do you use or do in the cooler seasons?
> 
> These wngs I'm seeing are SERIOUS bidness!


In cooler seasons (and warmer ones) I sit under the dryer backwards with my hair flipped upside down so I get volume and curls on the top.  It works great for me but can be a bit tricky to do under my Pibbs but I've figured out how to do it w/o my hair getting sucked into the fan, lol.  

This method works great for me all year round because I don't like waiting for my hair to dry even in summer and I use heavy products so it would take like all day to dry.  Under the dryer I'm pretty much done in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwww....congrats on the baby!!! We'll be here when ur ready.
> 
> To the wash n go veterans.....*what do you use or do in the cooler seasons?*
> 
> These wngs I'm seeing are SERIOUS bidness!



Most of the time I use KCCC and a leave in then I sit under my dryer for about 5 minutes to get it at least 75% or I occasionally wear a no product wash n go and it dries in about 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

EllePixie....you are gonna MAKE me give in and buy that Curl Queen!!  but I'll hold off until Fall since I'm enjoying the humidity interacting with my hair right now. 

DesignerCurls....do you use a leave in at all tho? I've been wanting to try a no product wash n go but at least use a leave in. 

Pokahontas...are the results similar to using a diffuser?? I have a table top dryer but I'm gonna get a new blowdryer w/ a diffuser so that I can get some volume on the top and so that I can help my hair dry quicker.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

I actually achieved 3rd day hair today! But I'm gonna start over tomorrow bc day 3 starts looking a bit rough but cute rough some dumb high school chick tried to make a joke to her friend today that my hair was nappy...I pretended not to hear it. But they were talking about needing perms and how long their hair was and blahdy blah and the one girl was all...yeah bc if u didn't have a perm you'd look nappy like her! (meaning me)...her friend told her she was being mean. 

I kinda glanced over nonchalantly and the girl who made the comment had damaged looking relaxed hair. 

Antywayz...my curls was still poppin today...just a lil frizzier. But I simply refreshed like I do for 2nd day hair. I'm SO buying more CIAB!!! life saver!

My 2nd day hair looks exactly like day one hair. 

Anybody using curl creams?


----------



## EllePixie (May 4, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> EllePixie....you are gonna MAKE me give in and buy that Curl Queen!!  but I'll hold off until Fall since I'm enjoying the humidity interacting with my hair right now.
> 
> DesignerCurls....do you use a leave in at all tho? I've been wanting to try a no product wash n go but at least use a leave in.
> 
> Pokahontas...are the results similar to using a diffuser?? I have a table top dryer but I'm gonna get a new blowdryer w/ a diffuser so that I can get some volume on the top and so that I can help my hair dry quicker.



Yea wait! I am loving my cheap gels in the higher dews lol.


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (May 4, 2011)

I have locs so I wash and go everyday


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yea wait! I am loving my cheap gels in the higher dews lol.



Okay?! Lol! Have you tried any of the LA Looks gels? I alternate between the LAL nutra curl and my everlasting tub of EcoStyler gel. The LAL is very lightweight and it's not as crunchy. But I haven't achieved second day hair with it yet. 

.....Hmmmmmm.....*walks back to drawing board*


----------



## Vshanell (May 4, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> @EllePixie....you are gonna MAKE me give in and buy that Curl Queen!!  but I'll hold off until Fall since I'm enjoying the humidity interacting with my hair right now.
> 
> @DesignerCurls....do you use a leave in at all tho? I've been wanting to try a no product wash n go but at least use a leave in.
> 
> @Pokahontas...are the results similar to using a diffuser?? I have a table top dryer but I'm gonna get a new blowdryer w/ a diffuser so that I can get some volume on the top and so that I can help my hair dry quicker.


Yes very similar but the process is so much faster!  I still use the blowdryer a bit after my hair is about 95-100% dry just to fluff up the curls and take out any product crunch.

Also I wanted to add a tip to this thread to anyone who has detangling issue's with wash n' go's.  I wear mine for usually 7 days so it's very tangled at the end of that time....I've found a way to really help with that.  On the 6th day I turn my wng into a braid or twist out (w/o combing) to pre-stretch the hair for detangling.  I wear the twist-out on the 7th day and when I come home I put my hair into a tight bun to stretch it even more.  This has been a lifesaver!  Detangling pre-stretched hair is so much easier than trying to get the comb through fully shrunken tightly curled hair.  I can also detangle on dry hair when doing this method (I saturate each section with conditioner though) and I loose much less hair!  I was shocked.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

Pokahontas...thanx girl! That is good to know!

I'm guessing as my hair grows longer...the longer my wash n go's seem to last.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 4, 2011)

Where can I buy Curl Queen?  I would like to give it a try.


----------



## EllePixie (May 4, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay?! Lol! Have you tried any of the LA Looks gels? I alternate between the LAL nutra curl and my everlasting tub of EcoStyler gel. The LAL is very lightweight and it's not as crunchy. But I haven't achieved second day hair with it yet.
> 
> .....Hmmmmmm.....*walks back to drawing board*



I tried the Curl one like a year ago - I HATED it. It left my hair super dry and crunchy. The look was nice but it felt like crap. Never again.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I tried the Curl one like a year ago - I HATED it. It left my hair super dry and crunchy. The look was nice but it felt like crap. Never again.



I've never tried the original Curl one (light blue) ...apparently it's been discontinued.  But I like the new one in the neon, hot green bottle. It left my hair with less crunch than the EcoStyler. 

I saw ur review yesterday about the ES argan oil gel. Might try it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Where can I buy Curl Queen?  I would like to give it a try.



Curl junkie.com or curlmart.com


----------



## natural_one (May 4, 2011)

Wash, leave in conditioner, moisturizer, Kinky Curly (apply in 4 large sections), shake and go! With Kinky Curly I get a good 5 days out of it with just a spritz of water in the morning. At night I just sleep on a satin pillow case, no tying up.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my hair to dry right now....I did my hair at 11 this morning. I wanna take a nap.   hopefully I'll be able to revive my style tomorrow morning. 

I'm about to pull out my busted blowdryer and help my roots out.


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 4, 2011)

I have a small TWA, but I shingled for the first time last week using Eco-Styler gel, raking my fingers through small sections. It was the cutest thing ever, but I can't do HARD.  I do have Kinky Curly products, so I may try shingling with the KCNT & KCCC next time using  my new Denman.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 5, 2011)

I'm gonna start my CG today! Gonna go scrape the cones out my head now!


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 5, 2011)

I'm working on my WnGs. Here is one that I did with Shea Moisture Deep Moisture Masque and Castor Oil.















2nd Day Hair


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 5, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yep I decided to start one....... Because.... I've just discovered that I can TOTALLY rock wash n go's.
> 
> So I have some Q's.
> 
> ...



I have been doing wng since I BCed. My siggy has a wng in it. I also have a tutorial of my wng (siggy has info)

I haven't experienced any adverse effect YET (ssk), so I will continue to do wng until I do.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 5, 2011)

Not a big fan of the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. 

I mean....it's not horrible. But....it didn't work like a deep conditioner. Next time I'll let it sit for 30 minutes bc that seems to be the key. The longer it sat the softer it made my hair feel. 

However upon rinsing it out...my hair was soft but not hydrated at the same time. 

Rating??: Meh. 

Well I'm cone free now ladies!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 5, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> I'm working on my WnGs. Here is one that I did with Shea Moisture Deep Moisture Masque and Castor Oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooiice! 

You know what I love to see tho? I love to see super coily hair....not super curly, although it's also very pretty.....but those super kinky coils...in a wash n go.  

I feel like I've said this somewhere before but it's so beautiful to me whenever I find it bc it's hard to find.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

Has anybody here ever used the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a curl cream?

Did it work? Did it give decent hold?


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Has anybody here ever used the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a curl cream?
> 
> Did it work? Did it give decent hold?


 

For me it helps moisturize the hair but it doesn't enhance the curls or have any hold. Applying it first and then applying a gel may work to give you both moisture retention and a curl with hold.


----------



## EllePixie (May 6, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Has anybody here ever used the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a curl cream?
> 
> Did it work? Did it give decent hold?



Definitely not a curl cream.


----------



## Whimsy (May 6, 2011)

I'm LOVING this thread.  i heart wash n gos!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

Thanx for the replies ladies!! I started to go ahead and get it but I was like....lemme see what ma girls say first 

I did buy me a new blowdryer with diffuser, concentrator, and comb attachments from CVS. Funny thing is I priced it last week and it was $27...but when I went back today to check it...it was on sale today for $19.99!!! Yes....nointeen nointy noiiine

Hopped on that like YEEP!! lol!!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 6, 2011)

Thinking of attempting another wash n go this weekend and MAYBE get the nerve to wear it to work on Monday. Since I know the KCKT and KCCC worked as a great combo, I'm trying to decide on other products to try out. I saw Zaz product review and wrote down a BUTTLOAD of products I'd like to try out in the future. But right now...I'm being a good girl and not buying any products. I have a huge tub of Eco Styler so I may bust that out. What are you ladies pairing up with gels for your wash n gos?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

NikkiQ... Right now I'm using the Oyin Hair Dew as a leave in...i'm using up my EcoStyler Olive Oil gel...so that's what I'm using even tho I really love the LA Looks Nutra Curl gel. And to give me a boost of shine and frizz control i use Curl Junkie Curls in a Bottle. 

To refresh I spray water, Bee Mine Juicy spray and a blob of CIAB...fluff and shake.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 7, 2011)

I got my best wash n go ever and was able to get the juiciest wash n go from detangling with the KT in before adding my Kinky curl custard. My wash n go is now drying less frizzy and stays defined even when touched. I'm starting to love them more than twists.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (May 7, 2011)

i had my fist successful wash 'n go this week using kinky curly knot today and the kinky curly gel. i made sure i shampoo'd first (since i usually cowash) then did a deep conditioning treatment then used the products as directed on dripping wet hair.  when i first did used it months ago, i used a deman and  awide toothed comb, this time i just used my hands and LOVED the results. i actually got second and third day hair which for me is unheard of. i was wondering how people were getting second/third/fourth day hair.  i just have to make sure to sleep on my stomach or my hair gets smooshed.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2011)

Glamorous_chic said:


> i had my fist successful wash 'n go this week using kinky curly knot today and the kinky curly gel. i made sure i shampoo'd first (since i usually cowash) then did a deep conditioning treatment then used the products as directed on dripping wet hair.  when i first did used it months ago, i used a deman and  awide toothed comb, this time i just used my hands and LOVED the results. i actually got second and third day hair which for me is unheard of. i was wondering how people were getting second/third/fourth day hair.  i just have to make sure to sleep on my stomach or my hair gets smooshed.



Here is MY secret to 2nd day hair:

Do my wash n go

Make sure my hair is at LEAST 95% dry by the end of the day...if it's not dry...there's no 2nd day hair for me.

When I'm bout to go to bed.......I put my bonnet on...BUT!....make sure you have your curls laying flat against your head. If you have a part...maneuver your hair in a way where the hair lies flat against your head very neatly. This is also very important.  place the bonnet on your head smoothly. Don't just throw it on.  

I sleep how I wanna

In the morning I take the bonnet off carefully. What I do is take my water bottle and tweak the nozzle where it shoots a straight stream of water to kinda soak my scalp some....and re tweak it to a spray to spray my curls...I put either CIAB or a refresher spray or both on and shake and this resurrects my curls to looking like they did yesterday. 

Now...2nd day hair will look a tad frizzier than yesterday hair....or day 1 hair I should say. I do this same routine for 3rd day hair. I think starting next week I'm gonna start aiming for 3rd day hair. It looks very frizzy but cute at the same time for me.  

I'm pretty sure others have different methods tho.


----------



## andyjack (May 7, 2011)

I tried another wash n go with the KCKT and the KCC and I was finally pleased with how it turned out.  The only downside is that I did my hair 8 hrs ago, it's still not fully dry, and I'm ready to go to bed.  I think next time I'm going to experiment with ecostyler gel and smooth n shine curl activator to see what kind of results I get.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2011)

andyjack said:


> I tried another wash n go with the KCKT and the KCC and I was finally pleased with how it turned out.  The only downside is that I did my hair 8 hrs ago, it's still not fully dry, and I'm ready to go to bed.  I think next time I'm going to experiment with ecostyler gel and smooth n shine curl activator to see what kind of results I get.



if I'm in a hurry to dry my hair I either just sit under the dryer or just use my blowdryer on low heat and low speed. I bought a new blowdryer yesterday that has a diffuser so I'll be using that. 

I do low heat first for about 30 minutes under the dryer. But then I do cool air for about 10 minutes. 

I haven't tried Pokahontas method under the dryer yet tho, for volume.


----------



## Zaz (May 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Has anybody here ever used the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie as a curl cream?
> 
> Did it work? Did it give decent hold?



I liked the smoothie as a curl cream, it didn't give me crunchy hair and didn't dry my hair out which I like. As NikkiQ mentioned, I reviewed about a dozen products with photos here, hth.


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 7, 2011)

I did my first WNG since I got my hair color and I love how it turned out. I used Suave Almond & Shea conditioner and did the curly primer method. It was okay but it was kinda heavy (I usually use V05 moisture milks on wash n gos) so I don't think I'll use it again. I'm going to try and make it last for 3 days before washing.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 7, 2011)

Today's wash and go with Kinky Curly Knot Today and Curling Custard.  Less crunchy compared to Ecostyler.  I will see if I can get 2 day and 3 day hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2011)

I'm really thinking about trying Kinky Curly. But I use products from different lines together and I heard it only works with it's own line.  

I went to a Target store about 30 min away from me the other day and spotted the kckt. I smelled it and it didn't smell like anything. I was kinda disappointed bc everybody talks about good it smells. I have a sensitive nose and I smelled nada!


----------



## JC-Junkie (May 11, 2011)

I love this thread !!!! I've tried to do a WNG twice but they haven't come out any good. The first my method was:

Wash my hair - my hair was previously detangled with my DC
Dry my hair out a bit, using a T - Shirt
Apply my leave in conditioner, which is Giovanni Smooth as Silk (didn't like it much)
Apply my Sealant EVOO - both my leave in conditioner and EVOO are applied in sections
Then add my Blue Eco Styler to the sections (usually about 6 sections throughout)
Release my hair after 20 minutes and shake

This method is sort of similar to Amoreofcurls, because I did mine on damp hair also 

My second method was on soaking wet hair

Wash hair
Add Aussie Moist Frizz Miricle Conditioner to my hair in 9 sections
Add Blue Eco Styler to my hair in the sections
Leave my hair in the sections
Release after 20 minutes and shake

My problem is my hair dried crunchy on both occassions and was not so moisturised. It also took FOREVER to dry. I did the first one at 3 'o' clock in the afternoon and the middle was still quite wet at 5 'o' clock in the evening the next day ! I done the second one today at about 3 'o' clock so I'm wait to see how it turns out, even though the front is so frizzy and dry looking. Another big problem is that my hair turns white when the conditioner and gel are applied, like you can see the conditioner and gel in my hair  Maybe if I diffuse my hair it will go away ? It's weird because when I BC'd it was so simple and easy to do a wash and go erplexed

What do you ladies suggest ? Sorry for the long post !
TIA and HHG Ladies !!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2011)

JC-Junkie said:


> I love this thread !!!! I've tried to do a WNG twice but they haven't come out any good. The first my method was:
> 
> Wash my hair - my hair was previously detangled with my DC
> Dry my hair out a bit, using a T - Shirt
> ...



Yeah...I diffuse to get rid of the white drops. And it takes my hair about 10 hours to dry completely...so I try to do my wash n go's as early as possible. 

Using gel...my hair usually ALWAYS dries crunchy...which I don't mind bc I've discovered it helps me get 2nd day hair. But I tried Angel Eyes' suggestion and used a glycerin spray to spray on my wash n go and it dries soft....but I don't get 2nd day hair.


----------



## Vshanell (May 11, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm really thinking about trying Kinky Curly. But I use products from different lines together and I heard it only works with it's own line.
> 
> I went to a Target store about 30 min away from me the other day and spotted the kckt. I smelled it and it didn't smell like anything. I was kinda disappointed bc everybody talks about good it smells. I have a sensitive nose and I smelled nada!


Mine smells kinda like vanilla, it smells good but I wouldn't care if it didn't have a smell.  Also I don't use Knot Today with it, a lot of people say that it can't be paired with anything but I've gotten better results using my cholesterol leave-in.


----------



## Vshanell (May 11, 2011)

JC-Junkie said:


> I love this thread !!!! I've tried to do a WNG twice but they haven't come out any good. The first my method was:
> 
> Wash my hair - my hair was previously detangled with my DC
> Dry my hair out a bit, using a T - Shirt
> ...


I would just sit under the dryer or use the blow dryer because I can't wait a whole day for my hair to dry.  I hate wet hair.  

I get rid of crunch by applying a oily heat protectant (Beyond the Zone) and scrunch it when it's pretty much all the way dry using the blow dryer w/o diffuser attachment.

You may need to try another leave-in because you don't want to be able to see it on your hair...it'll make your hair dry ashy and flaky.


----------



## JC-Junkie (May 13, 2011)

Thank you @SmilingElephant and @Pokahontas !

I'm going to get another leave in, the Giovanni Leave In didn't do much fo me . I'm gonna give another go at a WNG !


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 13, 2011)

My 2nd day wash and go with KCKT and KKCC. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Islandspyce (May 13, 2011)

Is there a technique for getting your hair to "hang"? Mine seems to curl ok but the curls stack up and I get a triangle shape or just a round fro. I also find my self using a ton of gel and then get left with white hair so I end up rinsing it out.

My current technique is to co-wash, apply my Kimmay concoction, then huge gobs of eco styler crystal in sections combing thru with the denamen brush. 9 times out of 10 I end up pulling it back with a headband.

Right now, my hair is just grazing the top of my shoulder when stretched after my BC in Jan. perhaps I just need to wait for more length?


----------



## Vshanell (May 13, 2011)

Islandspyce said:


> Is there a technique for getting your hair to "hang"? Mine seems to curl ok but the curls stack up and I get a triangle shape or just a round fro. I also find my self using a ton of gel and then get left with white hair so I end up rinsing it out.
> 
> My current technique is to co-wash, apply my Kimmay concoction, then huge gobs of eco styler crystal in sections combing thru with the denamen brush. 9 times out of 10 I end up pulling it back with a headband.
> 
> Right now, my hair is just grazing the top of my shoulder when stretched after my BC in Jan. perhaps I just need to wait for more length?


That denman shrinks my hair up mad crazy.  I have a lot of shrinkage naturally but that thing makes it so much worse!  I just use a wide tooth comb to distribute products and the tightly curly method really helps my curls hang well!


----------



## suns4i6e (May 13, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm really thinking about trying Kinky Curly. But I use products from different lines together and I heard it only works with it's own line.
> 
> I went to a Target store about 30 min away from me the other day and spotted the kckt. I smelled it and it didn't smell like anything. I was kinda disappointed bc everybody talks about good it smells. I have a sensitive nose and I smelled nada!


 
SmilingElephant, I use KCCC with every-thang! It's my go to base styling agent after leave in. I can see it not playing well with super creamy products that aren't well emulsified, or absorbed into hair but I can honestly say it has never interfered with any of my products. It may be worth a shot.


----------



## JC-Junkie (May 18, 2011)

Do you ladies know of any thick and creamy conditioners which can allow my hair to hang and define my curls like a gel ? Like Islandspyce, I have to use lots of gel as well and end up with white hair. I don't like that much, but I guess it's because it's now dry yet  I try it again with gel and blow dry it about half way next time. But any thick conditioners ? Because the gel also leaves my hair quite crunchy as well 
TIA and HHG Ladies !!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (May 18, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> @DesignerCurls....do you use a leave in at all tho? I've been wanting to try a no product wash n go but at least use a leave in.



I know I'm 20 years late with my reply lol but @SmilingElephant I do use a leave in if I co-wash and wear a wash n go. I will use something creamy or a butter as a leave in and follow up with KCCC or Ecostyler gel or occasionally a homemade flaxseed gel. But if I shampoo and DC (adding my ceramide oil mix) I usually rock the naked wash n go for at least 2 days because my hair is still moist from the DCing! 

Also lately I have been using Giovanni Direct only for my wash n go's and they have turned out nice 

ETA: I get my best no product wash n gos after I do a protein and DC treatment!!! double


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (May 18, 2011)

I love using a curl activator gel underneath any of the versions of Eco Styler. My problem is the ssk's. Has anybody found a way to minimize the knots or does that just go with the territory?


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 18, 2011)

I haven't experienced any ssk's. I only detangle 1x a week and prepoo with coconut oil overnight before my wash, DC, and detangling session. So far no ssk's.  The coconut oil leaves my hair well conditioned and pratically tangle and ssk's free.


----------



## Arian (May 18, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> I haven't experienced any ssk's. I only detangle 1x a week and prepoo with coconut oil overnight before my wash, DC, and detangling session. So far no ssk's.  The coconut oil leaves my hair well conditioned and pratically tangle and ssk's free.




I think I'm going to try this pre-poo thing....may be something to it.  THANKS!

On another note, did a wash-n go this morning and love it!  My hair reacts better when I actually WASH it vs. a cowash....so no more co-washes for me.  I usually use Cream of Nature (w/sulfates) on deep conditioning days, but for quick wash and goes, I will wash with Shea Moisture sulfate free poo...

I washed in the shower, squeezed the water from my hair and added Giovanni Direct Leave In, sprayed a little glycerin/water over that, an added castor oil as a final touch.  Liked the results...My hair isn't that long...I've been fully natural for 8 months and my hair is still growing OUT, not down...sooo it's still a curly fro at the moment...but I found a routine that I like and I'm sticking with it!  However, I could stand to have my curls a little more defined, so I will consider adding gel somewhere in there...  Will re-read the thread for ideas...


----------



## NikkiQ (May 18, 2011)

Mixed Silk leave in + KCCC= a hot crunchy MESS! OMG never again


----------



## Arian (May 18, 2011)

Beverly Ann Properties,  do you put a shower cap on your hair for pre-pooing overnight?  Or just a bonnet?


----------



## empressri (May 18, 2011)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> I think I'm going to try this pre-poo thing....may be something to it.  THANKS!
> 
> On another note, did a wash-n go this morning and love it!  My hair reacts better when I actually WASH it vs. a cowash....so no more co-washes for me.  I usually use Cream of Nature (w/sulfates) on deep conditioning days, but for quick wash and goes, I will wash with Shea Moisture sulfate free poo...
> 
> I washed in the shower, squeezed the water from my hair and added Giovanni Direct Leave In, sprayed a little glycerin/water over that, an added castor oil as a final touch.  Liked the results...My hair isn't that long...I've been fully natural for 8 months and my hair is still growing OUT, not down...sooo it's still a curly fro at the moment...but I found a routine that I like and I'm sticking with it!  However, I could stand to have my curls a little more defined, so I will consider adding gel somewhere in there...  Will re-read the thread for ideas...



wow my hair is just the opposite! the curls just behave when i cowash. 

yeah throw a little gel on your curls, they'll be fine.


----------



## Arian (May 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> wow my hair is just the opposite! the curls just behave when i cowash.
> 
> yeah throw a little gel on your curls, they'll be fine.



Yeah, co-washing makes my scalp itch, even after rinsing it for a long time...and I've tried different conditioners....for some reason, it weighs my hair down and it doesn't curl as well as it does when freshly washed....it's weird...  your hair is beautiful!

empressri, At what step in my post should I put the gel? Last?


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (May 18, 2011)

BamaBeauty1985 , I put a plastic cap or conditioning cap on my head and then my silk scarf and go to bed.  When I wake up my hair is fully moisturized you can see the water in the plastic cap and my hair is ready for a wash, dc and detangling and styling.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 20, 2011)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Yeah, co-washing makes my scalp itch, even after rinsing it for a long time...and I've tried different conditioners....for some reason, it weighs my hair down and it doesn't curl as well as it does when freshly washed....it's weird...  your hair is beautiful!
> 
> empressri, At what step in my post should I put the gel? Last?



I'm not empressri.......but I usually put gel last.


----------



## dafnie (May 21, 2011)

1. Detangling my hair with conditioner is a must-do for defined curls. After cowashing or washing, I detangle with my hair drenched with conditioner in the shower.
2. After rinsing conditioner out
3. I shake my head in the shower while it's drenched with water to pop the curls a bit.
4. Then when I hop out, I put in some kimmaytube inspired leave-in (Giovanni Direct Leave-In, Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, Jojoba oil) and 
5. scrunch a hand scoop of ViaNatural Moisturizing Gel. 
6. Then I cover my face with a towel and do another headbang lol. And I might pin my hair or put on a headband and I'm out!

I USED to use EcoStyler Gel but I didn't like the crunchiness. ViaNaturals is less crunchy in my perspective. If I use a lot of gel I might scrunch some jojoba oil in my hair after putting in the gel and I'm fine. 

For 2nd day hair I sleep with a bonnet. I wake up and spray my hair freely with water, If I feel like my hair needs more definition I might scrunch a tad bit of gel in it, do a headbang and I'm good.

My hair length is btwn neck and shoulder length and I have type 4a hair in case you're wondering!

Wet hair after cowashing:






Dry hair after cowashing (I only used leave-in this time so this one is actually without gel though, the gel helps define it more so I can have 2nd day hair):





I'm giving big ups to the headbanging technique because it really gets those coils/curls popping.


----------



## BraunSugar (May 21, 2011)

dafnie said:


> 1. Detangling my hair with conditioner is a must-do for defined curls. After cowashing or washing, I detangle with my hair drenched with conditioner in the shower.
> 2. After rinsing conditioner out
> 3. I shake my head in the shower while it's drenched with water to pop the curls a bit.
> 4. Then when I hop out, I put in some kimmaytube inspired leave-in (Giovanni Direct Leave-In, Aloe Vera Juice, Castor Oil, Jojoba oil) and
> ...



Are you using the version of ViaNaturals with the colored top? I had one that had a yellow top which meant soft hold & that was my BFF!!! It is so hard for me to find it though  I have also seen one with a green top that is regular hold. Anyway, dafnie where do you get yours from?


----------



## beans4reezy (May 22, 2011)

I need to get some Eco styler gel so that I can try a wng...


----------



## dafnie (May 22, 2011)

Hey BraunSugar! I use the green "VIA NATURAL
conditioning STYLING GEL with Green Tea Extracts Moisturizing Gel (Kiwi and Olive Oil Extracts)". 






I got it from my local beauty supply store (this one is called 'Archer Beauty' but I doubt they have it other cities since it's named after a street in my city). 

It's like your typical 'black' hair care beauty store...


----------



## BraunSugar (May 22, 2011)

dafnie said:


> Hey @BraunSugar! I use the green "VIA NATURAL
> conditioning STYLING GEL with Green Tea Extracts Moisturizing Gel (Kiwi and Olive Oil Extracts)".
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is exactly what I was referring to. I found it @ a BSS when I lived in Detroit, but now I'm in Tacoma, WA. I'll check out some of the black BSS here and hopefully run into it. Thanks!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 22, 2011)

Natural Hair Stylist said:


> I have locs so I wash and go everyday


----------



## LovinCurls (May 22, 2011)

Great thread OP.

*What is ur method?*
Co-wash, rinse the conditioner out but leave a little. Blot excess water out. Mix a little conditioner+water onto my palm rub my hands together tip head over and cruch up my curls. Rub a pea size gel into my hands again and do the same. Put a headband on and hit the road. I have very fine hair by the time i get to where i'm going my hairs dry.

*Do you whip ur hair back and forth to help the curls?*
Nope.

*How the HECK are u achieving 2nd day curls? Is it hte product?*
I can never ever achieve 2nd day curls, it never works for me  my hair is a frizz ball.


----------



## Lucia (May 22, 2011)

Islandspyce said:


> Is there a technique for getting your hair to "hang"? Mine seems to curl ok but the curls stack up and I get a triangle shape or just a round fro. I also find my self using a ton of gel and then get left with white hair so I end up rinsing it out.
> 
> My current technique is to co-wash, apply my Kimmay concoction, then huge gobs of eco styler crystal in sections combing thru with the denamen brush. 9 times out of 10 I end up pulling it back with a headband.
> 
> Right now, my hair is just grazing the top of my shoulder when stretched after my BC in Jan. perhaps I just need to wait for more length?







Pokahontas said:


> That denman shrinks my hair up mad crazy.  I have a lot of shrinkage naturally but that thing makes it so much worse!  I just use a wide tooth comb to distribute products and the tightly curly method really helps my curls hang well!




The Denman makes my curls shrink up too. I just use it to smooth back my buns and ponytails when styling curls I try to leave them alone.  Finger styling and a wide tooth comb.


----------



## Ijanei (May 22, 2011)

_Well I'm not completely natural yet (one year post) but I tried a wash-n-go which was a fail but I kind of liked it. I can't wait to chop so I can do this often. You ladies have beautiful hair. anyway, just thought I would share!! the relaxed ends make it look horrible
_


----------



## Lucia (May 22, 2011)

Well I tried a twist out on soaking wet hair with KCKT and KCCC it shrank up even more than if I had just done a CW product shake n go. That twist out was an *epic fail.* 

I need help with hang time I'm prepared for shrinkage but I would like to get a little more hang time than I got this time.  My hairs at least MBL by now and it drinks up conditioner like it's milk. I want to get my curly routine down pat without having to use a dozen product to do it I want to nail that curly reggie down. 

Then I tried a braid out on damp hair with conditioner only and the crown middle frizzed up like crazy, also it wasn't dry in all parts maybe I need to do more smaller sections or larger chunky sections, I'm back to the drawing board...again...  

So that confirms to me that my hair likes gel and I just have to accept it. Today I'm trying a flat twists with shea butter and eco styler olive oil gel then regular wash n go I have 2 products to try and perfect this technique Mixed Chicks leave in styler and KCKT & KCCC.  I did get a decent WnG with MC it was a little ramen noodle looking which I think was my fault too much raking. I got decent results with KCCC nothing underneath but my hair was shorter then.

*Any suggestions on different techniques or product combo's I could try? TIA* 

Products I'm using to nail my curly regimen:
My regular conditioners Mane n Tail & Suave Tropical coconut 
Mixed Chicks Leave-in Styler
Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Smooth N Shine Curl activator Gel w Aloe Vera-haven't used this yet.


----------



## dafnie (May 23, 2011)

Today's my third day wash n go!! I slept with a silk bonnet.

For day 2 and 3, I just sprayed my hair with A LOT of water, whipped my hair back and forth and was out the house. On cowash day I only used water & kimmaytube inspired leave-in so my day 2 & 3 hair is staying alive simply because of water. I'm surprised still like how my hair looks. I'd put a pic up but I'm kind of lazy right now... lol. 

Some folks don't believe in whipping their hair back and forth because they get headaches but I sure do live by it lol.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 23, 2011)

For those that use the Oyin Dew, what products do you pair it with for your wash n gos if any? Kinda interested in buying a bottle.


----------



## Lucia (May 23, 2011)

The flat twists came out pretty decent except for the ends and I had a little frizz in the middle crown I'm telling you looser curls at the crown is not all rainbows and lolipops ok. 
I had the ends rolled up in scrunch so the weird ends again are my fault. I'll just let them hang next time. I'm going to perfect this so it's easy as pie.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> For those that use the Oyin Dew, what products do you pair it with for your wash n gos if any? Kinda interested in buying a bottle.



I just use EcoStyler over it. But bc it's light I get more shrinkage than I do if I were to use a heavier leave in.  

BTW I used the SM CES yesterday as my leave in and put my Argan oil EcoStyler over it.......I LOVED how it worked! I had more hang in my curls...I put it in a puff. I didn't get a chance to take pics of it tho 

I like the thin Goody headbands for puffs....I just cannot double them up...that just equals a migrane!


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I just use EcoStyler over it. But bc it's light I get more shrinkage than I do if I were to use a heavier leave in.
> 
> BTW I used the *SM CES* yesterday as my leave in and put my Argan oil EcoStyler over it.......I LOVED how it worked! I had more hang in my curls...I put it in a puff. I didn't get a chance to take pics of it tho
> 
> I like the thin Goody headbands for puffs....I just cannot double them up...that just equals a migrane!


 
What the heck is that and where can I get it??lmao


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> What the heck is that and where can I get it??lmao



Lawd....this company and dey long behind product names lol!

It's Shea Moisture's Curl Enhancing Smoothie ....and I got MINES from Walgreens....yes....mines


----------



## NikkiQ (May 24, 2011)

^^^LOL Gotcha! I have that and the curl and style milk. I tried the milk by itself and it was okay. Haven't really experimented with it yet.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^LOL Gotcha! I have that and the curl and style milk. I tried the milk by itself and it was okay. Haven't really experimented with it yet.



I started to get the Milk too but I was like....chile ioNO!  what exactly is it??! Is it a conditioner or hhwhut? I've been hearing it gives definition then I hear it's a leave in. I mean....the Milk don't sound too different from the Smoothie to me. 

Suddenly I want a frozen drink with whipped cream on top.


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2011)

Guys I've found that the Tightly Curly method has greatly reduced my ssk's!  I think getting them is inevitable but this has really reduced them a lot I think because you're smoothing and singling out each curl into it's own unit so it's much harder for it to get tangled and loop around to form the ssk.  

This method also helps with tangles.  After the end of my 7th day my hair is normally really tangled but now it's not bad at all.  I can actually detangle on dry hair with my tangle teezer and a wide tooth comb.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (May 25, 2011)

SmilingElephant  do you like using the diffuser?  I've been sooooo curious about it but haven't purchased one yet.


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2011)

Here's my last wng.  I did a thread with these pics but I thought I'd put a couple here.

I used a lot of Olive Oil cholesterol, applied in 4 sections using the Curlisto method.  Then I added BTZ Noodlehead and raked and smoothed it through some more.  Then I went back and did the Tightly Curly method.  I only worked with one section at a time.  I used the blow dryer to dry it (no diffuser).  

It sounds time consuming, it's not as quick as a true wng but this lasted me a week w/o having to do anything to my hair all week and added bonus of less ssk's and tangles so it's worth it!

Oh and the red pieces are clip-in's that I made just to change it up.  I was getting a little bored.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> SmilingElephant  do you like using the diffuser?  I've been sooooo curious about it but haven't purchased one yet.



Yaaaaaaassssssss.....!

I don't do it everyday tho. I use it when I'm in a rush or if I do a wng at nite. 

You know what it's like?....it's just like holding a hooded dryer in your hand! It's the exact same effect ....I only use low heat tho...but sometimes I alternate between low and high speeds. High speed gives me a lil frizz tho.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (May 25, 2011)

SmilingElephant i'll try my friend's before I purchase. Thanks!


----------



## lettieg27 (May 30, 2011)

Hi ladies here is a video africanexport did on her wash-n-go's; she sits under the hooded dryer for 15-20min to let it dry. I think it is very helpful hope you enjoy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZKpsfJB5jE&feature=feedu


----------



## Janet' (Jun 1, 2011)

Wash and Go Divas!


----------



## TootiePie (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried Aveda Be Curly over the weekend... complete waste of $18.00! i have more definition with plain water!


----------



## katote (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I am in love.  I finally have the volume I wanted and my hair is so soft.  
I co washed with Tresemme naturals conditioner, applied shea moisture deep masque as a leave in and applied eco styler gel.  My curls are still very defined but soft to the touch.  Today is 3rd day hair for me, and I never achieved that before.


----------



## Roux (Jun 1, 2011)

I have tried twice more and I still hate the way it looks. I think I have fine strands.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Janet'

I have a Q for everyone. If you're not really gonna be doing anything the day you do ur wash n go's ...what do you do while your hair is drying? I rarely have my hair get completely dry.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 8, 2011)

I finally did a wash and go that I would be willing to wear out of the house!!! I'm 32 months post relaxer and the longest parts of my hair reach mid-back, however my wash and go only fully covers my neck in the back, and is more chin/neck length in the front. I've tried a lot of products for wash and go's before that have always ended up being rinsed out and put back into a bun, but today I simply cowashed my hair, rinsed all of the conditioner out, applied my oil (hemp, olive, castor) mix and some s-curl lite wave jel activator. Why it's spelled with a "j" I don't really understand, but I do know that I have the softest and most moisturized curls ever. I sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes to stop my hair from dripping and allowed the rest to air-dry. I'll try this again in a couple weeks, but until then back to my buns!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 8, 2011)

I rarely ever do a wash and go as I don't like the way my hair looks with shrinkage but here's a few pics from my last one. I used Tressemme Naturals Conditioner and EcoStyler Gel.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever attempt second day hair because I work out every morning and cowash afterwards. Last night I applied my oil mix and put my hair in two pinned down twists under a plastic cap like I always do. When I woke up and took my hair down it was surprisingly still defined, still fully dry, and was hanging much longer. I think if I had tried to refresh it a little bit I could have achieved second day hair.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 17, 2011)

Conterria said:


> I co-wash without rinsing out the conditioner
> While in the shower I apply eco-styler gel on top of the conditioner
> Rake through my hair with my wide tooth comb
> Stick my hair quickly under the shower stream to get it soaking wet
> ...


  Your Curls.....


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 17, 2011)

My wash n gos are usually frizzy! And I don't like gels. I need a good cream curl definer!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 17, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> My wash n gos are usually frizzy! And I don't like gels. I need a good cream curl definer!


 Have you tried the jane carter one? I can't remember the name, but it's something like "curl defining cream."  I also think hair rules has a cream base too.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 17, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Have you tried the jane carter one? I can't remember the name, but it's something like "curl defining cream."  I also think hair rules has a cream base too.



I'm going to because I'm a product junkie. I ordered the Shescentit new stuff but it hasn't arrived yet. 

I tried the morrocan brand from Sally's. That stuff did not work at all for me.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 17, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> My wash n gos are usually frizzy! And I don't like gels. I need a good cream curl definer!


Beyond The Zone Noodlehead is a great one.  I've done lots of reviews on that one lol.  I recently went back to it and still get good results.  It's a curling creme but it does have a kind of firm hold.  I usually put a leave-in under it and scrunch out any crunch with the blow dryer.  I used Noodlehead in the pics I posted a few pages back.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 17, 2011)

LadyRaider said:


> My wash n gos are usually frizzy! And I don't like gels. I need a good cream curl definer!



You could try Mixed CHicks but it's a love or hate product and it's not natural.


----------



## Egyptjones (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried the blue Eco Styler gel (for colored hair...has a hold factor of 5) for their w n' g? I have tried it several times and it works really well for me. I put Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 on and then shingle in the gel. Firm hold without being crunchy..nice!

And I just discovered plopping works really well for me. Has majorly cut my occasional frizz issues.

Learning that natural hair is all about experimentation! lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2011)

Egyptjones said:


> Has anyone tried the blue Eco Styler gel (for colored hair...has a hold factor of 5) for their w n' g? I have tried it several times and it works really well for me. I put Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 on and then shingle in the gel. Firm hold without being crunchy..nice!
> 
> And I just discovered plopping works really well for me. Has majorly cut my occasional frizz issues.
> 
> Learning that natural hair is all about experimentation! lol



EllePixie has....she has a video review about it on YouTube.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 19, 2011)

i just want to throw in CD hair milk lol... i'm still loving it.  though i will say say that you can get the same results with cheaper prods, but its just more steps.

oh, and drying your hair with a t-shirt instead of a towel has done wonders for my wng.


i honestly wear a wng or 2nd+ day hair almost 98% of the year now that i have my routine down.


----------



## Egyptjones (Jun 20, 2011)

@SmilingElephant Thanks!!!!

Still trying to figure how I overlooked this review...lol!!!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88fNU5vabqI


----------



## Arian (Jun 28, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> Don't know if it's been posted:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88fNU5vabqI




I love what she did!  I'm definitely going to try this method.  I definitely think this is what I need to do to achieve the look that I want without having to wash everyday.  My curls are defined best on naked hair, but I'm asking for a hair disaster when doing that b/c my hair gets so dry from not adding any product.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 1, 2011)

My wash n go for today:











I took these sorry pics with my phone... I wish it had flash bc my curls was POPPINNNNN'!!!!

What I did instead of just raking the product through with my fingers was follow up with my shower comb and comb the product thru. And then shake to separate.


----------



## CocoBunny (Jul 4, 2011)

My wash n go looks great until my hair is fully dry, then it gets kind of puffy looking.  I wish my hair looked and felt as good at the end of the day as it does at the start of the day


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 4, 2011)

CocoBunny said:


> My wash n go looks great until my hair is fully dry, then it gets kind of puffy looking. I wish my hair looked and felt as good at the end of the day as it does at the start of the day


 
can I ask what you are using on your hair and what kind of hair do you have? are you all natrual and if you are thick and if you have tight coiled? which products have you tried so far?


----------



## CocoBunny (Jul 4, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> can I ask what you are using on your hair and what kind of hair do you have? are you all natrual and if you are thick and if you have tight coiled? which products have you tried so far?



I am finally natural with thick coily hair.  I think 4c but I don't know because sometimes the coils sort of look like curls.

I have used clarifying shampoos including the one from KC.

I have used the entire Ms. Jessie's lines all were ok while wet.  I have used the entire Kinky Curly line nice when wet, took forever to dry.  I had major shrinkage.

I have used Jane Carters Line.

I've used a gel from shescentit.  Curly pudding from I cant remember where and the ecostyler oilve oil gel.

I sometimes apply a leave in and oil, sometimes just a leave in and I apply to dripping wet hair and smooth it on to my hair in sections.

I sometime let it drip dry.  Or I shake like a dog and let it drip dry or I try the plopping method. I don't touch my hair again until it completely dry.  Which can take hours...

My hair starts of soft and shiny with cute sort of defined coils/curls. Then as the day goes on the coils shrink and my near BS hair ends up at my chin and sometimes even shrinks up to my ears.  By the end of the day my hair is a shrunken, dry, matted, dull mess.

BTW  my twistouts and braidouts aren't much better, however my buns are fantastic.  But I am sick of them and want to wear my hair out.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 4, 2011)

dafnie said:


> Hey BraunSugar! I use the green "VIA NATURAL
> conditioning STYLING GEL with Green Tea Extracts Moisturizing Gel (Kiwi and Olive Oil Extracts)".
> 
> 
> ...



dafnie you're a Gator? I used to go to that BSS all the time.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently tried Moroccan Oil's Hydrating Styling Cream and got a 2day WNG. Today, day 3, I had to apply 3 dollops of the product in the front. I really like the product but not the price lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought BTZ's Noodle Head curl creme over the weekend. My hair is all blown out right now for the week but I'll be trying it either this weekend or next week. 

Is it good by itself tho? For those who've tried it??


----------



## manter26 (Jul 6, 2011)

typed this out for a different thread and decided not to post it, but in an effort not to waste my time,  here it is...I think Shea Moisture + gel will be my go to wash and go combo.

These pics are terrible quality, but... 

deleted....

...all the same head of 4a hair, but it looks completely different IMO depending on the combo of products.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 6, 2011)

CocoBunny said:


> I am finally natural with thick coily hair. I think 4c but I don't know because sometimes the coils sort of look like curls.
> 
> I have used clarifying shampoos including the one from KC.
> 
> ...


 
it sounds like you have hair like my daughter... what she has learned about her hair is that just leaving in a regular conditioner and letting it dry works better than any product she ever used. she don't use shampoo at all just co wash and then leave the last conditioner wash in her dripping wet hair and let it alone and yes it is going to shrinnk there is not much you can do for that and she just use the gel to smooth out the edges and tie a a band on it and depending on if you want it big or want it small depends on how tight you tie the scarf or band. I think what you have to do is use like olive oil or castol oil on it at night and plait it up and wet it every day. but sitting under the dryer will cut the dry time because hers take like 24 hrs to dry her hair it is crazy. make sure that you moisture it at night and I use the silk hair for shine after the hair has dry. I did use the eco styler gel on her hair last night but it was dry and she really like it because she could syle it more so if you are not getting what you want from it while it is wet wait until it drys and use it to put it in the style you want because she will pine it up or do a mow hawk.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been washing and go with eco styler in the last 2 days and love the results and I have more pulled down loose curls than I do with mixed chicks leave in. But I do have to tell you this if you are using this gel on a regular that you need to use a olive oil or a castor oil I use jamican black castor oil for the back of my neck so that I will not get any knots and I sealed with oilive oil on my ends so my hair will not dry out because I didn't like the way my ends felt once I started soften up my curls once my hair dried. I style my hair once it dries.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jul 6, 2011)

I responded to another thread about WNGs. Figured I'd link to my post in case it helps anyone else...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=13686233&postcount=14


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 6, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I have been washing and go with eco styler in the last 2 days and love the results and I have more pulled down loose curls than I do with mixed chicks leave in. But I do have to tell you this if you are using this gel on a regular that you need to use a olive oil or a castor oil I use jamican black castor oil for the back of my neck so that I will not get any knots and I sealed with oilive oil on my ends so my hair will not dry out because I didn't like the way my ends felt once I started soften up my curls once my hair dried. I style my hair once it dries.



What do you use underneath it though for a leave in?

I either use my co wash conditioner or Hair Dew or Curl Enhancing Smoothie underneath.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried the Giovanni Mousse and only achieved 1day WNG. So far the Moroccan Oil Hydrating Styling Cream works the best. Still on the search for a great WNG


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> What do you use underneath it though for a leave in?
> 
> I either use my co wash conditioner or Hair Dew or Curl Enhancing Smoothie underneath.


 
well I have a do gro leave in treatment so I used that and i really have to play this by ear as to what I am going to use and I think I would rather do the black castor oil on my scalp and my olive oil on the ends and see how that works out for me. I make sure I get my nape really good with the castor oil for the knots and after my hair drys I make sure I put the olive in the palm of my hands and rub it on the ends of my hair as I am styling. at night I do the castor oil in the scalp again and my hairveda whipped ends and plait it up until I co wash again. I may try the hairveda as a leave in if I am going to use the eco styler on a regular to see how that work. if I do I will keep you posted. I still after my hair drys run my hands through my hair with the hair silk by mixed chicks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 7, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> well I have a do gro leave in treatment so I used that and i really have to play this by ear as to what I am going to use and I think I would rather do the black castor oil on my scalp and my olive oil on the ends and see how that works out for me. I make sure I get my nape really good with the castor oil for the knots and after my hair drys I make sure I put the olive in the palm of my hands and rub it on the ends of my hair as I am styling. at night I do the castor oil in the scalp again and my hairveda whipped ends and plait it up until I co wash again. I may try the hairveda as a leave in if I am going to use the eco styler on a regular to see how that work. if I do I will keep you posted. I still after my hair drys run my hands through my hair with the hair silk by mixed chicks.



Shadiyah...I've never tried the Mixed Chicks stuff...is that the leave in? If so...according to reviews I heard it has a hold to it. But if not then disregard this message 

Have u tried doing an oil rinse and then a creamy leave in? that's what I've been doing and it works MAGIC!!! especially with ES gel.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 7, 2011)

Sooo...I washed my hair today...washed away my blow out
Lol

I tried the Noodle Head creme. DID NOT LIKE IT!!!

I tried it by itself tho. It has some real hold....but my curls came out stringy instead of clumped together  From now on I'll be looking for creams that add weight to my curls. 

My dumb self didn't zoom in on the sentence that says "does not weigh down hair" and I actually like my hair to be weighed down. 

I gave the tube to my sister.  she says she'll find a use for it. 

I'll be back to my regular wash n go tomorrow.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jul 7, 2011)

SUBBING! I will be in here lurking until I find out how to perfect my wash n gos


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just noticed this thread was here THANK GOD!!  I have been having issues with my WnGs and I need help!  Subbing!


----------



## nisemac (Jul 8, 2011)

wash n go is pretty much how i've always styled my hair since i almost always have a twa. but even when i'd let it grow to about 6-10 inches, i pretty much kept the same routine:  cowash, detangle, deep condition. then, depending on length, i use a leave in and shea butter or coconut oil. for more definition i use gel. i find the longer my hair, the more gel needed. my wash and goes usually last a week. I just spritz with water--the very first thing i do and let it "plump up" before finger styling, adding butter or oil as needed. with longer hair, i do  large twist take them loose and spritz and fluff.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 8, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> @Shadiyah...I've never tried the Mixed Chicks stuff...is that the leave in? If so...according to reviews I heard it has a hold to it. But if not then disregard this message
> 
> Have u tried doing an oil rinse and then a creamy leave in? that's what I've been doing and it works MAGIC!!! especially with ES gel.


 
I use the whole line of mixed chicks... shampoo when I feel I need to shampoo the deep conditioner everyday and the leave in and yes it does have a hold to it... so when I don't use the eco I use the mixed chicks leave in to style my hair. with the mixed chicks leave in I get tighter curls but still real bouncy. once my hair is dry I use mixed chicks hair silk which makes it shine. I only tried the eco because it was so talked about on the board and I wanted to see what all the fuss was about 

with the oils I have been using the castor oil at night and sometimes I just rinse my hair with water and not wash the oil out and still put the gel on and it gives my hair much shine and moisture. I have not found a creamy leave in that I would like to use yet... can you tell me what you use? I have not used store brought products in so long because I am a online queen and my stables are hairveda.. mixed chicks... henna... bhringja and now castor oil and trying this growth oil which I am waiting to come in the mail. oh also olive oil and honey. I am now adding eco styler because I loved the results. I am looking around for thick conditioners at the store just to have something to change up with.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 8, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I use the whole line of mixed chicks... shampoo when I feel I need to shampoo the deep conditioner everyday and the leave in and yes it does have a hold to it... so when I don't use the eco I use the mixed chicks leave in to style my hair. with the mixed chicks leave in I get tighter curls but still real bouncy. once my hair is dry I use mixed chicks hair silk which makes it shine. I only tried the eco because it was so talked about on the board and I wanted to see what all the fuss was about
> 
> with the oils I have been using the castor oil at night and sometimes I just rinse my hair with water and not wash the oil out and still put the gel on and it gives my hair much shine and moisture. I have not found a creamy leave in that I would like to use yet... can you tell me what you use? I have not used store brought products in so long because I am a online queen and my stables are hairveda.. mixed chicks... henna... bhringja and now castor oil and trying this growth oil which I am waiting to come in the mail. oh also olive oil and honey. I am now adding eco styler because I loved the results. I am looking around for thick conditioners at the store just to have something to change up with.



Giiiiiiiiiiiirl lemme tell ya!  I Get the best wash n go with cheap products for some reason. The recent pic I put up was a wash n go done with V05, EcoStyler Argan and Curl Junkie Curls in a Bottle. Now...Curl Junkie isn't cheap but the CIAB is my staple. I even have a backup bottle. I use it for shine and an extra "kick" to my curls. 

But V05 Moisture Milk is awesome as a leave in bc it's thick. I also use the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie but it leaves white drops in my hair  and Oyin Hair Dew is decent too..but it also leaves white drops in my hair...but it dries clear. Both of them do.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the third time I've used Shea Moisture with Eco gel and love the results. This time I was Very generous with the Shea Moisture and today I achieved 2nd day hair!   Crossing my fingers for 3rd day


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 8, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> This is the third time I've used Shea Moisture with Eco gel and love the results. This time I was Very generous with the Shea Moisture and today I achieved 2nd day hair!   Crossing my fingers for 3rd day



How did you deal with the white drops tho?...I like this combo too but it leaves those white drippy drops in my hair until it's completely dry...which rarely happens unless I sit under the dryer.


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could wash and go    My hair gets all wild looking and big, it looks soo bad cause it's half straight half wavy (ugly waves too), people say it looks like lion hair when they see it. I have to use a lot of stuff to make it look nice. To those who wash and go, You all are lucky!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 8, 2011)

Mami_Chula416 said:


> I wish I could wash and go    My hair gets all wild looking and big, it looks soo bad cause it's half straight half wavy (ugly waves too), people say it looks like lion hair when they see it. I have to use a lot of stuff to make it look nice. To those who wash and go, You all are lucky!



What have you used for your wash n go's in the past?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 8, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> How did you deal with the white drops tho?...I like this combo too but it leaves those white drippy drops in my hair until it's completely dry...which rarely happens unless I sit under the dryer.



I didn't have any white drops. My hair is soooooo greedy lol!  My hair is gel sensitive so it needs the buffer and applying more Shea Moisture help keep my hair soft, moveable, and defined.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 8, 2011)

thecurlycamshow said:


> I didn't have any white drops. My hair is soooooo greedy lol!  My hair is gel sensitive so it needs the buffer and applying more Shea Moisture help keep my hair soft, moveable, and defined.



No fair!! I'm trying to use it up bc I hate the smell!  guess I'll give it to my sister. Otherwise if my hair was greedy I do like you. It does leave my hair soft though


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 8, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> No fair!! I'm trying to use it up bc I hate the smell!  guess I'll give it to my sister. Otherwise if my hair was greedy I do like you. It does leave my hair soft though



LMBO!  It's fair since I have super thick, stubborn, greedy hair   I like the softness of my hair despite the presence of the gel too.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 8, 2011)

About 2 years ago I used to wash and go daily.  

Now, I have bangs and I wash those every 3-5 days.  I simply wet them, finger comb them, add Giovanni conditioner, followed by clear Eco Styler Gel.  I let them air dry.  

3rd day bangs:







5th day bangs:











^^They shrink over time.

For the rest of my hair I wash about once a week.  I wet my hair, add a little conditioner and co wash (or shampoo the scalp only), and finger comb.  Then, I rinse, and add a lot of conditioner and leave all it in.  I use Giovanni conditioner and let my hair air dry in one braid, updo, bun, etc.  It takes quite a while to dry that's why I only wash once a week.

Wash and go left to air dry mostly loose with no bunning, 2nd day hair:






Stretched out wash and go from bunning, about a week old:






^^^Every night I braid my hair in one and wear a satin night cap.  Sometimes I leave my bangs out if I've just washed them and I want them to air dry without smashing the curls.

In between washings I slick my hair back with water diluted with conditioner, or just plan water to minimize frizz.  For the bangs, I just rewash them again if they look to frizzy.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2011)

jupitermoon said:


> About 2 years ago I used to wash and go daily.
> 
> Now, I have bangs and I wash those every 3-5 days. I simply wet them, finger comb them, add Giovanni conditioner, followed by clear Eco Styler Gel. I let them air dry.
> 
> ...


 

good to see you....your hair looks great as always... I can not wait until mines is as long as yours....


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 9, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> What have you used for your wash n go's in the past?



I have used natural sodium laurel sulfate free shampoo's such as mill creek jojoba shampoo (dried out my hair) and ojon tawaka shampoo, deep conditoners such as kerastase oleo relax and alterna caviar, followed with a leave in and serum and yet it looks horrible when air dried. Big, heavy, coarse, cousin it looking. Only looks proper when I heat style which is not that often since my hair dries out easily. erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 9, 2011)

Mami_Chula416 said:


> I have used natural sodium laurel sulfate free shampoo's such as mill creek jojoba shampoo (dried out my hair) and ojon tawaka shampoo, deep conditoners such as kerastase oleo relax and alterna caviar, followed with a leave in and serum and yet it looks horrible when air dried. Big, heavy, coarse, cousin it looking. Only looks proper when I heat style which is not that often since my hair dries out easily. erplexed



Hmmm... Have you tried the old faithful method of co washing instead of shampooing, put leave in and then your styler of choice??(like gel or something?)

If I do a WnG with just shampoo and a leave in I'm definitely a Mufasa!...or in my case a Palm tree


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a type 4 and got a nice coily wash n go with Alberto V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 9, 2011)

Starting to get bumps at the back of my neck from my buns so I guess I need to perfect my washandgos!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 10, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Starting to get bumps at the back of my neck from my buns so I guess I need to perfect my washandgos!


 
if you are making them tight then loosen them up and if you are using a lot of oil and try not to on your scalp. those are the things I can think of that give me bumps


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok so I actually achieved 4-day hair  with the Shea Moisture + Eco Argan gel layered.  I can't believe it.  I loved the results and can't wait to WNG again.  For now, I'm back to my 2-strand twists for 2 weeks then back to my WNG


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 16, 2011)

ok getting ready to wash out the bhringraj out of my hair and I think I will use eco styler today... I have been using mixed chicks all week. but going to sit under the dryer today because I don't feel like waiting for my hair to dry the back take too long.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 16, 2011)

Refreshing my hair using an aloe vera juice/water mix has allowed me to wear my wash & go for 5 days now without having to throw it up into a puff.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 16, 2011)

I just can not go with the more than one day wash and go thing. I love fresh hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I just can not go with the more than one day wash and go thing. I love fresh hair.



How boooooouuuuuttt...:::lip pop:::

I'm hooked on the Mixed Silk?! ....I'm sooooo tempted to try the real Mixed Chicks tho. But the difference in the price is what does it for me.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 18, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> How boooooouuuuuttt...:::lip pop:::
> 
> I'm hooked on the Mixed Silk?! ....I'm sooooo tempted to try the real Mixed Chicks tho. But the difference in the price is what does it for me.


 
oh so mixed silk is not mixed chicks????? lol I thought that is what you were talking about and where were you when I asked about other products like this today???? lol


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 18, 2011)

wow another company copied their products didn't know that lol I would compare but I am spending too much money as it is but maybe next month I will once I get some free money


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> oh so mixed silk is not mixed chicks????? lol I thought that is what you were talking about and where were you when I asked about other products like this today???? lol


 

ok I just ordered after finding out I had enough change to get them I read some reviews that was using both products and I am going to see if it is so.... I never paid attention of the sulfates and cones in this product either well I am not having a problem with it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> ok I just ordered after finding out I had enough change to get them I read some reviews that was using both products and I am going to see if it is so.... I never paid attention of the sulfates and cones in this product either well I am not having a problem with it.



I hope you like it! I need someone else to help me wallow happily in it. 

I've been using it everyday so far this week. My hair feels so soft and fluffy with it. It doesn't feel crunchy to me...just a nice soft hold. I kinda wish it had a tad more hold to it...juuuuussst a lil bit.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I hope you like it! I need someone else to help me wallow happily in it.
> 
> I've been using it everyday so far this week. My hair feels so soft and fluffy with it. It doesn't feel crunchy to me...just a nice soft hold. I kinda wish it had a tad more hold to it...juuuuussst a lil bit.


 
well I will let you know what happens when it gets here.... sallys was not that close and I was lazy to go and get it.... I will miss mixed chicks if it does work out  but I still have a lot of stash so it will be a long time before I will have to miss my mixed chicks.....


----------



## Arian (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't understand what I did wrong...I washed and DC'd my hair and put in a leave in by Darcy's...my curls looked great and my hair was soft when wet....

However, when it dried...it looked good, but was DRY, hard, and crunchy...what happened I wonder? And how can I fix it tonight so that I can have soft curls tomorrow?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 20, 2011)

Arian said:


> I don't understand what I did wrong...I washed and DC'd my hair and put in a leave in by Darcy's...my curls looked great and my hair was soft when wet....
> 
> However, when it dried...it looked good, but was DRY, hard, and crunchy...what happened I wonder? And how can I fix it tonight so that I can have soft curls tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL



Put some oil in your hands and run it thru. But you might need to lightly spritz some water on before you put your oil on.


----------



## Arian (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, will do!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Ozma (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm about to try a wng yet again, even though I'm skured. I'll be back to post pictures later, unless it turns out a complete H.A.M. and I wash it out.

Using Lustrasilk Cholestrerol w/ Aloe Vera, EcoStyler OO, Argan Oil

(fingers crossed)


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Aug 23, 2011)

Amoreofcurls:....L.O.V.E. you hair and YOU are BEAUTIMOUS! (Beautiful and Gorgeous combined)...


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 23, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Amoreofcurls:....L.O.V.E. you hair and YOU are BEAUTIMOUS! (Beautiful and Gorgeous combined)...




Why thank you and girl so are you!!! I love your skin...


----------



## Ozma (Aug 23, 2011)

My WNG was a bust again! I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it came out frizzy with white dandruff-looking balls everywhere.

I smoothed conditioner on soaking-wet hair, then raked EcoStyler through to the ends and squeezed out excess product. Then I scrunched argon oil in and left it alone to dry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Aug 23, 2011)

My WNG was great today....All I did was co-wash with Aussie DEEEP and left some in. Put it in a Pony and was off to work! SOFT ALL DAY NO CRUNCH. In the front I had to slick it down with water and Eco Styler Olive Oil and it stayed layed down all day...just wrapped it in a satin "hair bag/Pouch"(?) I got from the BSS....lets see how many days I can get...


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 25, 2011)

wash n go using hairveda whipped creme ends hydration and had my hair so soft and curl pop just like with any other product.


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Aug 25, 2011)

So I wore my hair OUT today...no pony. Mixed Aussie DEEEP, EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel, Paul Mitchell Skinny Serum and Water into a bottle shook it up and poured it over my hair. Squeezed out the excess towel blotted gently, put on a head band and was out the door. So far no frizz of puffiness...we'll see what really happens....



ETA: It is 2:15pm EST and my hair is crunchy now...still not frizzy but I KNOW it's the Paul Mitchell that makes it feel like this...but it's also probably the Paul Mitchel that is keeping it from becoming an ENOURMOUS poof ball...


----------



## chebaby (Aug 25, 2011)

my wash and go have been amazing lately. i have been using curl junkie hibiscus and banana honey butta leave in over lighter leave ins as a moisturizer because the honey butta is so thick. well come to find out the honey butta is a styler too. it has just the right amount of hold i like. you can barely feel the hold its so light yet i can get second and third day hair with it. ive been doing this for about 2 weeks and i always get the same soft bouncy hair. i will admit though it makes my hair look a lot shorter than it does when i just use a leave in, because normally i dont use a styler. i am loving th honey butta leave in.


----------



## Lynnerie (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's my latest wash n go. Day 2 hair is purple shirt and Day 3 is other pic. I do touch my hair alot and I'm sure it would last longer if I could keep my darn hands out my hair.  I used Giovanni leave-in conditioner, eco styler gel ont one with argan oil. Seal with coconut and castor oil.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 27, 2011)

Melody.Monroe
The wash n go looks fabulous, love the defined curls.


----------



## indarican (Sep 13, 2011)

BUMP!!!!
hey all, so ill be doing my BC in a few short weeks, I know that the WNG will be my staple style since i excersise daily and sweat a lot on my scalp. I think that i have a grip on the technique just wondering if adding oil also after the gel will make my hair less crunchy? but still keep the hold?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Sep 13, 2011)

I add light oil to my scalp (if needed to eliminate agitation from the gel) and I still have hold.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 13, 2011)

My WnGs are pretty simple: after washing/cowashing I use V05 strawberries & cream cond (on my very wet hair) and then I just rake in KCCC. On days when I'm NOT lazy (which are far& few between I will apply in sections).

I can get up to 3rd day hair. I just tie at night w a silk scarf and the next am I fluff to remedy the bedhead issue , spritz with water , shake & go.

These are old pics. I'm in the HYH challenge.

















Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## indarican (Sep 14, 2011)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> My WnGs are pretty simple: after washing/cowashing I use V05 strawberries & cream cond (on my very wet hair) and then I just rake in KCCC. On days when I'm NOT lazy (which are far& few between I will apply in sections).
> 
> I can get up to 3rd day hair. I just tie at night w a silk scarf and the next am I fluff to remedy the bedhead issue , spritz with water , shake & go.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!

Sent from my MB860 using MB860


----------



## blaqharmoni (Sep 16, 2011)

Ozma said:


> My WNG was a bust again! I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it came out frizzy with white dandruff-looking balls everywhere.
> 
> I smoothed conditioner on soaking-wet hair, then raked EcoStyler through to the ends and squeezed out excess product. Then I scrunched argon oil in and left it alone to dry.
> 
> Any suggestions?



i have the same problem... i dont experience this when i part in small sections and shingle with the same products. But i dont have time to do that every morning.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozma ^^^Um. I would advice you to rinse your hair clean, then add a quarter size of creamy conditioner or leave in, then oil hair root to tip(don't be cheap on the oil) making sure you oil from root to tip and this is when u add the ecostyler root to tip to either small sections of hair for more of a defined look or a large sections of hair and FINGER COMB IT THROUGH.

When you are ready to wash out add conditioner and then shampoo or just co wash.
HTH.


----------



## Ozma (Sep 17, 2011)

*C00KIE*, thanks. I'll try the condish-oil-gel method next time.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Day 2 w&g. Excuse the dirty mirror! I achieved by co-washing w/ Nexxus Humectant condish, applying coconut oil in 4 sections, towel dry then shake.


----------



## cch24 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been doing some experimentation with wash and go's this weekend.

Yesterday I cowashed and detangled in my usual four sections. I took one section down, applied a little curl junkie smoothing lotion, separated it into fourths, smoothed some queen helene sculpting gel into each mini section, and then applied a little curl junkie curls in a bottle over the quartered section. I did this for each of the four sections of my hair. I loved the way it looked wet, but when it dried it was a little bushy for my personal tastes. 

Today I cowashed and detangled and had my hair in the same four sections. I applied a little smoothing lotion like I had done the day before. When I separated a section into fourths I used carefree curl lite gel activator, then I applied a little queen helene sculpting gel to the section as a whole, followed by a little curls in a bottle. It seems like a lot of product but it worked for my hair fabulously.

I have found that in order to not get single strand knots or have hair that's too big for my tastes I really need to set my curl.

The first two pictures are from yesterday's wash and go: wet, and dry.

The last two pictures are from today: wet, and dry.

I really think you can tell the difference. My hair is going to shrink up and get bigger, but if it already has volume when it's wet, I know that it will be HUGE when it dries.


----------



## hair7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you ladies natural or relaxed? I'm relaxed and mine don't come out like this at all!!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Sep 21, 2011)

My first post, lets see if I can get this to work. I used cholesterol, shingled it in and tied it down because the front of my hair SUCKS


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2011)

Winter Wash n Go 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enUiD7anUEY&feature=feedu


----------



## Jaydensmommy (Oct 11, 2011)

For my wash n go's( well i really wouldnt say it's a wash n go lol) i do the following:

1) Co-wash/detangle in 4 sections
2) Apply my leave-in and twist each section
3) Apply plastic cap overnight
4) In the morning apply my styling product( wet line xtreme gel in clear) to each section and Willow Smith my hair like no other and im g2g. Oh and BTW in the morning my hair is not very wet but it's damp enough where i dont have to rewet my hair to apply the gel. 
5) At night i oil my scalp and apply a small( like dime size) amount of moisturizer all over and apply the plastic cap again and then my satin bonnet. In the morning i take off my bonnet and cap shake my hair( yes my hair is not stiff and i can shake it, my hair is not long btw, and i still have my defined curls) and adjust it to how i like and im off!!!! My hair still is very moisturized and has wonderful shine! i love this method. I usually wear this style for about 5 days. I could go longer but i workout and NEED to wash my hair. By wash day my curls are still poppin' like day one.


I hope this helps someone


----------



## Embyra (Oct 11, 2011)

sigh i cant wait to get a camera im missing out on the posting fun


----------



## corpFROcentric (Oct 11, 2011)

It is fall the southern humidity is at bay and I will be saying farewell to my wash n go's for awhile. I generally wear my hair straight for most of the fall/winter I find I get the most growth this way. Wash n go's are hell on my ends I can't help but get SSK's and they eat up all my progress. Nonetheless, this is my routine for my wash in go:
1. Wet hair and apply a ton of cheapie conditioner and detangle with widetooth comb and conditioner (what I use varies right now I have some Tresemme). 
2. Apply a generous amount of either Cholesterol Conditioner or Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructer. Put a plastic cap on my head. 
3. Rinse and apply some more cheapie conditioner and rinse again. 
4. Squeeze water out of hair 
5. Apply some Shea Moisture and Olive Oil and a little but of Eco Styler 

I can usually only wear my hair down for a day and after that it goes up in a poof but I use the pineapple method at night to perserve my curls. 
Here are my latest wash n go's:





[IMG]http://images15.fotki.com/v223/photos/1/1157359/5001010/IMG_20110920_162505-vi.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Embyra (Oct 12, 2011)

another alternative for locsoc is the buff.....https://www.buffwear.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/4504
it was posted on naturallycurly said its better made than the locsoc

I just got mine so when i wash this week ill test it out


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

corpFROcentric said:


> It is fall the southern humidity is at bay and I will be saying farewell to my wash n go's for awhile. I generally wear my hair straight for most of the fall/winter I find I get the most growth this way. Wash n go's are hell on my ends I can't help but get SSK's and they eat up all my progress. Nonetheless, this is my routine for my wash in go:
> 1. Wet hair and apply a ton of cheapie conditioner and detangle with widetooth comb and conditioner (what I use varies right now I have some Tresemme).
> 2. Apply a generous amount of either Cholesterol Conditioner or Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructer. Put a plastic cap on my head.
> 3. Rinse and apply some more cheapie conditioner and rinse again.
> ...


 

STUNNING hair!!!!


----------



## Embyra (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkq9__4yEiI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

notworthy


----------



## indarican (Oct 17, 2011)

all my natural sisters!!! so i tried to do a wash and go this morning but i was having some issues with my relaxed ends, of course they didnt even pretend to curl.... SOOOO i hacked one side of relaxed ends off!!!

Then i got all chicken and didnt finish, but i know i have to because i sincerely look crazy..lol... so i will finish tonight at 11 months post!!! Any who, I want to rock the wash and go's but this morning when i tried it on the side with no relaxed ends of course, it came out all wrong.

I cowashed with VO5 moisturizing conditioner, detangeled in the shower,
dried my hair a little it was still damp, applied KCNT in 4 sections, combed through with my wide tooth comb, then applied eco styler gel and combed through with the denam. The hair on top was great, curls poppin all over the place, but the hair on the inside was a frizzy mess, all the curl definition was gone just a fro under curls... what am i doing wrong. Do i need smaller sections? only use the denam? put the leave in and the gel on at the same time? 
What do you think, hopefully someone answers today since i wanna do this for tomorrow

Oh I have 3c/4a hair almost SL in most places EL in the rest... ITS SUPER SUPER THICK... i can take one quarter of my head and make a decent pony tail for a whole head... thickness wise, not length.


----------



## indarican (Oct 17, 2011)

any help???


----------



## Embyra (Oct 17, 2011)

indarican said:


> all my natural sisters!!! so i tried to do a wash and go this morning but i was having some issues with my relaxed ends, of course they didnt even pretend to curl.... SOOOO i hacked one side of relaxed ends off!!!
> 
> Then i got all chicken and didnt finish, but i know i have to because i sincerely look crazy..lol... so i will finish tonight at 11 months post!!! Any who, I want to rock the wash and go's but this morning when i tried it on the side with no relaxed ends of course, it came out all wrong.
> 
> ...




Im guessing when you say 3c/4a you mean a larger curl with a afro texture spongy puffy etc? ....thats normally what i notice people mean

If thats the case put down the denman it will puff up your hair like crazy

do all your detangling before on wet hair rake the product through using fingers again apply product on soaking wet hair the product will glide through better capturing your curls and smoothing everything out 

i never use combs and my hair is perfectly clumped without any tangles etc


----------



## Embyra (Oct 17, 2011)

wash and go from march old pics but whatevs





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Embyra (Oct 19, 2011)

sooooooooo took some new pics and will be updating till my wash day im going to just stick to 7-10 days 

A picture reference is good for other newbies to get a idea how long wash and gos can last these pics are day 3 using the buff 

My phone is YEARS old so i did my best *prays for iphone*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aviddiva77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Man my hair can't do a wash and go to save my life. But I ain't mad at those who can. Keep doing what you do sistas! And I'll just sit here watch and applaud!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 19, 2011)

aviddiva77 said:


> Man my hair can't do a wash and go to save my life. But I ain't mad at those who can. Keep doing what you do sistas! And I'll just sit here watch and applaud!



Do you have a pic up of your attempts??

HEY EVERYBODY!!!!....Okay...so guess what? I bought and tried Kinky-Curly Knot Today AND the Kinky-Curly Curling Custard (got em from Target). I must say that i REALLY like it....after months of passing it by...i decided to finally try it bc i was afraid i would be one of those who didn't like it.

Now....i don't have any pics of today's wash n go....it came out nice...but i put in a tad too much custard so i'm gonna redo it tomorrow. 

For ME:...it looks similar to if i would've done my hair with my usual EcoStyler Argan gel and some cheapie conditioner as a leave in....with Curls In A Bottle on top.....

YET!!!

It gave me more weight than Eco....like i experienced  "hang"!!!...my hair had nice movement...it worked very well for my loose curlse in the front....it was so windy outside today but it made it just that much more fabulous!!....and the BIG plus is.....i didn't have and plastcky, hard, crunchy curls!!! My hair feels so moisturized!!! This definitely a staple!!!!!

And it smells like cherry-vanilla cake with candies on it


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 19, 2011)

indarican said:


> all my natural sisters!!! so i tried to do a wash and go this morning but i was having some issues with my relaxed ends, of course they didnt even pretend to curl.... SOOOO i hacked one side of relaxed ends off!!!
> 
> Then i got all chicken and didnt finish, but i know i have to because i sincerely look crazy..lol... so i will finish tonight at 11 months post!!! Any who, I want to rock the wash and go's but this morning when i tried it on the side with no relaxed ends of course, it came out all wrong.
> 
> ...




Yes!if you find where you have puffiness throughout out your hair....its because you need to make smaller sections and rake your product through....especially if you have the smaller curls.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 20, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Do you have a pic up of your attempts??
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY!!!!....Okay...so guess what? I bought and tried Kinky-Curly Knot Today AND the Kinky-Curly Curling Custard (got em from Target). I must say that i REALLY like it....after months of passing it by...i decided to finally try it bc i was afraid i would be one of those who didn't like it.
> 
> ...



SmilingElephant I'm glad you liked KCCC. That is my WnG staple. I have been using it for almost a year and nothing else comes close.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 20, 2011)

Embyra said:


> wash and go from march old pics but whatevs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Embrya

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Oct 20, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Im guessing when you say 3c/4a you mean a larger curl with a afro texture spongy puffy etc? ....thats normally what i notice people mean
> 
> If thats the case put down the denman it will puff up your hair like crazy
> 
> ...



+1 I don't use combs or brushes unless I want the puffy fro-ish look.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Oct 20, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Now....*i don't have any pics of today's wash n go*....it came out nice...but i put in a tad too much custard so i'm gonna redo it tomorrow.


 
*SmilingElephant* *You know better, you've been here too long to come up in here without pics *


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 20, 2011)

Looka hyunh nah! *points with hand DAChsies_rule * 

Okay:....i KNEW somebody was gonna call me out! ....so here goes:










All i have in my hair today is KCNT and KCCC....and i LOVE it!!! I really do...more than my EcoStyler combo...bc it feels softer...theres hold...but its soft!

Now....i didn't have any KC Come Clean shampoo so i just used my ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo to wash my hair....then i conditioned and detangled with the Knot Today...rinsed and then put like two dime sizes worth of Knot Today throught my hair....and i appled the KCCC in sections and of course...shaky shaky!!! Lol....i also generously sprayed my hair down with water before shaking to make sure the product spread evenly....a MUST with all my wash n go'ss!

After i run out of Creamy Aloe...i'm gonna buy the Come Clean Shampoo...and i want to try the other products!! I think Kinky-Curly may be my line ya'll!! And to think...i waited all this time bc of the price.

The gel smells like strawberry cake!!


----------



## aicramphoto (Oct 20, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Im guessing when you say 3c/4a you mean a larger curl with a afro texture spongy puffy etc? ....thats normally what i notice people mean
> 
> If thats the case put down the denman it will puff up your hair like crazy
> 
> ...


I agree: your hair should curl up on it's own when you soak it in the shower if you are 3c/4a. All you need is to put some product on (without disturbing the pattern) and go!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 21, 2011)

So I found another way to do my wash and go other than using KCCC (which meshes well with tresemme naturals I'm glad to find out). Anywho I finger detangle now and use Tresemme as my styler on damp hair. I then band my hair in two low ponytails and that's been working for me. I band each night and put a scarf on to keep the frizz under control.

This grants me a different wash and go style than KCCC which sometimes gets too producty and weighed down. I still like it but this is a nice change. Sorry no pictures as my camera is M.I.A

I'm sold on finger detangling and banding now.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 21, 2011)

DAY4




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

DAY5




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

DAY6




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


DAY8





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Still going strong!


I love finger styling my hair last for days!! yaay for lazy girls


----------



## aviddiva77 (Nov 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Do you have a pic up of your attempts??



No m'am. I know cuz I once waited too long to do my hair after putting conditioner in and letting it air dry. KNOT CITY! That's why I can't do puffs as much as I love them. My ends just knot together like magnets.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 24, 2012)

Bumping 

Its gettin warmer y'all!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey SmilingElephant!

I just started experimenting with wash n gos. I got tired of doing twistouts and braidouts.  I'm now just embracing my coils now and letting my hair do what it wants to do for the most part. 

For my method, I co-wash, detangle, then apply conditioner from root to tip in sections with my fingers, let it airdry in a ponytail or bun. Once dry, I take out the ponytail holder and fluff my hair out.  Here's a couple of pics of my recent wash n go style:










There was a time when I tried EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel and it didn't turn out quite right. My hair came out flat and hard.  I'm going to try it again one of these days because the EcoStyler Gel gives a lot of shine. I just gotta figure out how to get the volume as well with it. I hope the ponytail/bun drying method will help achieve the volume like it does when I just apply conditioner alone.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Hey SmilingElephant!
> 
> I just started experimenting with wash n gos. I got tired of doing twistouts and braidouts.  I'm now just embracing my coils now and letting my hair do what it wants to do for the most part.
> 
> ...



Poohbear this is what I find with new wash n goers you have to try different products to see what works for you. what I do for my clients is I use tresemme naturals for their leave in and then I rake and shake talibah waajib curl sealer in their hair. and I make sure that I smooth out the ends of their hair. it works really good.

Oh and the ponytail thing you are messing up your curls. you need to scrunch up your curls and air dry without touching them.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 6, 2012)

Very pretty! Poohbear

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 6, 2012)

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> Poohbear this is what I find with new wash n goers you have to try different products to see what works for you. what I do for my clients is I use tresemme naturals for their leave in and then I rake and shake talibah waajib curl sealer in their hair. and I make sure that I smooth out the ends of their hair. it works really good.
> 
> Oh and the ponytail thing you are messing up your curls. you need to scrunch up your curls and air dry without touching them.



Shadiyah - thanks for the advice, but I don't have curls like a lot of ladies I see. I have very tiny tight coils/springs. If I scrunched up my coils and let it air dry without touching, my hair would look very puny and ear length. I tried it before and that's what happened and I didn't like how it looked. 

A lot of ladies who say they have 4a/b hair really have 3c/4a hair or looser curl pattern with minimal shrinkage. My hair shrinks to high heavens. It won't lay down like MahoganyCurls on YouTube.

Edited to add: I also wanted to say that my camera phone pictures does no justice for how my hair really looks. The pictures make my hair look blurry and fuzzier than it really is. 

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Embyra (Jun 6, 2012)

Took my last picture of wash and go in feb I'll add it later

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 6, 2012)

I just saw this video this morning of whoissugar's wash n go ponytail: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Veq3F-GJNro&feature=g-all-u

I'm gonna try this for my hair! Looks like a very nice polished style to wear so I don't have to worry about trying to get my mixture of textures to look more conformed.


----------



## Coilychi (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny how my hair can change appearance 



With the right balance of moisture,minimized manipulation and gel!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 6, 2012)

Your looks really pretty Poohbear!  I understand about the tighter curls needing to be stretched tho. Even though the majority of my hair is a looser curl pattern....the hair at my nape and around the sides by my ears is a tight curl pattern(4a-ish).

For those areas i gently stretch them as my hair dries. I use more leave-in in those areas also...and instead of over raking...i do more smoothing. Its the opposite for the rest of my curls....i use a bit more of my styler on my looser curls than my leave-in...and the ones in the front have to be scrunched.

EcoStyler takes experimenting tho....when i first started WnG'ing i used too much. Now i use about 4 or 5 small scoops over my entire head.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 6, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> Edited to add: I also wanted to say that my camera phone pictures does no justice for how my hair really looks. The pictures make my hair look blurry and fuzzier than it really is.
> 
> Sent via Android LHCF App



Your phone does not do it any justice and your hair looks this great? Are you just fishing for compliments here?


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 6, 2012)

I did my wash and go on damp hair today. It is even bigger than usual. I love it!


----------



## Embyra (Jun 6, 2012)

Coilychi said:


> Funny how my hair can change appearance
> View attachment 153211
> 
> 
> ...




your going in my 4a files for reference


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 11, 2012)

I was still looking for the perfect product to do wash and goes with. I had tried darcy botanicals curling jelly and kccc. They were both ok but I wasnt in love. Well I recently bought a gel called kiss my face upper management gel and I think it may be the one. It defines my curls, seperates and clumps. It dries with a little crunch but nothing too bad. It elngates my curls like no other gel and it has great ingredients. I usually hate the way gel feels but this stuff isnt sticky or anything. It also dries super fast.

This is my hair today. Day 3 hair. 














My hair is never this defined. I want to try it again to see if it was just a fluke before I put it on my holy grail list.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^ KMF UMG is fab. It is no fluke. I love it. I just found, for me, it didn't work as well on damp hair, but amazing results on wet hair.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 18, 2012)

I must revisit the wash and go. I could never get it right in the past. Lots of lovely curls in this thread.


----------



## candy626 (Aug 6, 2012)

These first two pictures are from a somewhat diffused wash n go. I never usually diffuse but didn't want to leave the house with the jerri curl look. It seemed to help a bit with elongation.











This last picture is of a wash n go that I flattened out a bit with a wave iron.


----------



## Shadiyah (Aug 6, 2012)

candy626 your hair is gorgeous..... man I am loving your wng it looks great and your length.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Aug 6, 2012)

Never knew about this thread, subbing....


----------



## candy626 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> candy626 your hair is gorgeous..... man I am loving your wng it looks great and your length.



Thanks girl!!

Yea I feel like my wash n go has more length/elongation if I diffuse it a little. If I just let it completly air dry it's actually several inches shorter.


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 7, 2012)

I am officially a wash n go girl now. My method is simple (to me).

1. Cowash hair with cheap conditioner. Rice cheap condish out. 
2. Section hair (sectioning hair is important for me, it helps to make sure the product is distributed) and apply Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, melted Shea Butter, and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel
3. Let it do what it do!

Now for day 2, 3, 4 hair? I have yet to achieve that. But i use my locsoc and for day 2 i make a pony tail. Days three and four I make a bun. And it works for me...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Aug 7, 2012)

Subbing!!  Y'all know I love WnG's....and I'm rockin em the whole summer.  

1. Put hair in 4 parts
2. Apply co-cleanser, and then shower
3. Scratch scalp, then detangle while rinsing out co-cleanser.
4. Run oil mix through hair, then apply conditioner & Curl activator
5. Shake, throw on headband, and go.

I've got it down to a science now...takes me about 30 mins all told.  At night I spray my hair, put on my Buff, and go to bed.  Next day I spray, shake, headband, and done.


----------



## candy626 (Aug 7, 2012)

viciousdreamr02 said:
			
		

> I am officially a wash n go girl now. My method is simple (to me).
> 
> 1. Cowash hair with cheap conditioner. Rice cheap condish out.
> 2. Section hair (sectioning hair is important for me, it helps to make sure the product is distributed) and apply Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, melted Shea Butter, and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel
> ...



I really like your hair color!


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 7, 2012)

candy626 said:
			
		

> I really like your hair color!



Thanks candy626. I love your curls, wish i had length like yours! The hair color started off as an at-home-boxed-dye-nightmare lol. Haha


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread is exactly why it helps to take pics of your progress. This is the pic I originally posted in this thread in April of last year: 






And this is my hair today on day 4 on a WnG:






I guess I finally realize what "hair anorexia" is b/c in my mind, my hair still looks like the first pic.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2012)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> I am officially a wash n go girl now. My method is simple (to me).
> 
> 1. Cowash hair with cheap conditioner. Rice cheap condish out.
> 2. Section hair (sectioning hair is important for me, it helps to make sure the product is distributed) and apply Tresemme Naturals Conditioner, melted Shea Butter, and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel
> ...



viciousdreamr02
pretty curls, love the shine and definition.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 14, 2012)

Sigh I can't wait to have success like you ladies


----------



## KurlyNinja (Aug 14, 2012)

For the love of WnGs!












And for good measure. A WnG pulled up into a scarf.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 14, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> For the love of WnGs!
> 
> And for good measure. A WnG pulled up into a scarf.



I love it!!!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 16, 2012)

Does diffusing help create body and bouce in a wash and go?


----------



## Embyra (Aug 16, 2012)

McQuay30 said:
			
		

> Does diffusing help create body and bouce in a wash and go?



I think for fine hair it does 

For my very thick hair i have yet to see a difference

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 16, 2012)

Embyra said:


> I think for fine hair it does
> 
> For my very thick hair i have yet to see a difference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Good i have fine strands and the hooded dryer is just toooooo long to dry hair.


----------



## candy626 (Aug 16, 2012)

McQuay30 said:


> Does diffusing help create body and bouce in a wash and go?



It definitely creates body and volume thats for sure.

Bounce...it depends. Diffusing to aggressively can make the hair feel dry and thus eliminating the bounce factor.


----------



## Bozcurls (Aug 16, 2012)

I co wash everyday. 

I use fruitis conditioner or suave tropical coconut. I risne half of it out with cold water.

From there I either use shea moisure coconut milk or aussie 3 minute miracle as leave in. Then I lightly go over my hair with curls unleashed. 

my avi is a cowash after 10 hours



			
				McQuay30 said:
			
		

> Does diffusing help create body and bouce in a wash and go?



It does. It just takes so god damn long. And it hard not to touch your hair during the process.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 21, 2012)

I read this thread from beginning to end. You all have some gorgeous, gorgeous hair!

Can you help me with my wash and go please? I'm newly natural and still trying to get this down. My biggest issues are dryness, undefined curls, and shrinkage. My hair is APL in the nape (shorter elsewhere; about 8 inches all around) and will shrink to the top of my neck once my wash and go is dry.  I also have a TON of white residue and white dots if I use ECO .

 I'm also trying the CG method, so I am avoiding silicones and leaving lots of condish in. I've tried a lot of the techniques mentioned, but my hair still shrinks up and gets dry. And I'm definitely not getting second day hair. If my hair doesn't dry, it's because it's so thick and dense that it will stay wet for HOURS and HOURS (sometimes until the next day!).

Please help! Thank you . :Rose::Rose:


----------



## bunnie82 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is my wng method...

http://youtu.be/Tv0XuK74j1M

i use kinky curly and I am in LOVEEEEEE!!! :blowkiss:


----------



## bunnie82 (Aug 21, 2012)

oh and avi pic is 2nd day hair....


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jan 16, 2013)

Triniwegian said:


> I co-wash without rinsing out the conditioner
> While in the shower I apply eco-styler gel on top of the conditioner
> Rake through my hair with my wide tooth comb
> Stick my hair quickly under the shower stream to get it soaking wet
> ...



Thank you for this! It worked great!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 17, 2013)

my wash and go method:

-*cowash and detangle in the shower with a wide tooth comb* (aussie moist 3min & infusium 23)
-*rinse thoroughly and run comb through hair one last time as I rinse* (less shrinkage)
-*add some coconut milk serum* (organix)
-*rake/smooth in activator gel with a little bit of styling gel on top* (eco & long aid usually for soft, defined hair)
-*light shake and go!*

It only takes like 3-5mins to apply the gel after my shower. I love how quick and simple wash and go's are. I WnG all year long, probably about 99% of the time.

some wash and go pics


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 23, 2013)

whiteoleander91- Your hair looks great thanks for the info.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 23, 2013)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> Sigh I can't wait to have success like you ladies



Your not the only one. My WNG don't come out as nice as these pictures I see.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> whiteoleander91- Your hair looks great thanks for the info.



Sunshinelove32 thank you!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 24, 2013)

Today's wash & go. I used Eco Styler Custard/Pudding that I made myself. It also works well on my edges, so I'll be using it on my buns. It has medium hold and my hair air dried in about 4.5 hours. Much faster than if I used plain Eco Styler.


----------



## Taina (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I love WnG's is my signature style as i suck doing everything else.

This one is from yesterday. I normally just co-wash in the shower and finger comb outside while watching TV. I apply gel to every individual section.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 24, 2013)

Ugh you guys are good. Someone in here is my hair twin too! I wonder if when my hair grows out it'll be easier? I deal with frizzy crown and roots that won't confirm. Exhibit A: 



The top of my hair maybe hard to see but it's really wavy and frizzy. I brush the rest of my hair to make the waves into curls. Doesn't work on the top tho. 

So I'm forced to do pony wash n goes. ;(


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 24, 2013)

I wash and go 99.9999% of the time. This is today's, 5th day hair (a record for me).











Sorry for the grainy, crooked pics...darned phone!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 25, 2013)

[USER=35313]suns4i6e[/USER];17774417 said:
			
		

> I wash and go 99.9999% of the time. This is today's, 5th day hair (a record for me).
> 
> Sorry for the grainy, crooked pics...darned phone!



Nice pretty LONG wash and go!  So your retention must be good with WnGs?


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 25, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Ugh you guys are good. Someone in here is my hair twin too! I wonder if when my hair grows out it'll be easier? I deal with frizzy crown and roots that won't confirm. Exhibit A:
> 
> View attachment 191065
> 
> ...


 
yuhlovevybz if you do not wng everyday then I think you need to start. you will have to train your hair and you have to put the comb and brush down if you want to wear a wng. I mean you can detangle with it but you can not style with it. you will be brushing your natural curl out. 
you will also have to find the right product for your hair. what works for everyone  else may not work for you. I start out with gel on hard to curl hair and I twirl the hair around my finger until the hair starts to show it's own definition.


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Nice pretty LONG wash and go! So your retention must be good with WnGs?


 


Thank you very much jprayze. I think my retention is pretty good with WnG's. But to be honest, I have nothing with which to compare it, since all I've ever done are WnG's. PS'ing just isn't my thing. Could I have attained my current length quicker with PS'ing? Possibly. But I've thoroughly enjoyed the ride getting here.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 25, 2013)

shadiya I've been doing wngs only for the last couple weeks. The majority of my hair conforms, just not the top of my head. I use a brush (bootleg denman) while my hair is soaking wet and with leave in or conditioner, it eliminates frizz in one step and I find it helps a lot. I could try to do the same thing with my fingers though, don't think I've attempted that yet...

 My hair hates gel...it becomes more coarse and kinks up into 99 percent shrinkage. It's weird actually. And when I use it on the straight portions of my hair, it makes it even straighter! The top of my hair is only slightly wavy and very frizzy. It's not damage, I've chopped it several times and it grows back like that so I usually sweep it to the side and clip it down when I do my bun/pony. I end up with more shrinkage when I wear it out for some reason. 

I probably need to give it more time. I plan on not straightening my hair at all this year (except for february and august for special occasions on those days) so hopefully my hair will start sorting itself out with time and getting used to wash n goes.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 25, 2013)

suns4i6e said:


> Thank you very much jprayze. I think my retention is pretty good with WnG's. But to be honest, I have nothing with which to compare it, since all I've ever done are WnG's. PS'ing just isn't my thing. Could I have attained my current length quicker with PS'ing? Possibly. But I've thoroughly enjoyed the ride getting here.



suns4i6e what is your current length?


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 25, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> shadiya I've been doing wngs only for the last couple weeks. The majority of my hair conforms, just not the top of my head. I use a brush (bootleg denman) while my hair is soaking wet and with leave in or conditioner, it eliminates frizz in one step and I find it helps a lot. I could try to do the same thing with my fingers though, don't think I've attempted that yet...
> 
> My hair hates gel...it becomes more coarse and kinks up into 99 percent shrinkage. It's weird actually. And when I use it on the straight portions of my hair, it makes it even straighter! The top of my hair is only slightly wavy and very frizzy. It's not damage, I've chopped it several times and it grows back like that so I usually sweep it to the side and clip it down when I do my bun/pony. I end up with more shrinkage when I wear it out for some reason.
> 
> I probably need to give it more time. I plan on not straightening my hair at all this year (except for february and august for special occasions on those days) so hopefully my hair will start sorting itself out with time and getting used to wash n goes.



This is what happens when you are combing and brushing your hair you can not brush your hair with product in your hair. You are only using the brush and comb to detangle after that you have to use your hands. you will get shrinkage it comes along with wng. you need to do the scrunch method so that the curls will set back in. and you do not touch your hair until it is fully dry and then you will smooth your curls out and release the crunch after it is dry. 

If you do not like the shrinkage then maybe you need to try twist outs or braid outs. and those few weeks is not enough to train your hair. it needs to get a lot of moisture from the conditioner first and you will really see a difference.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 26, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> @shadiya I've been doing wngs only for the last couple weeks. The majority of my hair conforms, just not the top of my head. I use a brush (bootleg denman) while my hair is soaking wet and with leave in or conditioner, it eliminates frizz in one step and I find it helps a lot. I could try to do the same thing with my fingers though, don't think I've attempted that yet...
> 
> My hair hates gel...it becomes more coarse and kinks up into 99 percent shrinkage. *It's weird actually. And when I use it on the straight portions of my hair, it makes it even straighter!* The top of my hair is only slightly wavy and very frizzy. It's not damage, I've chopped it several times and it grows back like that so I usually sweep it to the side and clip it down when I do my bun/pony. I end up with more shrinkage when I wear it out for some reason.
> 
> I probably need to give it more time. I plan on not straightening my hair at all this year (except for february and august for special occasions on those days) so hopefully my hair will start sorting itself out with time and getting used to wash n goes.



I have a similar issue. The curl pattern at the top of my head is looser than the rest. While gel doesn't make it straight, it stretches it out a lot and I have to scrunch it to get it to curl. I don't have to do this if I use conditioner only or flaxseed gel. Flaxseed gel is the best definer I've used. I also smooth the gel onto a section, then I hold the ends and shake it up and down in a rippling motion. That's been my best method.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jan 26, 2013)

Uhm..  How did I miss this thread?!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jan 26, 2013)

Annnywho...  I'm a wash and goer.  I try to do twist outs and blah blah, but my hair just prefers wash and goes..  I do too.  

*What is ur method?*

wash, co-wash (or dc), apply leave-in, "smush" gel on hair and diffuse until the drip stops.  Everything, minus diffusing, is done in the shower.  Applying my leave in and product is quick and easy.

*Do you whip ur hair back and forth to help the curls?*

Not anymore.  I actually haven't done that since my hair was shorter.  I haaaate getting gel in my face.  

*How the HECK are u achieving 2nd day curls? Is it hte product?*

I put in into a low ponytail and throw my scarf on.  I take the ponytail holder out, once I get my scarf on.  My curls stay uniform and elongated.  & My products actually leave my hair soft.  They have a slight hold, but nothing too spectacular.  I can get 5 day hair, if I really wanted to.

Pic 1: When I was first went natural
Pic 2: The other day.

BTW, my hair doesn't look much different from wet to dry..    I miss my shrinkage.  It seems like over night, my shrinkage disappeared.


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 27, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> suns4i6e what is your current length?



Shadiyah,  I am waist length.


----------



## daviine (Jan 27, 2013)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Uhm..  How did I miss this thread?!



Right? I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 17, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> shadiya I've been doing wngs only for the last couple weeks. The majority of my hair conforms, just not the top of my head. I use a brush (bootleg denman) while my hair is soaking wet and with leave in or conditioner, it eliminates frizz in one step and I find it helps a lot. I could try to do the same thing with my fingers though, don't think I've attempted that yet...
> 
> My hair hates gel...it becomes more coarse and kinks up into 99 percent shrinkage. It's weird actually. And when I use it on the straight portions of my hair, it makes it even straighter! The top of my hair is only slightly wavy and very frizzy. It's not damage, I've chopped it several times and it grows back like that so I usually sweep it to the side and clip it down when I do my bun/pony. I end up with more shrinkage when I wear it out for some reason.
> 
> I probably need to give it more time. I plan on not straightening my hair at all this year (except for february and august for special occasions on those days) so hopefully my hair will start sorting itself out with time and getting used to wash n goes.



What gel have you been using on your W&Gs? 

Maybe the protein or glycerin in them is drying your hair out. Eco styler does that to me.

Your hair sounds like and I think it looks like mine when I bced. The top layer is wavy, the crown is the loosest and also the coarsest. 

MahoganyCurls is close to my hair twin, I wonder if her method might work for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ljNt5gKPLw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I've learned that finger detangling gives me the best curls. I also need to do a lot of smoothing as I detangle.


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 18, 2013)

I am back to wash n gos every day because when I bun or anything else it will mess up my curls and then I have to spend time getting my hair to curl right again.

speaking of smoothing, I always smooth my hair when I am styling my hair. It helps to tame the frizz and also it gives me the best girl ever. it also makes my hair shine. 

I am still using mixed chicks it gives me the best look. I do use a leave in other than mixed chicks and I do seal with a oil. I am back to co washing everyday if not every other day. if I do second day hair I spray with a aloe vera mix to refresh. but that is as long as I can go before my hair starts to look crazy.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I used a new gel (new to me) that I found in Walmart. It is La Bella Keratin Infused Smooth & Sleek Gel. It was $1.84 for 22 oz. It's a nice consistency. Not as thick as Eco Styler, but it is still thick. Defined my curls well and my hair isn't super crunchy. I was pleasantly surprised. I will be picking up a few more bottles of this when I go back to Walmart.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 26, 2013)

Ladies I need help.  I attempted to do a.wash n go this morning. The night before I slathered Shea butter on my hair as a prepoo and washed with CV coconut milk shampoo bar. I immediately did an acv rinse and applied nacidit olive oil as a rinse out.
Then I hopped out the shower and applied my dc moisture mix and silk elements megasilk treatment overnight.
Woke up at 6..rinsed out the condish but wanted to make sure all my leave ins were applied on wet hair.  I vigorously slathered eqp olive ans mamgo, butter throughout my hair but when I put onmy glasses I see the white film that is all over my hair
 Is it the elastaqp overuse? Sigh I cannot get this technique!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 26, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Ladies I need help.  I attempted to do a.wash n go this morning. The night before I slathered Shea butter on my hair as a prepoo and washed with CV coconut milk shampoo bar. I immediately did an acv rinse and applied nacidit olive oil as a rinse out.
> Then I hopped out the shower and applied my dc moisture mix and silk elements megasilk treatment overnight.
> Woke up at 6..rinsed out the condish but wanted to make sure all my leave ins were applied on wet hair.  I vigorously slathered eqp olive ans mamgo, butter throughout my hair but when I put onmy glasses I see the white film that is all over my hair
> Is it the elastaqp overuse? Sigh I cannot get this technique!



Yeah, it sounds like you might have used too much leave-in. Maybe try to put on a little less next time?


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm back to wash goes too. Not daily, but about every 3 days. If I start doing it daily (probably summer) then I might need to find a different gel since EcoStyler gives me a limp-ish look when it's wet. 

I've been following Mahogany Curl's routine pretty much, but using Vo5 as my co-wash and Dessert Essence as my rinse-out. 

I've been getting good hair days again and realize that Eco Styler is the common denomenator. I'm still looking for a protein & glycerin free dupe.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 26, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Ladies I need help.  I attempted to do a.wash n go this morning. The night before I slathered Shea butter on my hair as a prepoo and washed with CV coconut milk shampoo bar. I immediately did an acv rinse and applied nacidit olive oil as a rinse out.
> Then I hopped out the shower and applied my dc moisture mix and silk elements megasilk treatment overnight.
> Woke up at 6..rinsed out the condish but wanted to make sure all my leave ins were applied on wet hair.  I vigorously slathered eqp olive ans mamgo, butter throughout my hair but when I put onmy glasses I see the white film that is all over my hair
> Is it the elastaqp overuse? Sigh I cannot get this technique!



myronnie Since you already DCd, you shouldn't need a lot of leave-in for moisturized hair. Maybe try applying your leave-in in sections and try using just a quarter sized amount. You may have to experiment with the amount you need, but your hair will let you know after it is dry.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 26, 2013)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Uhm.. How did I miss this thread?!


 
Right?  I think I did see it and forgot about it somehow...

I still haven't figured out how to do a presentable WnG. I think my problem is that I'm too impatient and mess with my hair too much before it completely dries (which takes forever). It looks best when I cowash and add some condish as a LI. Nothing else. I always chicken out before it completely dries and end up twisting it.

ETA: I'll try again next wash day, (Friday maybe), and post a pic.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a question ladies:

Wash n go + hooded dryer = ??????


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 26, 2013)

naturallygoldie said:


> I have a question ladies:
> 
> Wash n go + hooded dryer = ??????



Well I've used a bonnet dryer if my hair isn't dry by night time; gives me helmet head, but it's fine after I fluff it out and do a pineapple. I still like air drying the best.


----------



## Bozcurls (Mar 23, 2013)

Although I regularly use the leave in conditioner from Curls unleashed, I never use the other two jars. I've used the red one once before and thought it worked pretty well for the price but my local walgreens stopped stocking it. It was weird, they only had the leave in conditioner, and various shea moisture products. (Maybe some natural was snatching up all the stock  )  







I used all three together and the results were decent. The curl defining creme was really thick, thicker than shea moisture's curl smoothie. Although a few dollars more, I'd say it's worth the money. The scent is pleasant and it doesn't leave a crunchy or greasy feel to my hair. 

(The wavy hair toward the front of my head is heat damage, before it was nearly straight. Because I usually clip my hair with a side-way part, I can blend it.) 






I always seem to under use leave ins and such toward the back of my head. It's still pretty frizzy in this photo, but it's hidden anyway so it's no big deal.






It turned out okay. I used a diffuser fully dry. 








What I did:

Co washed with thick conditioner, rinsed a little more than half of it out and squeezed most of the water down my hair. I wrapped with a towel for five mins so my hair wouldn't drip water. It was still wet however.

I ran the leave in conditioner throughout my hair as well as a generous amount of curl defining creme. Lastly, I used a quarter sized amount of the jelly.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 24, 2013)

I should have joined this thread a long time ago. WashNGo is my go to style.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 24, 2013)

I did one this weekend. I saw a you tube video which used oils in her ecostyler gel turning it into a custard. Not only was my wash n go well defined, but my hair was soft to the touch. I used the olive oil gel and added castor, avocado, olive oil, and aloe vera juice. I did the same with the morroccan oil one later. It too, gave me great results. I now have a gel I can use and have no crunch. I put twists back in because I am on a P challenge. My hair feels soft and moisturized! Yesterday was my 6 month post BC. Everything is going very well and I am working on simplifying the rest of my product stash.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 26, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Today I used a new gel (new to me) that I found in Walmart. It is La Bella Keratin Infused Smooth & Sleek Gel. It was $1.84 for 22 oz. It's a nice consistency. Not as thick as Eco Styler, but it is still thick. Defined my curls well and my hair isn't super crunchy. I was pleasantly surprised. I will be picking up a few more bottles of this when I go back to Walmart.



BraunSugar is this gel protein base? and are you still loving it?


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 26, 2013)

Bozcurls said:


> Although I regularly use the leave in conditioner from Curls unleashed, I never use the other two jars. I've used the red one once before and thought it worked pretty well for the price but my local walgreens stopped stocking it. It was weird, they only had the leave in conditioner, and various shea moisture products. (Maybe some natural was snatching up all the stock  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bozcurls your hair looks great. love the curls. I wish my hair would hang that long. The way your curls spiral that is how my curls are when my hair dries and I love those curls. when I am applying the products I take my fingers and rub it down small sections of my hair and spring on the ends like a up and down motion and it spirals right in place. I seal in my ends before I put on the styling product which is mixed chicks and my hair is shiny and not dried out by the end of the day.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 26, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> BraunSugar is this gel protein base? and are you still loving it?



Shadiyah I spoke too soon about it. It is a protein gel, but it dried my hair out horribly.  Day 1 was fine, but day 2... my hair was like straw.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 26, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Shadiyah I spoke too soon about it. It is a protein gel, but it dried my hair out horribly.  Day 1 was fine, but day 2... my hair was like straw.



BraunSugar aaww so sorry to hear that. I thought it was protein when you said it was black. This is why I just stay with what works for me and has been for yrs. every time I try something new it works for that first day and then it is a flop.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 26, 2013)

I was in the hospital for 2 wks back in the end of feb til beg of march and couldn't wash my hair the whole time so when I came out my hair was acting very strange. It was overmoisturised I think from not being washed. When I came out I washed my hair and did a protein treatment but I wasn't able to get my hair to act right in a wash and go. It just wasnt as defined and the curls were wonky. It took about 3 wks of me washing my hair to get it back in order. I just did braidouts in the meantime. I was finally able to get a good wash and go last wed. It lasted til sat. It was so good to have my wash and go back. My mom likes my wash and go better than my braidout. I used Kiss my face upper management gel. can't believe how much more it hangs since July. I cant wait to see how it looks in another yr. This is day 2.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 30, 2013)

Today I'm wearing CJ smoothing lotion with UFD curly magic and a little castor oil on my ends. This combo has been giving me really great hair lately. I tried UFD with SM curl enhancing smoothie and my hair was really frizzy even on the first day. I think there was too much glycerin in the SM. 

I've found lately that I can do my WNG in the evening after I workout (around 6pm or so) and pineapple for bed. When I wake up in the morning my hair is pretty much dry, curls are intact, and I don't have to walk around with wet hair. Just thought some of you might like to give it a try.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 2, 2013)

Joining 

Today I did my first WnG in over a year and my first one using gel.  

-Oil blend (mostly grape seed oil)
-Camille Rose Naturals, Almond Jai Twisting Butter (said it was good for wash & gos)
-EcoStyler - Pink

My hair looks good for the most part but I was racing against the clock because the butter and gel left parts of my hair white.   I used a blow dryer to melt some of it.  Next time I will use a difusser since my roots are still wet (ick).  Though I like the shrinkage I hope it didn't create tangles.  I will scrunch with a few drops of oil tonight and throw it in a pineapple for 2nd day hair.  

Dry, shrunken hair


----------



## daviine (Apr 24, 2013)

Bumping for more pics!


----------



## ckisland (May 5, 2013)

I have been lurking in this thread since it started. It's good to finally post in it . 
New Wash n'go/ wash style n'go 

1. Rinse hair and divide hair into 4 sections
2. Going one section at a time, add conditoner, and comb to detangle
3. Rinse section, then rake and smooth in conditioner and twist section
4. Complete entire head and leave shower with 4 twists
5. One twist at a time, smooth on gel, seal with oil, and retwist
6. Once done, wrap a t-shirt around 4 twists and let dry for about 1 hour (more if I have the patience)
7. Take off t-shirt, and gently separate twists
8. Let hair dry completely (~5+ hours)
At night I split hair in 2 (the front and crown and then the rest), and do a high pineapple and a low ponytail. In the morning, I take both down and fluff for 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and sometimes longer day hair. 

Along with my new routine (before I would do everything in 2-4 clipped up, not twisted sections, rake gel through, and put it up loose in a t-shirt) I've been using Garnier Fructis Pure Clean condish as my leave-in and the gel as my styler. This is my go to line for an awesome, multi-day wash n'go, put I have to seal since glycerin's so high in the ingredients. I also just started washing my hair in 4 twists because I think my hair is finally too long to let it shrink up completely. Since the twists are so big, my natural curl pattern stays intact but my roots don't shrink up so tight .


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 5, 2013)

a conditioner only wash and go that I did a few weeks ago with Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher






some random wash and go's


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 5, 2013)

whiteoleander91 said:


> a conditioner only wash and go that I did a few weeks ago with Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher
> 
> 
> 
> some random wash and go's


Once my wash and go is this length I'll be satisfied. How long is your hair stretched? I know your hair is looser than mine but I wanted to get a round about idea of how long my hair has to be to be shoulder length curly.

This is a wash and go I did after a failed attempt at a twistout. 

day 3







Day 4


----------



## Jobwright (May 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^Pretty pretty pretty!  So, I am understanding that leaving conditioner on is the trick, right?  Does anyone have fine hair and able to pull this off?  It seems, for my dd, anything heavy causes her curls to turn into a wavy undefined mess. Any thoughts? Any you tube videos with fine 4a hair I can watch for technique?


----------



## JC-Junkie (May 5, 2013)

All these wash and go's look lovely 

I want to do some wash and goes but every time I try it looks awful. I don't have any pictures because I didn't think to take any. 

What I would do is wash with conditioner, apply leave in (I don't remember what leave I used when I attempted a wash and go because I use different leave ins now ) and then apply gel, Eco Styler. I've tried most of them but when I attempted wash and go's I used either the Olive Oil one, the clear one, and the pink on on different occasions. Oh and I think I tried Fantasia IC as well. And the pink Africa Pride I think it's called too.

I used to be able to just wash my hair with conditioner and then apply leave in and go, when it was summer, because my hair was shorter then, but since its gotten longer its been really hard to achieve a lovely wash and go 

My problem is it takes super long to dry, and I'd like to wear wash and goes even in winter, but not walk outside with wet hair because I get brain freeze . I did try a diffuser but it shrunk my hair soo much, and I love shrinkage but I would like some elongation also. I also think I used a bit too much leave in as I got the white stuff to the point where it left white bits on my hands, I think that's when the product clumps together to form little solid-like bits.

Its annoying because I want to wear my hair out a little more often, I wear a bun 100% and would like to wear it out a bit more  and also I know that if I got my wash and go down, from there I could do other styles too you see.
And I feel kinda useless when it comes to my natural hair because I've been natural for almost 3 years and still cannot do a wash and go, a decent twistout or braidout. Feeling a little helpless.

So it would be great if you guys could help me with how I could stretch my hair without disturbing the curl pattern, as I've tried banding and that changed the pattern, also tried to lightly twist and it also change the curl pattern.
And also do you think I should give the diffuser a go again ? I think I'll have to buy another one because I don't actually know where my current one is, I chucked it somewhere after it didn't work out the last time 

TIA and HHG !!


----------



## ckisland (May 5, 2013)

JC-Junkie , I've been doing wash n'gos the majority of the time I've been natural (5.5 years), and I have used a diffuser twice . I just don't think they were meant for hair that shrinks up as much as mine . And I completely understand about trying to stretch your wash n'go only to have your curls/coils all messed up. The entire crown and front of my hair get overly stretched really easily. 

The first thing I would suggest is use less gel. When I used EcoStyler my hair usually took a day and a half to dry (which sucks!), but I found that I tend to be heavy handed for no reason. You can also try wrapping your hair up in a t-shirt (or 2) for 20-30+ min, and together those should hopefully cut down on your drying time. I found that if my hair is just damp when I take it out of the t-shirt, my hair doesn't shrink as much. But I stretch my hair by 1) dividing my hair down the middle and putting each side into a loose bun with the ends sticking out or 2) pineappling my hair until it's almost dry. Also, doing everything in the 4 twists I mentioned in my post seem to help my hair have movement and not be tight when it dries. 

HTH


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 5, 2013)

BronxJazzy said:


> Once my wash and go is this length I'll be satisfied. How long is your hair stretched? I know your hair is looser than mine but I wanted to get a round about idea of how long my hair has to be to be shoulder length curly.


 
BronxJazzy

That pic was taken a few days after my hair cut from BSB/grazing BSL to just shy of APL. So around APL my hair is at shoulder length for a wash and go :3 at BSB my hair at my nape would hang a bit past my shoulders. HTH! Pretty pics


----------



## JC-Junkie (May 5, 2013)

ckisland said:


> JC-Junkie , I've been doing wash n'gos the majority of the time I've been natural (5.5 years), and I have used a diffuser twice . I just don't think they were meant for hair that shrinks up as much as mine . And I completely understand about trying to stretch your wash n'go only to have your curls/coils all messed up. The entire crown and front of my hair get overly stretched really easily.
> 
> The first thing I would suggest is use less gel. When I used EcoStyler my hair usually took a day and a half to dry (which sucks!), but I found that I tend to be heavy handed for no reason. You can also try wrapping your hair up in a t-shirt (or 2) for 20-30+ min, and together those should hopefully cut down on your drying time. I found that if my hair is just damp when I take it out of the t-shirt, my hair doesn't shrink as much. But I stretch my hair by 1) dividing my hair down the middle and putting each side into a loose bun with the ends sticking out or 2) pineappling my hair until it's almost dry. Also, doing everything in the 4 twists I mentioned in my post seem to help my hair have movement and not be tight when it dries.
> 
> HTH



That's the same with me too, my front has such a looser texture than the rest of my hair so it stretched a lot too.
I definitely agree with you on using less gel, I believe I'm heavy handed also, and takes forever and a day to dry also ! Do you wrap your hair after you have washed you hair in the twists before you apply your styling products or do you apply your products first and then wrap in a shirt ? I think next time I try a wash and go I'll attempt a pineapple, because when I've tried it my hair has shrunk so much that it doesn't come out at the top, but just stays covered in the wrap if that makes sense 

EDA: I just read your routine up thread  do you lose some product when you wrap your hair in a shirt after you apply your products in ?

TIA !


----------



## McQuay30 (May 6, 2013)

How do u pineapple ur hair and not get smashed curls? Or matted curls?


----------



## McQuay30 (May 6, 2013)

Bumping for more responses....


----------



## manter26 (May 6, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> How do u pineapple ur hair and not get smashed curls? Or matted curls?



I don't do wng very often, but I'll answer. When I do wear them, I use a product with a strong hold- gel. In the morning I take my hair down and put it in a low bun while I get ready and that coaxes the hair back to a more natural position. I also wasn't able to pineapple at night and look decent the next morning until my hair got longer- SL/CBL shrunken (APL/BSL if stretched). HTH


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (May 8, 2013)

Ladies,

My hair is mostly 3b/c but the crown of my head is 4a (maybe a bit of 4b too). There’s a huge noticeably awkward distinction. Anyhoo, this section of my hair gets EXTREMELY matted when I attempt WNGs. I’ve only started them recently (like 2 weeks ago) but so far the rest of the hair has been coming out nice just not this section. I use two methods for my WNGs, please let me know what product(s) or technique(s) I need to add/remove to improve this section of my hair.

Technique #1 (true WNG)
1.)	Co-wash and detangling in shower
2.)	Pat hair with towel and let air dry for a few minutes while doing my makeup
3.)	Put hair into sections (about 4-6). Make sure crown/trouble area has 1-2 sections.
4.)	Apply creamy moisturizer that has pretty good slip. Detangle further while applying moisturizer. (HH SCM, HH PLBM, HH CMC, or HQS GM)
5.)	Apply light gel (KCCC or AVG)
6.)	Apply light oil so gel dries soft (sweet almond or jojoba)
7.)	Go. I don’t shake hair or anything to make curls pop or for it to dry faster because that would cause tangles.

Technique #2 (braid/twist out fail)
1.)	Steps 1-4 above.
2.)	Put hair in twist/braids and cross wrap them across my head.
3.)	Apply baggy and bonnet. Sleep.
4.)	Wake up. Take down hair hoping to have a great twist/braid out but seeing that my hair is still very wet, do a WNG instead.
5.)	Hair is already pretty detangled but LIGHTLY finger comb if needed.
6.)	Put LIGHT moisturizer in my hair IF NEEDED.
7.)	Repeat steps 5-7 above


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 8, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My hair is mostly 3b/c but the crown of my head is 4a (maybe a bit of 4b too). There’s a huge noticeably awkward distinction. Anyhoo, this section of my hair gets EXTREMELY matted when I attempt WNGs. I’ve only started them recently (like 2 weeks ago) but so far the rest of the hair has been coming out nice just not this section. I use two methods for my WNGs, please let me know what product(s) or technique(s) I need to add/remove to improve this section of my hair.
> 
> ...



Maybe apply a little bit more product (gel especially, or perhaps more moisturizer) to that section? I have type 4 hair at the front and I have to use more gel in those sections to keep them from tangling. Plus, it helps make my hair blend a bit better (I have so many different textures). Sorry if there's typos I'm on my phone


----------



## McQuay30 (May 8, 2013)

So the shaking means tangles?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 14, 2013)

So I tried something new today. AFter washing my hair I applied my leave in and sealed. Then I smoothed in kiss my face upper management gel. Last I applied tressemme naturals moisturising formula using the rake and smooth method. 

It's still a little damp in the middle but this is my best wash and go to date. My hair is fluffy and defined. Elongated but seperated into these cute individual curls. Every single curl on my head is popping. I dont know what made me think to do this but I'm glad i did. My hair is super soft too. 

Now lets see if it lasts.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 15, 2013)

Heres day 1 and day 2 of the gel and conditioner wash and go.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 21, 2013)

subbing. 


still trying to get the perfect wng with the right products while growing my hair.
i picked up 
la bella gel(in the hispanic section in walgreens surprisingly)
long aid curl activator gel
as i am leave in


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 21, 2013)

shockolate good luck!


----------



## BraunSugar (May 21, 2013)

Flaxseed gel wash & go from March. If I weren't so lazy, I'd use flaxseed gel exclusively but I'm using Proclaim Curl Activator gel when I wash & go.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 22, 2013)

very pretty! BraunSugar 

my wash and go after playing around in it all day


----------



## Shadiyah (May 26, 2013)

so I did a dc overnight and I wng with mixed chicks. I am waiting on my hair to dry as we speak. I love seeing my curls again. and what I found out with all the oils I use olive oil does not mess up my curls if I use just a little and it helps with brittle hair as well. That problem I was having with my edges from the sulfur is gone just a little olive oil and it took care of it


----------



## sexypebbly (May 30, 2013)

Anyone do wash and go's but the front part is a very loose curl/texture from the rest of your head? How do you get that loose texture to match the rest of your head of curls?


----------



## Ms. Martina (May 30, 2013)

^^ mine is like that. The front is a loose wave, and the rest is made up of tighter spiral curls. I just accept it. I use less product on the front bc it gets weighed down easier though...


----------



## Poohbear (May 31, 2013)

I have decided to revisit the wash n go style, and I've gotten the hang of it finally after all these years of being natural. I am now using Long Aid Activator Gel with EcoStyler Gel. See pics below:


----------



## *Frisky* (May 31, 2013)

Is there anyone that doesn't use gel for their wash and go's that get decent definition with other products? I think I would go through gel withdrawl hahahaha


----------



## Kilacurlz (Jun 2, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Is there anyone that doesn't use gel for their wash and go's that get decent definition with other products? I think I would go through gel withdrawl hahahaha



*Frisky* I typically don't use gel. My hair clumps up with or without gel. Sometimes I use it just because I have it but most of the time I just use tresseme naturals, no gel or oils.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 2, 2013)

I want to get back to Wash N Go this summer.


----------



## Rain20 (Jun 2, 2013)

Poohbear ur hair looks nice. What technique did u use? How did u mix the products?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 2, 2013)

Poohbear, your results are gorgeous! I am trying to tweak my products. What is your wash n go mix?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 7, 2013)

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Ladies,
> 
> My hair is mostly 3b/c but the crown of my head is 4a (maybe a bit of 4b too). There’s a huge noticeably awkward distinction. Anyhoo, this section of my hair gets EXTREMELY matted when I attempt WNGs. I’ve only started them recently (like 2 weeks ago) but so far the rest of the hair has been coming out nice just not this section. I use two methods for my WNGs, please let me know what product(s) or technique(s) I need to add/remove to improve this section of my hair.
> 
> ...




bhndbrwneyes

Here's a couple of things you're doing that will cause frizz matting in your prep 
When you wash rinse your hair is soaking wet you should not pat your hair with a towel then leave it without any product to air dry 

If you want to air dry without product your hair should stay soaking wet and untouched or you could try wrapping it keeping hair and ends down with a soft cotton t shirt. Just remember more manipulation more frizz. Then while its damp apply products without combing or detangling brushing again use your hands you should detangle manipulate while in the shower or while your hair is soaking wet.  

For your braid twist  out same thing as above use a cotton tee the. You can work on damp hair but when your done braiding use some flexi rod or perm rods on the ends when you first let the hair dry to weigh your hair down then when you sleep secure the braids with a scrunchie or ouchless band until you hair is longer and can hang on its own and cover with a bonnet don't use a baggy because your hair will never set. 

When your doing a braid twist out its like setting you hair on rollers your hair has to dry into the shape you've put it in because its not your hairs natural pattern. Hope that made sense. 

If you want to Baggie do it with the free form wash n go you an prep your hair with products and in he morning shake and go and let it air dry 
Sophisticated mamma on YT has a good demo vid on this technique.
Also try using oil to seal with your leave in or use oil as your leave in the. Use the tee for 10 min to get the wetness off and on damp hair  use the gel so oil before gel or try diff combos until you find what works for you 
HTH


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 7, 2013)

*Frisky* said:


> Is there anyone that doesn't use gel for their wash and go's that get decent definition with other products? I think I would go through gel withdrawl hahahaha



*Frisky* I never use gel. I don't like using gel on my hair. I think I don't like the way it feels on my hair. well I have just started using Curls Cream Brule. I love this product because I was looking for a product that didn't have protein in it but just a moisturizer and someone mentioned this and so I went and got it because I was all out of whipped cream from Hairveda. I have to tell you and I am a MIxed chicks girl all the way that is my go to product. this is a moisturizing and also it define my curls and second day hair. all I have to do is put it on, this is the very first time that I have found a moisturizer that does not make my hair straight after days of using it. so now my curls look much fuller and moisturize. 

I still use the mixed chicks with it like on top of the curls creme brule and my hair looks great.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 14, 2013)

Marking my spot  I NEVER thought wash n go's were for my super fine super kinky hair. But go figure either they do work or I've reached that place of acceptance in my hair journey where all I wanna do is FRO & FLOW! 

My efforts get better each time and i'm still evaluating if I need gel or not. I kinda like both results with or without. DH is side eyeing the fro but can't keep his hands out of it. He'll get used to it cause I don't think i'm doing anything else for the summer!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 14, 2013)

With curl activator gel, I don't even need to use oil to seal my hair because it stays moisturized. Looks like this is what I'll be sticking with to wear WnGs exclusively. After the end of this month, I'm completely over protective styling. I find it boring.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 15, 2013)

I have found the holy grail gel. Wetline extreme gel. The clear one in addition with activator gel. My hair was moisturized and it was so shiny. I got a lot of compliments. It was the first time I felt like my wash n go was an all day success. I am back in this challenge.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 17, 2013)

This was my wash n go from last week. Freshly washed with Wen GP and then use marshmallow LI by HH and styled with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie. Still damp and forgot to take an after pic when it dried. I definitely want to try the long aid activator you ladies speak of just for more moisture. I don't really like the smoothie bc it leaves my hair feeling coated but I have 2 jars of it so I have to use it up. I wonder if I apply to soaking wet hair instead of damp will it make a difference? 




HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 17, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I have found the holy grail gel. Wetline extreme gel. The clear one in addition with activator gel. My hair was moisturized and it was so shiny. I got a lot of compliments. It was the first time I felt like my wash n go was an all day success. I am back in this challenge.



Yes Yes Yes!!! Xtreme is my holy grail too. I have tried alot of gels but nothing can give me the same results and multiple day hair.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 22, 2013)

So it's the weekend and i'm back to my wash n go fro! I have to take DD to dance class and my hair is still a little white with conditioner...*sigh* curious does anyone put gel ontop of their conditioner only wash n go's? In my mind a clear gel will take away the white faster...


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 26, 2013)

i think my wash n go looks good today. im getting better. the front looks like sht


----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2013)

Sistawithrealhair part 1 wash n go oil and conditioner -no gel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YjwKJ_2N-M

part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oejmy9L8CY

 her hair


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 8, 2013)

trying to stay cool in this crazy heat!

some recent wash & go's


----------



## jprayze (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been loving Wash n gos lately...any way, shape or form!  Cowash with V05 passion fruit and use miss Jessie's pillow soft curls. I'm washing on the weekend with a mid week Cowash.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 17, 2013)

Wash n go tips very helpful

http://youtu.be/s_dmwXkKiAE

http://youtu.be/9OzLcmD5ZZg


----------



## ckisland (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Wash n go tips very helpful
> 
> http://youtu.be/s_dmwXkKiAE
> 
> http://youtu.be/9OzLcmD5ZZg



He has one of the worst ways of describing kinky-curly hair . You can't say that people essentially have the misconception that kinkier/curlier hair is difficult while using negative words to describe it. I have never heard someone say that a person has a severe curl pattern. WTH  !!


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 24, 2013)

Any fall/winter wash and go tips? I'm a lazy natural and adore my wash and go, but this will be my first winter natural and I hate cold weather as it is, not to mention the idea of going out on the cold with a wet head. any suggestions? I'm afraid if I do them in the evening and go to bed with damp hair it will be a matted mess when I wake up. The last couple of weeks I've been banding to stretch and styling from there, but I'm already over that lol.


----------



## Napp (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been wash n going but i dry my hair with a  blowdryer and that has been working for me so far. Its not that cold right now though. I switch up the looks with puffs and buns.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried beautiful textures curl defining pudding?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2013)

^^^no I have not.

Today's wash n go I guess lol. 





HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 7, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Has anyone tried beautiful textures curl defining pudding?



Yes. It made my hair greasy and frizzy.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 13, 2013)

November has been all wash n'gos so far, and I don't remember the last time I've been this happy with my hair .  I just redid my hair, and I enjoyed it so much. When I rinsed, I didn't need any condish because my hair felt stupid soft . After adding my leave-in in the shower, I added my beloved EBW curl defining creme and that was the quickest styler application I've ever done ever. Took me 4 mins to apply it thoroughly to all of my hair. Seriously, I timed it .

As someone who's only had success once with a curl creme, I highly highly recommend EdenBody Works Coconut Shea Curl Defining Creme. This right here is a holy grail product for me .

Anyone interested in a wash n'go challenge for winter? This is working for me but I'm one to jump off and try something else just because I'm dumb .


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> November has been all wash n'gos so far, and I don't remember the last time I've been this happy with my hair .  I just redid my hair, and I enjoyed it so much. When I rinsed, I didn't need any condish because my hair felt stupid soft . After adding my leave-in in the shower, I added my beloved EBW curl defining creme and that was the quickest styler application I've ever done ever. Took me 4 mins to apply it thoroughly to all of my hair. Seriously, I timed it .
> 
> As someone who's only had success once with a curl creme, I highly highly recommend EdenBody Works Coconut Shea Curl Defining Creme. This right here is a holy grail product for me .
> 
> Anyone interested in a wash n'go challenge for winter? This is working for me but I'm one to jump off and try something else just because I'm dumb .



ckisland how long do you wear your wash and before redoing it? I have that curl cream but it seemed to just make my hair fluffy and fuzzy with not enough definition...I get better results with eco styler. But, you did just give me the idea to layer it with eco for more moisture and softness. 

Wash and gos are my go to style year around. I've retained length well (may have to wear it up more when it gets shoulder length in it's shrunken state though). I love that it's easy, quick, the results are predictable, it lasts several days, and all I have to do is pineapple for maintenance. Plus, I always get compliments when I wear it like that. What more could you want out of a style? I'm a lazy natural so rebraiding/twisting every night is not gonna happen lol. I try other styles for fun or out of boredom but always go right back to wash and gos.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> November has been all wash n'gos so far, and I don't remember the last time I've been this happy with my hair .  I just redid my hair, and I enjoyed it so much. When I rinsed, I didn't need any condish because my hair felt stupid soft . After adding my leave-in in the shower, I added my beloved EBW curl defining creme and that was the quickest styler application I've ever done ever. Took me 4 mins to apply it thoroughly to all of my hair. Seriously, I timed it .
> 
> As someone who's only had success once with a curl creme, I highly highly recommend EdenBody Works Coconut Shea Curl Defining Creme. This right here is a holy grail product for me .
> 
> Anyone interested in a wash n'go challenge for winter? This is working for me but I'm one to jump off and try something else just because I'm dumb .



I am all for a challenge. I wash n go most of the time. My twist outs are still a hot mess.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm up for a challenge too


----------



## Napp (Nov 14, 2013)

i would try wash n goes for the winter but buns are so much more convenient


----------



## ckisland (Nov 14, 2013)

Leslie_C said:


> ckisland how long do you wear your wash and before redoing it? I have that curl cream but it seemed to just make my hair fluffy and fuzzy with not enough definition...I get better results with eco styler. But, you did just give me the idea to layer it with eco for more moisture and softness.
> 
> Wash and gos are my go to style year around. I've retained length well (may have to wear it up more when it gets shoulder length in it's shrunken state though). *I love that it's easy, quick, the results are predictable, it lasts several days, and all I have to do is pineapple for maintenance. Plus, I always get compliments when I wear it like that. What more could you want out of a style? I'm a lazy natural so rebraiding/twisting every night is not gonna happen lol. I try other styles for fun or out of boredom but always go right back to wash and gos.*



I wear a wash n'go for 3-4 days before redoing it because I've realized that my hair needs to be wet twice a week, not because my wash n'go only lasts that long. I'm shocked that I got good definition and frizz control with it, because curl cremes never work at all for me. I've come to realize that I absolutely hate the feeling of gel in my hair. Especially the amount of gel I have to use to get 4+ day hair . Application also takes too long for my tastes and it takes like 2 days to dry. I think layering it under EcoStyler could work to give definition and a medium hold .

@ the bold. Girl, we are here >< !! I could have written that myself word for word. I have been natural 6 years today , and no style gets me the way a wash n'go does. My problem has been going to other styles which caused breakage, not using enough product, and not wetting my hair enough during the week. If I had stuck to my wash n'gos and adapted to my increased length, I truly believe that I would have made to WL a couple of years ago. I've also noticed during this recent go with wash n'gos that I don't find myself picking up scissors to cut out knots everytime I wash . Right now I've got no hair complaints!


----------



## ckisland (Nov 14, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> I am all for a challenge. I wash n go most of the time. My twist outs are still a hot mess.





Leslie_C said:


> I'm up for a challenge too



Part of me's like YAY! and the other part is like wait!! Did I just offer to run a challenge?!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Part of me's like YAY! and the other part is like wait!! Did I just offer to run a challenge?!



ckisland bahahaha! Lol, no pressure chica!

PS today was wash day and I used the Eden curl creme under my eco styler and it did give me a much softer, more moisturized hold. Its got slightly less definition and is fluffier, but its worth is for the increased moisture and touchable hair. My boo thang is always touching my hair and I hate it when it's kind of crunchy  day one wash and go hair. I know what you mean about not liking gel...I love the look but not the feel...but haven't found anything else that works. I think you are onto something with the wetting twice a week thing. I always did that in the summer but thought for the winter cutting back on manipulation was in order.  It's only been a few weeks that I've cut down to once a week, but I think for moisture twice a week may be better. This is my first fall/winter natural so it's all trial and error.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 14, 2013)

^ I'm glad it worked for you!!!!  . I love not having crunchy hair because I would actually go wash my hair because I didn't like the feel . 
I have been stretching my washes to every 7-10 days, and that ish just doesn't work for me. Even when I was bunning braidouts, my results were totally different when I washed twice a week vs. avoiding it. I'm also not going to actually detangle more than once every 7-10 days. 

Should we do this thing?? Winter wash n'go challenge ??


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> ^ I'm glad it worked for you!!!!  . I love not having crunchy hair because I would actually go wash my hair because I didn't like the feel .
> I have been stretching my washes to every 7-10 days, and that ish just doesn't work for me. Even when I was bunning braidouts, my results were totally different when I washed twice a week vs. avoiding it. I'm also not going to actually detangle more than once every 7-10 days.
> 
> Should we do this thing?? Winter wash n'go challenge ??



I used Eco Styler (argan) for the first time this weekend and I love my hair. I hadn't used gel since January except for sculpted styles. I love it thus far. I was able to scrunch out the crunch with no problems. I dunk my head under the shower spray everyday to refresh my curls. My hair loves water too.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 15, 2013)

I love my WNGs, but it's cold here now and I don't have a diffuser. I've been wearing twistouts. I need to get a darn diffuser.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I love my WNGs, but it's cold here now and I don't have a diffuser. I've been wearing twistouts. I need to get a darn diffuser.



Diffusing helps a lot. My hair dries in a fraction of the time and has more volume.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 15, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> Diffusing helps a lot. My hair dries in a fraction of the time and has more volume.



I finally bought a blowdryer for the first time since going natural a few months ago. I tried diffusing once and it was an absolute fail but, I used it like I'd seen type 3s do it :/ All that squishing up to my scalp only resulted in matted, lumpy hair. I took the time to think about what I was doing and figured out how to reduce some of the shrinkage and get extra volume. I'm still weary about heat, so I only use it every once in awhile. I'd have to use it every week if I was using gel though since it takes way too long to dry.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 15, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I finally bought a blowdryer for the first time since going natural a few months ago. I tried diffusing once and it was an absolute fail but, I used it like I'd seen type 3s do it :/ All that squishing up to my scalp only resulted in matted, lumpy hair. I took the time to think about what I was doing and figured out how to reduce some of the shrinkage and get extra volume. I'm still weary about heat, so I only use it every once in awhile. I'd have to use it every week if I was using gel though since it takes way too long to dry.



I alternate between cool and warm air. I also don't scrunch because most of my hair is already very coily no need to make it shrink any more.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 15, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> I alternate between cool and warm air. I also don't scrunch because *most of my hair is already very coily no need to make it shrink any more.*



Exactly!!  I use warm and high, and I put the diffuser on a section of hair using my other hand to flatten and pull it down . 

This is today's hair: second day wash n'go. I applied product after simply rinsing, no conditioning. It would have been more defined if I had, but i was being lazy .


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a Pibbs hooded dryer and I can seriously sit under it for like ten minutes on lukewarm and it is mostly dry. New pleasant surprise!

ckisland can I just say I love you for suggesting the Eden bodyworks curl creme? Today was day two hair and it was so soft and big and fluffy and still has definition. The moisture level is great...I've been depriving my hair! I think leave in + curl creme + gel is a winning combo!


----------



## ckisland (Nov 15, 2013)

Leslie_C , you are sooo welcome!! Your hair looks great !!! I love being able to help another wash n'go sister out


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 15, 2013)

You hair is phenomenal!! Is the ecostyler what you use to slick your hair upwards in you pictures?
edit: my adoration is directed Joigirl


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 15, 2013)

girlonfire said:


> You hair is phenomenal!! Is the ecostyler what you use to slick your hair upwards in you pictures?
> edit: my adoration is directed Joigirl



Thank you! I used the Eco Styler with Argan oil. Although it has a hold of "10" it it not as crunchy as the crystal or oil olive versions in my opinion.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 17, 2013)

This is first day hair using Eco styler with argan oil.  It is a little crunchy, but will soften up once I scrunch it. It is still a little wet in the crown, which is the thickest part of my hair. I usually dampen my hair to refresh, so the curls tighten during subsequent days. I like my hair better on days 3 and 4 when using this gel.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> This is first day hair using Eco styler with argan oil.  It is a little crunchy, but will soften up once I scrunch it. It is still a little wet in the crown, which is the thickest part of my hair. I usually dampen my hair to refresh, so the curls tighten during subsequent days. I like my hair better on days 3 and 4 when using this gel.



This is a gorgeous WnG!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 17, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is a gorgeous WnG!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you very much!


----------



## Napp (Nov 17, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> This is first day hair using Eco styler with argan oil.  It is a little crunchy, but will soften up once I scrunch it. It is still a little wet in the crown, which is the thickest part of my hair. I usually dampen my hair to refresh, so the curls tighten during subsequent days. I like my hair better on days 3 and 4 when using this gel.



Wow your wash n go almost makes me want to go back to using gel! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Napp said:


> Wow your wash n go almost makes me want to go back to using gel! Your hair looks great!



Thanks, I hadn't used gel in a long time either but have been experimenting more. I like how long my WNG lasts, and will see if it starts to dry out my hair. I plan to alternate with cream based stylers.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 18, 2013)

Napp said:


> Wow your wash n go almost makes me want to go back to using gel! Your hair looks great!



I totally agree .


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 18, 2013)

I took a break from wng's because it is ending the yr and I wanted to get as much retention as possible with trying to make it to wl. I will be back strong during the spring if I can hold out that long lol. I have my hair in 2 strand twist right now.


----------



## swalker31 (Nov 22, 2013)

I need you'll help; I have breakage in the back of my head and I've only rocked WNG for the last 4 months. My regime is wash once a week (I sometimes add a co-wash every now and again. I apply my leave in (knot today), curls unleashed mousse, ecostyler olive gel. I refresh it every morning with 1/2 Hawaiian Silky moisturizing mist and water, I also add a little more gel. Any ideas of what's wrong


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 23, 2013)

swalker31 said:


> I need you'll help; I have breakage in the back of my head and I've only rocked WNG for the last 4 months. My regime is wash once a week (I sometimes add a co-wash every now and again. I apply my leave in (knot today), curls unleashed mousse, ecostyler olive gel. I refresh it every morning with 1/2 Hawaiian Silky moisturizing mist and water, I also add a little more gel. Any ideas of what's wrong



How are you detangling your hair? How do you preserve your hair overnight? Do you use heat? Protein?


----------



## swalker31 (Nov 23, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> How are you detangling your hair? How do you preserve your hair overnight? Do you use heat? Protein?



I detangle with my co-wash mainly vo5 moisture milks, once a week and at night I sleep in a satin bonnet on a satin pillow case


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 23, 2013)

swalker31 said:


> I detangle with my co-wash mainly vo5 moisture milks, once a week and at night I sleep in a satin bonnet on a satin pillow case



Could the breakage be coming from the elastic in the bonnet (if it has one)? What tool do you use to detangle?


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 23, 2013)

swalker31 said:


> I need you'll help; I have breakage in the back of my head and I've only rocked WNG for the last 4 months. My regime is wash once a week (I sometimes add a co-wash every now and again. I apply my leave in (knot today), curls unleashed mousse, ecostyler olive gel. I refresh it every morning with 1/2 Hawaiian Silky moisturizing mist and water, I also add a little more gel. Any ideas of what's wrong



swalker31 do you lose much hair on wash day? Do you detangle before out after you wash? Also since you use a lot of gel (adding more daily), maybe you need to mix done oil in your gel container or layer some somewhere during the process before the gel. My hair is hard and feels dry if I don't use any oil.

My routine is similar, except I don't add gel daily and only pineapple and sleep on a satin pillowcase. I do leave in, sealed with coconut oil, then gel. Lately I've been adding a moisturizing curl cream under the gel too for extra moisture. Then I refresh with a light mist of water and steam from the shower and add coconut oil daily for shine and moisture. I add a little gel around the edges where they tend to get stretched too much, but always water and coconut oil underneath.

The only thing I can think of is either the Detangling process or dryness causing breakage.


----------



## swalker31 (Nov 23, 2013)

Leslie_C said:


> swalker31 do you lose much hair on wash day? Do you detangle before out after you wash? Also since you use a lot of gel (adding more daily), maybe you need to mix done oil in your gel container or layer some somewhere during the process before the gel. My hair is hard and feels dry if I don't use any oil.  My routine is similar, except I don't add gel daily and only pineapple and sleep on a satin pillowcase. I do leave in, sealed with coconut oil, then gel. Lately I've been adding a moisturizing curl cream under the gel too for extra moisture. Then I refresh with a light mist of water and steam from the shower and add coconut oil daily for shine and moisture. I add a little gel around the edges where they tend to get stretched too much, but always water and coconut oil underneath.  The only thing I can think of is either the Detangling process or dryness causing breakage.



Thank very much so that's what I'm missing and doing wrong. I wasn't using any oil at all. And on my wash days, I would shampoo first then detangle with a cheapie conditioner and follow that with a deep conditioner. No sometimes when I detangle I would add oil to the cheapie conditioner. 

Thank You!! Ms. Leslie_C I see the error of my ways


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 23, 2013)

swalker31 said:


> Thank very much so that's what I'm missing and doing wrong. I wasn't using any oil at all. And on my wash days, I would shampoo first then detangle with a cheapie conditioner and follow that with a deep conditioner. No sometimes when I detangle I would add oil to the cheapie conditioner.  Thank You!! Ms. Leslie_C I see the error of my ways



If you haven't already, consider adding a monthly protein DC into your regimen. It will strengthen your hair.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 24, 2013)

swalker31 said:


> Thank very much so that's what I'm missing and doing wrong. I wasn't using any oil at all. And on my wash days, I would shampoo first then detangle with a cheapie conditioner and follow that with a deep conditioner. No sometimes when I detangle I would add oil to the cheapie conditioner.
> 
> Thank You!! Ms. Leslie_C I see the error of my ways



swalker31 you're welcome! Let me know of that makes a difference for you!


----------



## mochamommie (Nov 24, 2013)

I had my most successful wng ever...by chance I came across a yt video of shida naturals on how she does hers....we have the same hair type...but she uses a crazy amount of gel but she is right once it dries my hair was like money..I used eco like her but I am going to try it again with flaxseed gel...the mistake I was making was not doing my hair in sections and not using enough product


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2013)

mochamommie said:


> I had my most successful wng ever...by chance I came across a yt video of shida naturals on how she does hers....we have the same hair type...but she uses a crazy amount of gel but she is right once it dries my hair was like money..I used eco like her but I am going to try it again with flaxseed gel...the mistake I was making was not doing my hair in sections and not using enough product




Yup The key to wash and go is using enough hair gel for your hair texture

Too many people try and fake the funk by not using enough claiming they only use a teaspoon of gel and then say wash and goes aren't for them or their hair is matted and tangled 

Find a gel or gel cream that is suitable for your hair texture where you can apply a adequate amount for your hair texture to get even coverage 

I have done only wash and goes since I went natural 4 years ago and my longest layer is waist length the other sections are past mid back


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Embyra said:


> Yup The key to wash and go is using enough hair gel for your hair texture
> 
> Too many people try and fake the funk by not using enough claiming they only use a teaspoon of gel and then say wash and goes aren't for them or their hair is matted and tangled
> 
> ...



Do you washNgo everyday?  Or what's your routine including when you go to bed at night?  TIA!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2013)

Embyra said:


> Yup The key to wash and go is using enough hair gel for your hair texture
> 
> Too many people try and fake the funk by not using enough claiming they only use a teaspoon of gel and then say wash and goes aren't for them or their hair is matted and tangled
> 
> ...



 I have done wash & gos with conditioner only or with little product. While they come out fine, I already know that I cannot wear them more than a few days at most. I have to have enough gel on my roots and ends to prevent tangling and matting. I also make sure I have enough sections to distribute product evenly. That way I can keep a wash & go for a week without any worry.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Do you washNgo everyday?  Or what's your routine including when you go to bed at night?  TIA!  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



No I don't wash and go every day never have done 

I wash once and week I co wash only I don't use shampoo or anything that lathers regardless of it being sulphate free

I only do my hair on e a week and my wash and got last when I first dome them I would leave them for 10 days before I would rewash the only reason I don't do that now is because leaving it 10 days means I have to wash in the middle of a work work and quite frankly I can't be bothered lol 

My bedtime routine I either just apply my headscarf and keep it open so the hair is covered but a little of the ends are out or I apply a buff which is same as a loc sock and use the same principle as the scarf method or I do the pineapple 

Hope this helps


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I have done wash & gos with conditioner only or with little product. While they come out fine, I already know that I cannot wear them more than a few days at most. I have to have enough gel on my roots and ends to prevent tangling and matting. I also make sure I have enough sections to distribute product evenly. That way I can keep a wash & go for a week without any worry.




Mmhmmm at least you know you need gel I see so many others try and say" oh no girl I don't use gel my hair is already curly "  :-/ wash and goes don't make your hair curly your just holding the curls in place 

There is no about of gel that will turn my hair into a 3a it is what it is 

I agree with the sections the thicker your hair is the more sections you may need as you will not reach the under layers of your hair which will also cause tangles and matting


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2013)

My wash and go pics are posted on page 26


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been lightly spritzing with water/oil/glycerin mix and then baggying at night to preserve my wash n go. All I do in the morning is remove my baggy, shake/fluff, and go. Saves time in the a.m., helps with moisture, and reactivates my styler. I add styler once on wash day, and that's it. I have been able to preserve my wash n go for up to 10 days using this method.


----------



## Napp (Nov 24, 2013)

I want to wash n go more often but i hate the way gel makes my hair feel. Still havnt found the right leave in that would make me want to go back to gel


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 24, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U what styler do you use? I'm looking for another styler, I use SM Curling Soufflé.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 24, 2013)

MayaNatural, I use Ecostyler olive oil gel for now. I am also looking for a gel that has a softer hold while still providing good curl definition. I'm thinking of trying Obia Naturals curl custard. Still researching that one though. For now, the water/glycerin combo helps to soften the hold without sacrificing definition for me.


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2013)

Napp said:


> I want to wash n go more often but i hate the way gel makes my hair feel. Still havnt found the right leave in that would make me want to go back to gel





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> MayaNatural, I use Ecostyler olive oil gel for now. I am also looking for a gel that has a softer hold while still providing good curl definition. I'm thinking of trying Obia Naturals curl custard. Still researching that one though. For now, the water/glycerin combo helps to soften the hold without sacrificing definition for me.



Have you guys tried doing half EcoStyler and half curl activator gel? It works perfectly for me. Defines my hair and gives a nice hold. Proclaim Curl Activator Gel also has a medium hold to it.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 24, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U I tried Hawaiian Silky gel activator and glycerin is high on the list of ingredients.. Unfortunately the ingredients are not that great. It's the only product that gives me a soft defined WNG. I'm still searching for the right products. SM Curling Soufflé mixed with SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie did give me good WNG but I only got 3 day hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 24, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Have you guys tried doing half EcoStyler and half curl activator gel? It works perfectly for me. Defines my hair and gives a nice hold. Proclaim Curl Activator Gel also has a medium hold to it.



BraunSugar
Which EcoStyler do you use? Do you use a leave in or oil underneath? I will give it a try, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> BraunSugar
> Which EcoStyler do you use? Do you use a leave in or oil underneath? I will give it a try, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



MayaNatural I use the Krystal (Clear) Eco Styler. I used to use the blue kind with a hold of 5, but I can't find it anymore. I don't use an oil or leave-in. I do oil rinsing in the shower, so I don't need a leave-in anymore.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2013)

Napp said:


> I want to wash n go more often but i hate the way gel makes my hair feel. Still havnt found the right leave in that would make me want to go back to gel




Have you tried a "custard" I love let's jam custard


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 24, 2013)

Napp said:


> I want to wash n go more often but i hate the way gel makes my hair feel. Still havnt found the right leave in that would make me want to go back to gel



Napp I'm the same way with gel... especially day one hair, and my boo thang always has his hands in my hair(he is as obsessed with my hair as I am lol) so I like it to be soft.

I've found bring liberal with my leave in and oil underneath the gel gives a softer hold...then scrunch out any little left over crunch with a little more coconut oil when it dries. I've gone a step further lately and added a moisturizing curl cream underneath which dries REALLY soft and still with definition, but the downside is it only lasts a few days at best.

BraunSugar it seems like I remember you having some kind of eco custard recipe on your blog once where you mixed oil in your gel.....does that dry soft and do the curls last?


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 24, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> MayaNatural I use the Krystal (Clear) Eco Styler. I used to use the blue kind with a hold of 5, but I can't find it anymore. I don't use an oil or leave-in. I do oil rinsing in the shower, so I don't need a leave-in anymore.



BraunSugar Thank you!! I will give it a try next wash day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 24, 2013)

Leslie_C said:


> Napp I'm the same way with gel... especially day one hair, and my boo thang always has his hands in my hair(he is as obsessed with my hair as I am lol) so I like it to be soft.
> 
> I've found bring liberal with my leave in and oil underneath the gel gives a softer hold...then scrunch out any little left over crunch with a little more coconut oil when it dries. I've gone a step further lately and added a moisturizing curl cream underneath which dries REALLY soft and still with definition, but the downside is it only lasts a few days at best.
> 
> BraunSugar it seems like I remember you having some kind of eco custard recipe on your blog once where you mixed oil in your gel.....does that dry soft and do the curls last?



Yes, I do. It has a soft/medium hold and it clumps well. I stopped using it because it turns white. My hair has semi permanent color in it and the color combines with the custard and turns my hair a purpleish color which doesn't completely go away when it's dry, so I am just sticking with clear gel for the moment.

The recipe I was using is:

7oz Eco Styler Gel (whichever version you prefer)
2oz conditioner
1oz oil


----------



## Napp (Nov 25, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Have you guys tried doing half EcoStyler and half curl activator gel? It works perfectly for me. Defines my hair and gives a nice hold. Proclaim Curl Activator Gel also has a medium hold to it.


 I haven't found a cag that I liked since smooth n shine changed their formula. They either smell weird of leave my hair greasy feeling.



Embyra said:


> Have you tried a "custard" I love let's jam custard



No not really. I tend just to use thick leave ins or conditioners with some setting lotion. This gives me some hold but it only lasts a few days not a week. Perhaps I need to try some stylers. I want to try the obia naturals curling custard but I think it might not work for me.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Napp said:


> I haven't found a cag that I liked since smooth n shine changed their formula. They either smell weird of leave my hair greasy feeling.  No not really. I tend just to use thick leave ins or conditioners with some setting lotion. This gives me some hold but it only lasts a few days not a week. Perhaps I need to try some stylers. I want to try the obia naturals curling custard but I think it might not work for me.



Obia has a 45% off sale right now.  Use code Beatblackfriday. I just ordered the custard and moisturizing cream.


----------



## ckisland (Nov 29, 2013)

I danced with the Devil for a little while, aka straightened my hair , and ended up failing into a hair depression once I had my curls back . Yesterday, I was almost in tears trying to figure out what to do with this mess after a couple of days of failed styling attempts. After doing horrible things to my hair, I settled on a putting in braids for a braid out that left me with a pile of breakage and a poofy, frizzy failure today . 
Just an hour ago, I took my sister's advice, whipped out my pink Ecostyler from the back of the cabinet, grabbed my blowdryer and hit the shower. I AM SO HAPPY right now!!!! I haven't used real gel in months and this pink Eco makes me want to run down the aisle . I also want to kick myself for waiting so long to embrace the diffuser. I don't have to wait a day and a half for my hair to dry!! My hair has wonderful hold and definition and its soft!!!! OH MAH GAWD .

A wash n'go challenge is most definitely coming y'all!!


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 29, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I danced with the Devil for a little while, aka straightened my hair , and ended up failing into a hair depression once I had my curls back . Yesterday, I was almost in tears trying to figure out what to do with this mess after a couple of days of failed styling attempts. After doing horrible things to my hair, I settled on a putting in braids for a braid out that left me with a pile of breakage and a poofy, frizzy failure today . Just an hour ago, I took my sister's advice, whipped out my pink Ecostyler from the back of the cabinet, grabbed my blowdryer and hit the shower. I AM SO HAPPY right now!!!! I haven't used real gel in months and this pink Eco makes me want to run down the aisle . I also want to kick myself for waiting so long to embrace the diffuser. I don't have to wait a day and a half for my hair to dry!! My hair has wonderful hold and definition and its soft!!!! OH MAH GAWD .  A wash n'go challenge is most definitely coming y'all!!



I completely understand. The diffuser is necessity for me in the winter. I love how bouncy my curls are after diffusing.  Can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.  What did you ladies pick up from the Black Friday sales?


----------



## Napp (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried using gel and my hair was too defined. It looked flat and stringy. I think I just prefer creamy stylers. They don't kill my volume. Here is a picture


----------



## BraunSugar (Nov 29, 2013)

Napp said:


> I tried using gel and my hair was too defined. It looked flat and stringy. I think I just prefer creamy stylers. They don't kill my volume. Here is a picture



My hair does this when I let it completely air dry or if I use a diffuser attachment on my blow dryer.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 30, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> My hair does this when I let it completely air dry or if I use a diffuser attachment on my blow dryer.



Not sure if it will help, but I diffuse with my head hanging down. This provides more lift and volume. It also makes my curls more bouncy. I don't scrunch because my curls would just shrink more, but some finer haired naturals find it helps.


----------



## Napp (Dec 1, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> My hair does this when I let it completely air dry or if I use a diffuser attachment on my blow dryer.



BraunSugar how do you dry your hair?


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 1, 2013)

Napp said:


> BraunSugar how do you dry your hair?



Blow dryer without the diffuser attachment. I use high speed/low heat.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 6, 2013)

I just got done washing, detangling, and restyling and Ecostyler is going back in the cabinet. I got soooo much more breakage than I'm used to when detangling or redoing my wash n'go . Until I was collecting all my shed hair and junk, I forgot how much hair I used to lose when I used Ecostyler. I'm guessing that my hair hates PVP (a poster said the same thing on another forum). Thank goodness I found EBW Curl Creme and Cantu Curling Custard . 

In better news, I did a length check and my hair's back to where it was after my second cut in September (BSL), so I grew back the length I cut in October . I ordered 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners (including GPB), their gel and some Aztec Clay a couple of days ago. I'm excited to see if upgrading my products will be the unicorn tears I need to finally get to WL next year .


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 6, 2013)

It's only when it gets cold that I finally figured out a wash and go method that works for me. I do a  conditoner only method and to make it last i band or ponytail it and shower without a cap to rewake the curls and perhaps apply a bit of water as well. I either add oil and/or condtioner, ponytail my hair until I'm ready to go and the style lasts a good 5-7 days. I hope this will still work next summer though.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 6, 2013)

About to wash my hair and do a real test of this Obia Curl Enhancing Custard. I hope I like it....


----------



## Napp (Dec 8, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U Joigirl how did the obia work for you? I was tempted to but it when it was on sale but I didn't.

I am currently loving aphogees curlific curl cream. At first I didn't like it but now that I use it along with the green tea restrucuturizer and seal with my kismera excellent wax , my wash n gos have been lasting several days. I haven't gotten to week long status but I like washing my hair midweek anyway. My breakage has all significantly stopped since using these products so I think I might stick with this regimen for a while!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 8, 2013)

Napp, what's the aphogee curl cream like? Was it drying and was that why you needed the leave-in? I'm just curious. 

I need my DrVita order to hurry up and arrive. I dying to try everything I got !!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 8, 2013)

Napp, I got lazy, girl. I've been lounging at home with my hair standing all over my head since Friday (snow "storm" where I live). I'll wash n do it today, though.


----------



## Napp (Dec 8, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Napp, what's the aphogee curl cream like? Was it drying and was that why you needed the leave-in? I'm just curious.
> 
> I need my DrVita order to hurry up and arrive. I dying to try everything I got !!!



Its a thick cream that has a  light scent.  I was using it by itself and didn't like the results but once I started layering it in it quickly became my go to styler. The hold is like a gel but it doesnt kill my volume! I can go to sleep on my curls and all I have to do is fluff it a bit in the morning.

It definitley needs something moisturizing under it. there is a moisturizing leave in from the curlific line but I was to cheap to buy it. I'll probably try it out once I finish up what I have.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 8, 2013)

Just started revisiting these!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay, I don't like the Obia curl custard on its own. Didn't  smooth the hair like I like. Looks like it will dry poofy/frizzy, so I just used it under Ecostyler. It's helping to keep crunch at bay. Both product play nicely together  my hair is drying pretty fast so we'll see how dry it gets. Right now it looks n feels alright.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 8, 2013)

PinkyPromise , I love your hair!!!!!!! It's sooooo coily  . I'm totally gushing over it.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 8, 2013)

I just tried taking some pics of my hair  . I have entirely too many different things going on for my wash n'go to look right in a photo. It makes me want to keep it straight .


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I just got done washing, detangling, and restyling and Ecostyler is going back in the cabinet. I got soooo much more breakage than I'm used to when detangling or redoing my wash n'go . Until I was collecting all my shed hair and junk, I forgot how much hair I used to lose when I used Ecostyler. I'm guessing that my hair hates PVP (a poster said the same thing on another forum). Thank goodness I found EBW Curl Creme and Cantu Curling Custard .
> 
> In better news, I did a length check and my hair's back to where it was after my second cut in September (BSL), so I grew back the length I cut in October . I ordered 3 Aubrey Organics conditioners (including GPB), their gel and some Aztec Clay a couple of days ago. I'm excited to see if upgrading my products will be the unicorn tears I need to finally get to WL next year .



I didn't know people had more shedding with ecostyler gel 
Can you link that post ? Thanks


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the EcoStyler is one of the culprits for drying my hair out, regardless of the formulation. I loved the results but not the hair loss, shedding, snapping due to dryness.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 26, 2013)

Washed my hair today. Used KBN Shealoe and BASK Silk & Honey Latte. Styled with Eco Styler Argan.


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

Joigirl said:


> Washed my hair today. Used KBN Shealoe and BASK Silk & Honey Latte. Styled with Eco Styler Argan.



Wow your hair is perfect! How long is it when stretched? I wonder if i will ever get that kind of volume


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 26, 2013)

Napp said:


> Wow your hair is perfect! How long is it when stretched? I wonder if i will ever get that kind of volume



Thank you! It is definitely not perfect, but I appreciate the compliment. I am 19 months post BC. My hair is about  8-9 inches in length. The curls are so tight that I don't get to enjoy the length. I have very thick hair, especially in the crown. I get some of the volume from diffusing with cool air.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorta kinda twist out done on a wash and go :3 I can't wait for Spring!! Looking forward to all of the wash and go pics.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 28, 2013)

WNG using Wen 613 and Bee Mine Curly Hold Butter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 5, 2014)

I really miss my WNGs but it is way too cold outside and I can't be bothered diffusing. Besides that the dew point is in the negative...I think my hair would snap off, LOL.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Feb 6, 2014)

my wash and go today started out in a pony






then my head started hurting  so I ended up taking it down


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 15, 2014)

Today's WNG, used KBN Shealoe leave in and Eden Bodyworks Curl Defining Cream. First time using EB, my hair is finicky about coconut oil.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 17, 2014)

Eden Bodyworks was a fail. My hair in the back was bone dry. Cowashed and applied KBN Shealoe LI and Superwet gel this morning. Hope this lasts until next weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Today's WNG, used KBN Shealoe leave in and Eden Bodyworks Curl Defining Cream. First time using EB, my hair is finicky about coconut oil.



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## havilland (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm about to read this whole thread and try to lesrn!


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally perfected my wash and go routine. Day one hair was amazing. The secret was leaving a lot of conditioner in my hair post Cowash and sealing my ends. It's so shiny and bouncy! I woke up this morning and the curls were still in place with no frizz!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> Finally perfected my wash and go routine. Day one hair was amazing. The secret was leaving a lot of conditioner in my hair post Cowash and sealing my ends. It's so shiny and bouncy! I woke up this morning and the curls were still in place with no frizz!



Pics please

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm really thinking about dropping out of the Hide your Hair challenge and joining the Wash n go thread, but my concern is styling my hair in this in between phase after a wash and go in the morning before work. It seems my only option will be a high puff. That can get pretty boring. I have tried the gel on freshly co-washed hair and it NEVER comes out looking cute, lol.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Feb 28, 2014)

Has anyone used this?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

So I rcvd my order yesterday when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated. 


View attachment 249363



View attachment 249365


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 15, 2014)

bump!
.....


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wash and go today. can't wait to start seeing more of your wash and go's, ladies!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 15, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> my wash and go today. can't wait to start seeing more of your wash and go's, ladies!



Beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 15, 2014)

Joigirl thank you!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 15, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> my wash and go today. can't wait to start seeing more of your wash and go's, ladies!



This is beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Mar 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



thank you!!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 23, 2014)

Wash n go with Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Creme and Eco-styler Argan. 1st day hair nearly dry and a little crunchy. First time I've used this combo. I will let you know how long it lasts.


----------



## shortt29 (Mar 23, 2014)

My first wash and go


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 23, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Wash n go with Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Creme and Eco-styler Argan. 1st day hair nearly dry and a little crunchy. First time I've used this combo. I will let you know how long it lasts.



I swear I'm in love with your hair!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 23, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> My first wash and go



Uh oh may have found a new love lol. Your hair is beautiful


----------



## shortt29 (Mar 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Uh oh may have found a new love lol. Your hair is beautiful




Thank you! One side is shorter than the other cause I was trimming a knot...then shrinkage happened but I'm shocked it stayed like this and didn't turn into a fuzz ball! Lol


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I swear I'm in love with your hair!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 26, 2014)

So my hair only lasted about 4 days with the APB hair creme and Eco Styler. My hair was soooo soft that it started getting relatively frizzy pretty quick. I could have gone longer, but I work in a very conservative financial firm and I know they will frown upon my big curly fro. I used the APB creme again tonight for a TO over my WNG.  I still love the creme, but may use it with a leave in next time. 

My modified pineapple is working wonders. I didn't realize how much rewetting my hair every day led to tangles and shrunken hair. Now my WNG is has some movement and a little more hang time.


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wash and go. Water ONLY no product.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 2, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Wash and go. Water ONLY no product.



Wow you got those kinds of results from water only? Have you been doing a water only method for the long haul?

I was and still am interested in water only method. But I had problems with slip and detangling.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I rcvd my order yesterday when I got home from work. Some of the items have more of a strong perfummy smell to me rather than a sweet smell. Anyway I cowashed with the coffee cowash and it smells good. It cleanses very well for a cowash. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated or rough. Actually it was very nice and soft. It has some slip but I didn't detangle with it yet. I will do that next time. The consistency is kind of on the thicker side. I really like this stuff. After I left my hair on my turbie to soak up the water for 20 minutes. I applied the honey almond LI and then the honey almond moisturizing lotion and it had my hair nice. Like I said it has a strong perfume smell to me but it works wonders. My curls were so nice and defined...and get this here's the kicker...elongated! My hair shrinks up something bad especially with a wash n go. This LI and lotion hand my hair very much elongated.



HairPleezeGrow I miss wash and gos at that length so bad. They'll never be easier to maintain than they are right now.


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 2, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Wash n go with Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Creme and Eco-styler Argan. 1st day hair nearly dry and a little crunchy. First time I've used this combo. I will let you know how long it lasts.



Joigirl

Do you do the Tightly Curly Method to your hair?


----------



## MissC320 (Apr 2, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> Wow you got those kinds of results from water only? Have you been doing a water only method for the long haul?  I was and still am interested in water only method. But I had problems with slip and detangling.



Yes. The natural sebum and water keeps my hair very hydrated so my kinks clump together. Not sure if you can see it on camera phone. The thing I noticed about detangling is to part gently. Pull strands up to loosen tangles. Sometimes if it forms one big not I hold knot in one hand while pulling strands up then out. Sometimes just a few strands at a time until you are only holding the shed hair....which caused the tangle in the first place.  If all the hair draws up while doing this just gently pull and smooth entire batch out and start again. You don't want to tighten the knot by excessive pulling in the same direction.
Hth


----------



## Napp (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread needs to be bumped up! spring and summer is coming soon! Should we have a wash n go challenge this summer?


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 24, 2014)

Napp said:


> This thread needs to be bumped up! spring and summer is coming soon! Should we have a wash n go challenge this summer?



I'm in, that's all I do anyway.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally got my wash n go together.  Been rollersetting with success for a while now but think that the high heat it takes to get bouncy shinny curls is drying out my scalp and the weather is nice now, so here's my w 'n g routine that FINALLY worked:

*Pre-poo overnight with ghee butter and baggie
*Co-wash out in AM with any ole conditioner
*Cond. with something better (but not necessarily my best or deep cond.)
*Avoid comb and Denman brush at all costs
*Leave a lot of the last conditioner in hair
*Leave hair sopping wet
*Scrunch bottom so weight of water/cond. doesn't elongate too much and look straggly
*Apply oil (growth) mix with a roots only applicator dye bottle
*Apply another layer of something -- Palmer's Coconut  Pudding / Cantu Shea butter
*Shake Hair so curls find each other
*Head Band
*Go
*Sometimes I apply more oil and gel only to hairline (but find that if my diet/sleep/H20 balance is on point, hair lies smoother in general and doesn't need it - gel, IMO, is damaging to hair -- even the ones with Olive Oil, etc.)

I think that second day hair via pineapple method only works well consistently when you have enough length so I just do the above everyday and look forward to it.

Stats:  Texlaxed once/twice a year, fine 3(b) ish, concerned more about hair and edge thickness than length but a one length bob of a hair curtain would be my ideal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's wash n go...
I cowashed with AS I AM cowash and then applied avocado oil to soaking wet hair. I applied cantu leave in and Anabelles cotton candy butter. Then shea moisture CES (hate this stuff but gotta use it up) and shea moisture souffle then eco styler argon gel on top. First pic is wet hair the rest are 70% dry.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go... I cowashed with AS I AM cowash and then applied avocado oil to soaking wet hair. I applied cantu leave in and Anabelles cotton candy butter. Then shea moisture CES (hate this stuff but gotta use it up) and shea moisture souffle then eco styler argon gel on top. First pic is wet hair the rest are 70% dry.


So flippin pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> So flippin pretty!



Thank you...I might be wash n going early bc it's so freaking hot here in Texas already and it ain't even summer yet.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go... I cowashed with AS I AM cowash and then applied avocado oil to soaking wet hair. I applied cantu leave in and Anabelles cotton candy butter. Then shea moisture CES (hate this stuff but gotta use it up) and shea moisture souffle then eco styler argon gel on top. First pic is wet hair the rest are 70% dry.



Beautiful curls!  I haven't tried the APB butter on my hair yet. How did you like it?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Beautiful curls!  I haven't tried the APB butter on my hair yet. How did you like it?



I really love her creams! They work wonderful and leave my hair soft and moisturized. Also I find they elongate my hair which I love bc my shrinkage is crazy.  And they smell good lol

ETA- thanks too


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I really love her creams! They work wonderful and leave my hair soft and moisturized. Also I find they elongate my hair which I love bc my shrinkage is crazy.  And they smell good lol  ETA- thanks too



I love her creams too. They make my hair so soft. Once I scrunch out the crunch from my gel, my hair feels almost pillowy. I bought cremes for my mom, sister and SIL so they can experience it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 2, 2014)

3 day old wash n go still going strong. I'm actually surprised it lasted this long. And I didn't even pineapple last night.


----------



## shortt29 (May 6, 2014)

I'm on Day 3 of my wash n go...going for 5! Let's see how this goes...





Day 1





Day 1





Day 2





Day 3





Day 3


----------



## mz.rae (May 6, 2014)

This is second day wash and go hair. I have just been rewetting my hair every morning and applying curl moisturizer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> This is second day wash and go hair. I have just been rewetting my hair every morning and applying curl moisturizer.



Your hair is so beautiful and thick!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> I'm on Day 3 of my wash n go...going for 5! Let's see how this goes...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...



Omgosh just gorgeous!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 6, 2014)

second day hair


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 6, 2014)

wng from maybe a month ago


----------



## CaraWalker (May 6, 2014)

todays remedial wng... its in a ponytail. still havent bought any curl defining products so its basically naked hair. idc im gonna ball it up in a bun.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 6, 2014)

off the top of your head, are there any 4a/4b ladies in this thread that I can search for? (generally speaking to anyone reading)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> wng from maybe a month ago



You have some beautiful hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> todays remedial wng... its in a ponytail. still havent bought any curl defining products so its basically naked hair. idc im gonna ball it up in a bun.



I love it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 6, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> off the top of your head, are there any 4a/4b ladies in this thread that I can search for? (generally speaking to anyone reading)



Yes someone please respond and post pic.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 6, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You have some beautiful hair



thank you!


----------



## Joigirl (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful hair ladies! Looks like we are all ready for the summer heat.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (May 7, 2014)

All I do is

1. Wash (or co wash)
2. rinse out conditioner and then put it back in while in the shower. i sqeeze the excess off
3. i put oil on my hair and then eco styler gel and LIGHTLY smooth it through.
4. either i diffuse or i let it airdry or ill put it in a pineapple while wet.
sometimes it shinks up to my chin and i will constantly pull on it to stretch.

I wanna try the denman method but im scared to comb through my hair. i dont comb my hair once conditioner is on it. I'm scared to even rake through with my fingers.


----------



## Napp (May 7, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> off the top of your head, are there any 4a/4b ladies in this thread that I can search for? (generally speaking to anyone reading)


Je Ne Sais Quoi

There are a few but not that many who post on a regular basis.

MissC320 and mz.rae are ones that i can think of that posted fairly recently.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 7, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> off the top of your head, are there any 4a/4b ladies in this thread that I can search for? (generally speaking to anyone reading)



Je Ne Sais Quoi
you should post pics of your wngs, they're really pretty (I remember you posting some wng pics in a diff thread, you have beautiful hair). I love wng pics!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Today's wash n go...my style only lasted 3 days. I had to redo it today. I think it was bc i didn't apply eco like I did last week. Don't have a pic of the one I did Monday but here's todays.


----------



## Straighthoodtea (May 8, 2014)

washed it with shea moisture shampoo,
conditioned and detangled with suave almond and shea butter conditioner, rinsed, put olive oil, and Kinky Curly Knot today, then smoothed it in sections with eco styler gel. I did my stretching method until it was 75% dry, then I had to go so I had to air dry the rest and it shrunk up. But here is the results! (please excuse my heat damage. I dont really know im gonna do with it.)


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go...my style only lasted 3 days. I had to redo it today. I think it was bc i didn't apply eco like I did last week. Don't have a pic of the one I did Monday but here's todays.


Love, love, love your curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Straighthoodtea said:


> washed it with shea moisture shampoo,
> conditioned and detangled with suave almond and shea butter conditioner, rinsed, put olive oil, and Kinky Curly Knot today, then smoothed it in sections with eco styler gel. I did my stretching method until it was 75% dry, then I had to go so I had to air dry the rest and it shrunk up. But here is the results! (please excuse my heat damage. I dont really know im gonna do with it.)



I'll take your shrunken state any day! Looks nice


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love, love, love your curls.



Thanks Cat.


----------



## Joigirl (May 16, 2014)

I found my HG products!!! I am so happy, but now I have to figure out what to do with all the products in my stash. My hair is moisturized and well defined. My curls are soft and larger than usual. 

I've had these products since December and I can't believe I waited so long to try them. The products are....Obia Naturals hair cream and custard.  I also used KBN Shealoe LI and EVOO which are my HG products as well. Only took me two years.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I found my HG products!!! I am so happy, but now I have to figure out what to do with all the products in my stash. My hair is moisturized and well defined. My curls are soft and larger than usual.
> 
> I've had these products since December and I can't believe I waited so long to try them. The products are....Obia Naturals hair cream and custard.  I also used KBN Shealoe LI and EVOO which are my HG products as well. Only took me two years.



Yes Obia is the truth but I'm a PJ so even with finding my staple I still want to try more smh. That's great though...hope pics will follow.


----------



## Joigirl (May 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Yes Obia is the truth but I'm a PJ so even with finding my staple I still want to try more smh. That's great though...hope pics will follow.



I am ecstatic that her products worked so well.  They have glycerin so they may not work as well in the middle of summer and winter. I still need to find an HG twisting cream and cowash, so I will keep buying too. Second day hair pics below.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I am ecstatic that her products worked so well.  They have glycerin so they may not work as well in the middle of summer and winter. I still need to find an HG twisting cream and cowash, so I will keep buying too. Second day hair pics below.



Omgosh I looooove your hair...just stunningly beautiful! What's your night routine?


----------



## Joigirl (May 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh I looooove your hair...just stunningly beautiful! What's your night routine?



Thanks! You've got lovely curls yourself! I just do a modified pineapple with a satin scarf. I also add a bonnet because I like sleeping on cotton pillow cases. I don't usually add anything to my hair in the morning except a little oil if my hair looks dull. I want to start adding a spray or moisturizer, but nothing has worked well for me yet.


----------



## Napp (May 17, 2014)

I think i am going back to conditioner as a leave in. it gives me the fullness i like in my hair. Today I used nacidit olive oil rinse and i got some great results!





my hair is slowly morphing into a cute bob shape. I am liking it alot!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 17, 2014)

^^very pretty Napp


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 17, 2014)

Napp said:


> I think i am going back to conditioner as a leave in. it gives me the fullness i like in my hair. Today I used nacidit olive oil rinse and i got some great results!
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/user/Na...4-4310-a7f9-31f29f93012e_zps7c48ecc5.jpg.html
> 
> my hair is slowly morphing into a cute bob shape. I am liking it alot!



Ohhhhh so beautiful!


----------



## CaraWalker (May 17, 2014)

pinned up after cowashing at the gym

i dont think i rinsed out all the conditioner so my hair is a little coated but i think it likes it.


----------



## krikit96 (May 19, 2014)

Ladies ladies LADIES!!! I stayed up all Saturday night through last night reading and catching up on this thread! Y'all look GOOT!

I recently had the last permed or heat damaged ends cut out of my hair and have ALWAYS wanted to try WNG for myself.  I THINK I'm either a 3c or 4a... I have NO idea.

I tried to do a WNG not long ago, but pulled into a pony... My hair at the roots was SO THICK! HOW in the WORLD are y'all laying your hair from edges to crown down successfully??? I went out this weekend and bought

1. Hicks Edges
2. Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste
3. Design Essentials SLEEK edge control
4. Gorilla Snot Hair Gel

I'm such a PJ!!!

When I tried with EcoStyler to lay my hair, that didn't do well at all... the Gorilla snot didn't help either... UGH!!! I seem to have these lil fuzzies that sprout up all over - and when it DRIES!!!! It's dull and not shiny at ALL!!!! How do I acheive that laid down shiny look?  Even wrapping my hair in a silk scarf AND a pantyhose...  Help please???


----------



## theRaven (May 19, 2014)

I am joining and subscribing, this will be perfect for the summer . Will post pictures tomorrow morning.


Here is my hair twin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqqclgBhSU8


----------



## Joigirl (May 19, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> Ladies ladies LADIES!!! I stayed up all Saturday night through last night reading and catching up on this thread! Y'all look GOOT!  I recently had the last permed or heat damaged ends cut out of my hair and have ALWAYS wanted to try WNG for myself.  I THINK I'm either a 3c or 4a... I have NO idea.  I tried to do a WNG not long ago, but pulled into a pony... My hair at the roots was SO THICK! HOW in the WORLD are y'all laying your hair from edges to crown down successfully??? I went out this weekend and bought  1. Hicks Edges 2. Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste 3. Design Essentials SLEEK edge control 4. Gorilla Snot Hair Gel  I'm such a PJ!!!  When I tried with EcoStyler to lay my hair, that didn't do well at all... the Gorilla snot didn't help either... UGH!!! I seem to have these lil fuzzies that sprout up all over - and when it DRIES!!!! It's dull and not shiny at ALL!!!! How do I acheive that laid down shiny look?  Even wrapping my hair in a silk scarf AND a pantyhose...  Help please???



Did you clarify your hair before attempting the WNG? My curls misbehave when I have product buildup.


----------



## krikit96 (May 20, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Did you clarify your hair before attempting the WNG? My curls misbehave when I have product buildup.



Hey Joigirl... I haven't put any product in my hair.  The last 18 months my hair had been hidden... Wig challenges...


----------



## sgold04 (May 20, 2014)

This week I wore my hair in a wash n go for the first time in two years (I had a lot of breakage from the last time, mostly from rough detangling sessions pre-LHCF). I was on vacation and didn't want to be a slave to my hair. My curl isn't as tight as it used to be, not sure if it's because of the henna I used for the first time 3 weeks ago, or because it's longer, but i definitely had less shrinkage. 

During the trip I co-washed with As i Am coconut cleanser, then saturated my strands with tresemme curl hydration, and used JBCO on my ends. I then put my hair in 4-6 large twists while I dressed, so only about 30 minutes. I experimented with a clear cellophane rinse the day before I left and I feel it made my hair less porous, so the conditioner wasn't as effective.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 20, 2014)

Ceemarie82 your hair is amazing, love it


----------



## sgold04 (May 20, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Ceemarie82 your hair is amazing, love it



Ahh Thank you!! You are one of my hair idols


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 20, 2014)

Ceemarie82 said:


> Ahh Thank you!! You are one of my hair idols



  wow! Thank you!


----------



## theRaven (May 20, 2014)

Prepoo with olive oil night before
Cowashed with Tresemme  Curl Hydration
Rinsed out
Conditioned hair with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner
Used Organix Coconut Milk Serum


----------



## Vshanell (May 21, 2014)

I keep meaning to post here. I've been experimenting with wng's lately using the loc method and curl junkie curls in a bottle as a styler.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I keep meaning to post here. I've been experimenting with wng's lately using the loc method and curl junkie curls in a bottle as a styler.



Pokahontas Now those are some lovely curls!


----------



## discodumpling (May 22, 2014)

KurlyNinja said:


> I've noticed that I get my best WnGs if I apply product to soaking wet hair. Does anybody else do this?



Yes!
This is why I only style in the shower! 
Cowash
Leavein
Moisturizer
Gel
In that order I rake product fluff shake and go. With no more than 3 inches of hair all around this method works for me for now. Curious how this wash n go life will play out when I decide to grow out the fro!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 22, 2014)

Today's wash n go...


----------



## shortt29 (May 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Today's wash n go...



Your curls look amazing!


----------



## krikit96 (May 22, 2014)

If my hair looked like HairPleezeGrow I'd wear it like that every dayum day...


----------



## Joigirl (May 22, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> Hey Joigirl... I haven't put any product in my hair.  The last 18 months my hair had been hidden... Wig challenges...


Try getting your moisture levels right by cowashing and\or moisturizing.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> Your curls look amazing!



Thank you hun


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 23, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> If my hair looked like HairPleezeGrow I'd wear it like that every dayum day...



Lol thanks but bc of the awkward length and stage it's in right now it only looks really good the first day (other than the fact it isn't big yet). I love full hair so I can't wait until I have some length to give the illusion of fullness. I try the pineapple but it's too short. I try to modify the pineapple and it just doesn't look right. I try no pineapple and end up with bed head. I'm just very challenged at preserving styles. I am wearing wash n gos more though bc of the heat.


----------



## shortt29 (May 25, 2014)

Naked hair before adding mixed chicks leave in and Pantene defining curls custard...was going to try to leave it naked but I was scared of the mess I could have ended up having to detangle once it dried :/


----------



## Joigirl (May 25, 2014)

What do you ladies do to stretch your hair? I want to try something new because the coils in the back of my head are so tight that they look like little tentacles. I might use more cream stylers as well to reduce the shrinkage.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> What do you ladies do to stretch your hair? I want to try something new because the coils in the back of my head are so tight that they look like little tentacles. I might use more cream stylers as well to reduce the shrinkage.



I have shrinkage the 1st day but as I wear the style I stretch it. At night I spritz LIGHTLY with water, then flat twist and put a perm rod on the ends. The next day my hair is longer and still defined. This seems to work for me.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

straightened the other day. 



its in an airhead ponytail right now and in so tickled about that


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.

but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry. 







is this stuff any good? this is the one ive been toying with buying. if its the one im thinking of it smells soooooo good. but im not actually at target rn so i may be thinking of a different product.


----------



## Joigirl (May 25, 2014)

ajargon02 said:


> I have shrinkage the 1st day but as I wear the style I stretch it. At night I spritz LIGHTLY with water, then flat twist and put a perm rod on the ends. The next day my hair is longer and still defined. This seems to work for me.



I hadn't thought of that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Joigirl (May 25, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.  but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry.  is this stuff any good? this is the one ive been toying with buying. if its the one im thinking of it smells soooooo good. but im not actually at target rn so i may be thinking of a different product.



I didn't work for me.  I think that the coconut and Shea just don't work for my hair. It dried out quickly. Others swear by it though. You might also want to consider the Eden Bodyworks Soufflé or Curl Creme. The cream is a little thicker than the soufflé. I've only used the cream, but it creates nicely defined curls that are really soft. I use the LOC method as well to maintain moisture for about three days.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I didn't work for me.  I think that the coconut and Shea just don't work for my hair. It dried out quickly. Others swear by it though. You might also want to consider the Eden Bodyworks Soufflé or Curl Creme. The cream is a little thicker than the soufflé. I've only used the cream, but it creates nicely defined curls that are really soft. I use the LOC method as well to maintain moisture for about three days.



thanks! it looks like theyd have these at sally so i'll check it out. im so excited about finding a good leave in product! i usually do not use any significant amount of product on my hair after washing. im interested to see if it would be a game changer for me. i think i would go with the thicker one.

i wanted to leave my hair straightened for awhile but its matted pretty badly in the middle where i slept on it  so prob will wash it out today...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> Naked hair before adding mixed chicks leave in and Pantene defining curls custard...was going to try to leave it naked but I was scared of the mess I could have ended up having to detangle once it dried :/



Oooh I like and I don't blame you if wouldn't leave it naked either


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> What do you ladies do to stretch your hair? I want to try something new because the coils in the back of my head are so tight that they look like little tentacles. I might use more cream stylers as well to reduce the shrinkage.



My hair crush...I pineapple in ponytails (hit or miss) or two strand twist it at night to maintain my wash n gos


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 25, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> thanks! it looks like theyd have these at sally so i'll check it out. im so excited about finding a good leave in product! i usually do not use any significant amount of product on my hair after washing. im interested to see if it would be a game changer for me. i think i would go with the thicker one.
> 
> i wanted to leave my hair straightened for awhile but its matted pretty badly in the middle where i slept on it  so prob will wash it out today...





bunnycolvin

definitely try the Eden BodyWorks coconut shea curl creme, it's awesome. I don't use it for curl definition, but it does a great job of defining my curls (even my tight curls). I have used it as more of a moisturizer, though.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.  but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry.  is this stuff any good? this is the one ive been toying with buying. if its the one im thinking of it smells soooooo good. but im not actually at target rn so i may be thinking of a different product.


 I really hate this stuff, sorry.  I have a jar I tried to pawn off on my hubby...he gave it back, LOL.  The scent was okay but it doesn't like my hair, no definition and no hold.  I'm not sure what I was expecting so maybe that was the problem. I'm newly natural and I've been on the hunt for products.  This one is a no-no for me.  Unfortunately, I bought it before I started my process...spy it, buy it, try it, hate it, and the most important step return it!  I've had it too long so I'm stuck with it.
I just read Joigirl 's comments about the Eden Bodyworks which I purchased at the Return of the Curls show here in the Ville. This stuff is fo real!  I love it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.
> 
> but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry.
> 
> is this stuff any good? this is the one ive been toying with buying. if its the one im thinking of it smells soooooo good. but im not actually at target rn so i may be thinking of a different product.



I can't stand this stuff. I have 2 jars that I still have to use up. I keep hoping it will work for me but it doesn't. I have to use very little to have it work minimally.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

ok yeah, yall have convinced me  ima leave that on the shelf  especially since it costs just the same as the edens creme.


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I didn't work for me.  I think that the coconut and Shea just don't work for my hair. It dried out quickly. Others swear by it though. You might also want to consider the Eden Bodyworks Soufflé or Curl Creme. The cream is a little thicker than the soufflé. I've only used the cream, but it creates nicely defined curls that are really soft. I use the LOC method as well to maintain moisture for about three days.



btw Joigirl is the LOC method using the towel? or what is that?


----------



## Joigirl (May 25, 2014)

It is the Liquid, Oil, Creme method. This might be too heavy for your hair, but I use my KBN Shealoe Leave in, Olive oil and then the creme. I style while my hair is soaking wet, but do what works best for your hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. Is anyone going to start a wash n go thread for summer? If so I would like to join...


----------



## Joigirl (May 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. Is anyone going to start a wash n go thread for summer? If so I would like to join...



I am loving those curls! Looks really fluffy. My crown is a frizzy mess sometimes too. It dried out before the rest of my hair by days, not hours. I find myself having to moisturize which causes it to frizz more and then restyle just that section with a styler to keep it looking nice after day three.


----------



## knbradley (May 25, 2014)

I did my wash and go for this week. It is so easy to do and I love to just release my curls  I washed in the morning and then I used my leave in conditioner and my setting wrap lotion. If I am in a rush I sit underneath the dryer for 15 minutes before I leave the house.  

CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis


----------



## CaraWalker (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> It is the Liquid, Oil, Creme method. This might be too heavy for your hair, but I use my KBN Shealoe Leave in, Olive oil and then the creme. I style while my hair is soaking wet, but do what works best for your hair.



yeah, i tried the soaking wet method, and i dont think it works for me. ive been having much better results with the towel.


----------



## Jace032000 (May 25, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.  but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry.  is this stuff any good? this is the one ive been toying with buying. if its the one im thinking of it smells soooooo good. but im not actually at target rn so i may be thinking of a different product.



Works wonders for my daughter's 3C hair....for my 4A/4B hair it's a disaster...  I don't think it's the coconut because my hair loves coconut.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. Is anyone going to start a wash n go thread for summer? If so I would like to join...


This is not a miss!  I love your curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I am loving those curls! Looks really fluffy. My crown is a frizzy mess sometimes too. It dried out before the rest of my hair by days, not hours. I find myself having to moisturize which causes it to frizz more and then restyle just that section with a styler to keep it looking nice after day three.



Thanks Joi...maybe that's what I need to do.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

knbradley said:


> I did my wash and go for this week. It is so easy to do and I love to just release my curls  I washed in the morning and then I used my leave in conditioner and my setting wrap lotion. If I am in a rush I sit underneath the dryer for 15 minutes before I leave the house.
> 
> CWK Plates- Straighten Hair Without Heat-http://youtu.be/CJlTt02SUis



Beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> This is not a miss!  I love your curls.



Thanks Cat


----------



## krissyhair (May 25, 2014)

I had a great wash and go yesterday and today. I wore a bun over night and used aloe Vera gel and coconut oil to refresh it the second day.


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2014)

I've been experimenting with bigger fluffier wng's so I used no gel this time. Just moisturizer. I don't know how I like it yet. I don't think it will last the week like I want my wng's to do. I'm looking into a good curl cream to try. Something to give me soft curls but with hold.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 25, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I've been experimenting with bigger fluffier wng's so I used no gel this time. Just moisturizer. I don't know how I like it yet. I don't think it will last the week like I want my wng's to do. I'm looking into a good curl cream to try. Something to give me soft curls but with hold.



Drop dead gorgeous!  How long have you been natural?  Beautiful I could stare at you and Joi ' s hair all day lol.


----------



## Vshanell (May 25, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!  How long have you been natural?  Beautiful I could stare at you and Joi ' s hair all day lol.


 Thanks sweetie. I've been natural like 15 years and still experimenting and finding out new things and ways to style my curls. It's fun and frustrating at the same time lol.


----------



## shortt29 (May 27, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My miss for 2nd day hair on a wash n go. My crown is my problem area and just frizzes like crazy. I will figure this out bc I'm sticking to wash n gos probably until end of August. Is anyone going to start a wash n go thread for summer? If so I would like to join...



Definitely not a miss! I love it!


----------



## krikit96 (May 27, 2014)

Well...I've never done a real wash n go, so whenever y'all start one, please tag me in


----------



## AJellyCake (May 29, 2014)

I had the best wash n go everrrrrrrrrrr yesterday! My hair was sooooo soft--zero crunch--and still is. Joigirl recommended ECO Argan to me a while ago, and I think it's my favorite gel of the series. For me it feels really moisturizing and doesn't dry my hair out.

This is 2nd day hair. I just took my scarf off but didn't do anything else.








Let me write what I did here for posterity . I used a lot of products that I don't use normally, but I might have to revisit some of these.

My hair was in a really, really old twistout, which I had bunned for a few days. So it was really dry. 

I dry DCed overnight with AOHSR, which  I haven't used in over a year. I woke up and cowashed with Shea Moisture Co-Wash Conditioning Cleanser (twice  because I had build-up) using lukewarm water. It was really nice and didn't strip my hair. Then I oil rinsed with a mixture of coconut oil and olive oil (again, usually don't do this but I figured why not), then DCed with Shea Moisture Smooth & Repair Nourishing Hair Masque for 40 minutes with very low heat. This DC was really nice: my hair did feel very smooth and silky once I washed it out. Then I rinsed all of that out and applied stylers in 4 sections using praying hands and being sure to apply more product to my roots, which can frizz easily: Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (which I have tried unsuccessfully before), Worlds of Curls Activator Gel (the Extra Dry Hair one), and ECO Argan. Air dried--which took forever, but probably about as long as when I use KCCC.

When I went to bed, I cross-wrapped. Woke up, took the scarf off, and that's it. I think I need to shake my head because it looks a little uneven but isn't .

The only problem is I'm on the West Coast, so I'm not sure if I can recreate this once I'm back on the humid East Coast because of the glycerin.


----------



## AJellyCake (May 29, 2014)

bunnycolvin For me it has been hit and miss. I think it is an ok product and a good place to start. It does smell amazing. It is cheap, with good ingredients, by a Black-owned company, so I like it. Lol I just wish it liked me back every time I used it. It worked the last time I used it (lol see above post), but it doesn't always. I think it depends a lot on what you use it with.

Edit: Also co-signing the Eden BodyWorks Curl Creme. It's very nice.




bunnycolvin said:


> im going to buy a cream for my wash and gos. i recently discovered that my hair does good being wrapped in a towel after washing. i took another posters advice and smoothed my hair with "praying hands" while in the shower and applying leave in. then i toss my head over, wrap my hair in a towel, and twist the top of it with my hair in it. the curls are much more defined and clump together better that way.
> 
> but without any product it quickly feels dry after maybe only a day, so im hoping i can use something to prolong the life. it would look fine for 2 day hair, it just feels dry.
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 29, 2014)

This is my wash n go from Monday


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 29, 2014)

AJellyCake your hairrr  I want my hair to be that length curly!! but my texture shrinks a lot. I'll probably have to be HL for it to hang like that at my nape, and thigh-length in the front 

SweetlyCurly so luscious!! your curls look so plump and healthy


----------



## AJellyCake (May 29, 2014)

whiteoleander91 Thank you!!!   I've always loved your beautiful hair! It always looks so shiny!!!  My longest layer is about 2 inches from waist length, and I usually have around 60-75% shrinkage. It does seem to be hanging more today, which is fine by me!  I think my goal length is around hip length straight, which would be probably BSL-MBL curly. That's about all the hair I can handle!





whiteoleander91 said:


> AJellyCake your hairrr  I want my hair to be that length curly!! but my texture shrinks a lot. I'll probably have to be HL for it to hang like that at my nape, and thigh-length in the front
> 
> SweetlyCurly so luscious!! your curls look so plump and healthy


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 29, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> whiteoleander91 Thank you!!!   I've always loved your beautiful hair! It always looks so shiny!!!  My longest layer is about 2 inches from waist length, and I usually have around 60-75% shrinkage. It does seem to be hanging more today, which is fine by me!  I think my goal length is around hip length straight, which would be probably BSL-MBL curly. That's about all the hair I can handle!




thank you!! I hope my hair hangs a lot more once I reach waist length. I'm about 4 to 5 inches away from WL and my nape hangs a few inches past my shoulders curly. Overall I'm SL curly. Sigh. I have a long way to go!


----------



## CaraWalker (May 29, 2014)

wash and go is making my face greasy and break out


----------



## CaraWalker (May 29, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your hair is the holy grail *cries*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> Definitely not a miss! I love it!



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I had the best wash n go everrrrrrrrrrr yesterday! My hair was sooooo soft--zero crunch--and still is. Joigirl recommended ECO Argan to me a while ago, and I think it's my favorite gel of the series. For me it feels really moisturizing and doesn't dry my hair out.
> 
> This is 2nd day hair. I just took my scarf off but didn't do anything else.
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/user/naturalnewb/media/Bestwashngoever1-Copy_zpsd25fdf95.jpg.html
> ...



Good God have mercy!  Think I just died twice...I'm at a lost for words...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 29, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> This is my wash n go from Monday



Y'all not playing with these beautiful heads of hair. Gorgeous ma'am


----------



## curlyTisME (May 29, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> your hair is the holy grail *cries*



I'm drooling!!


----------



## AJellyCake (May 29, 2014)

Awwww thanks, everyone!!!


----------



## Joigirl (May 29, 2014)

AJellyCake, your hair is beautiful! I love the curls and the length. I am so glad that the Eco Styler Argan worked for you!


----------



## AJellyCake (May 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> AJellyCake, your hair is beautiful! I love the curls and the length. I am so glad that the Eco Styler Argan worked for you!



Thank you, Joigirl. And thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## CaraWalker (May 30, 2014)

i couldnt get a good picture to save my life but im making a little progress on defining


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

My sister in law just finished my tree braids. I was running out of hair the closer she got to the center but that's okay. She made it work. Excuse my under eye circles I hate them with a passion lol! Trying to keep this up for the summer but we shall see.



View attachment 263421



View attachment 263423


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 5, 2014)

curl pattern pics. still no product/leave in... smh at me lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 5, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> curl pattern pics. still no product/leave in... smh at me lol



Bee-u-ti-ful!


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Bee-u-ti-ful!



thank you!

last minute invite out this is what i ended up with...


----------



## oceanwater (Jun 6, 2014)

bunnycolvin love it!


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 7, 2014)

I like Eden Bodyworks curl cream but I can't seem to get consistent results. 80% of my hair loves it. My crown not so much. It is frizzy and undefined. Any tricks for getting your frizzy areas to behave when using cream-based stylers?

I plan to restyle that section today and apply more product.


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 7, 2014)

Btw, I tried my first wash n go today.  I used kinky curly products.  When it dries I'll post pics... I'm kinda scared and excited all at once...  I see white stuff in my hair..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I like Eden Bodyworks curl cream but I can't seem to get consistent results. 80% of my hair loves it. My crown not so much. It is frizzy and undefined. Any tricks for getting your frizzy areas to behave when using cream-based stylers?  I plan to restyle that section today and apply more product.


 I love the products and am having the exact same problem.  I've tried adding gel on to to get the definition.  I'm still working on it.  I'd love to know the answer. BTW...love your curls!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 7, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I like Eden Bodyworks curl cream but I can't seem to get consistent results. 80% of my hair loves it. My crown not so much. It is frizzy and undefined. Any tricks for getting your frizzy areas to behave when using cream-based stylers?
> 
> I plan to restyle that section today and apply more product.



Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 7, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love the products and am having the exact same problem.  I've tried adding gel on to to get the definition.  I'm still working on it.  I'd love to know the answer. BTW...love your curls!



Thanks! Please do the same if you find a good combo. I want to avoid using gel all the time, but maybe this part of my hair needs it. I am going to try clarifying tomorrow to see if buildup is my issue.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 7, 2014)

wash and go with two flat twists in the front ( or some sort of approximation lol).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

2nd day hair. I can never get a good decent pic but oh well.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> 2nd day hair. I can never get a good decent pic but oh well.



Looks beautiful girl!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Looks beautiful girl!



Thanks joi...you're still my hair crush lol


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful Kindheart HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Kindheart


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Beautiful Kindheart HairPleezeGrow



Thanks

10 char


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 8, 2014)

Didn't get a good pic...but I think I used too much product... it's crispy feeling... it was looking like 4th or 5th day hair the first hour...lol : nono:

Today I have a puff, it looks ok... till I looked in the mirror at the back of it! Dry and ashy looking... fuzzy...but it's ok in the front tho... guess I'll learn.

My question: with all these curls, how do you even begin to detangle so you can wash again? I'm scared!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> Didn't get a good pic...but I think I used too much product... it's crispy feeling... it was looking like 4th or 5th day hair the first hour...lol : nono:
> 
> Today I have a puff, it looks ok... till I looked in the mirror at the back of it! Dry and ashy looking... fuzzy...but it's ok in the front tho... guess I'll learn.
> 
> My question: with all these curls, how do you even begin to detangle so you can wash again? I'm scared!



In sections. If possible can you detangle in the shower?  Do you detangle on wet or dry hair. If wet get in shower slather some rinse out condish and take your time in sections. If dry use an oil and take your time.


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 8, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> wash and go with two flat twists in the front ( or some sort of approximation lol).



me talking to my hair: "this could be us but you playing"


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> wash and go with two flat twists in the front ( or some sort of approximation lol).



Your hair is so thick and lovely. Reminds me of my youngest hair but longer. Her hair is pretty long but she has major shrinkage...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> me talking to my hair: "this could be us but you playing"



Hahaha!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 8, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> me talking to my hair: "this could be us but you playing"



I actually lol'd 



HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your hair is so thick and lovely. Reminds me of my youngest hair but longer. Her hair is pretty long but she has major shrinkage...



thank you! it's slowly becoming more beastly every day lol


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 8, 2014)

so I watched a few more YouTube videos on flat twisting! I think they came out better today. The back is a bit awkward lol


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried the Anthony dickey method today. My hair is less curly and more wavy like a braid out but it's frizzing up as I type this. Excuse my attire lol.

This is after much fluffing and scrunching and separating the chunky curls. I like big fluffy curls and when I got out from under the dryer my hair was limp and flat to my head. I should've took a before pic.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> so I watched a few more YouTube videos on flat twisting! I think they came out better today. The back is a bit awkward lol



This is beautiful. Great job


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I tried the Anthony dickey method today. My hair is less curly and more wavy like a braid out but it's frizzing up as I type this. Excuse my attire lol.  This is after much fluffing and scrunching and separating the chunky curls. I like big fluffy curls and when I got out from under the dryer my hair was limp and flat to my head. I should've took a before pic.



Stunning


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokahontas-  Wow! Just wow.
How long is you hair stretched?


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Pokahontas-  Wow! Just wow. How long is you hair stretched?


 Thanks! It's past waist length. I'm not even sure what that's called, hip-length or close to it I guess.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokahontas your hair is amazing!!

HairPleezeGrow thank you!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 9, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Pokahontas your hair is amazing!!  HairPleezeGrow thank you!


 Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's my wash n go this morning from yesterday after pineappling last night.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks! It's past waist length. I'm not even sure what that's called, hip-length or close to it I guess.



Just now I decided I want my hair to get beyond waist. I always though waist would be long enough but now I want even more.  This is all your fault Pokahontas


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 11, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my wash n go this morning from yesterday after pineappling last night.



Your curls are looking great. Have you changed your regimen?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Your curls are looking great. Have you changed your regimen?



Thanks joi....I did start using design essentials stretch cream and the gel. I use my normal AVJ after cowash and APB leave in and lotion and then cream on soaking wet hair while in shower (used to do this out of the shower on t-shirt dried hair) then apply the DE and T - shirt dry for 20 minutes. Also I've noticed it's been easier for me to pineapple with one pony on top of my head.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jun 12, 2014)

Everyone's hair is so pretty! Awesome thread.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

3rd day hair after pineappling with one pony. I'm telling y'all my hair NEVER lasts this long in a wash n go...


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks joi....I did start using design essentials stretch cream and the gel. I use my normal AVJ after cowash and APB leave in and lotion and then cream on soaking wet hair while in shower (used to do this out of the shower on t-shirt dried hair) then apply the DE and T - shirt dry for 20 minutes. Also I've noticed it's been easier for me to pineapple with one pony on top of my head.



Looks awesome. I love the definition! Styling on soaking wet hair works for me too.

Don't you just love the pineapple. It stretches the curls but maintains the definition.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Looks awesome. I love the definition! Styling on soaking wet hair works for me too.
> 
> Don't you just love the pineapple. It stretches the curls but maintains the definition.



Yes and I could never get it to work for me  before but now it works wonderfully.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> me talking to my hair: "this could be us but you playing"



This was cute


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't WNG but I'm just going to stay in here and gawk and everyone's hair


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


>



I love this...you could probably rock a nice curly wash n go fro!


----------



## kandigyrl (Jun 13, 2014)

Need help. I have been attempting a wash n go lately. I have been using Tresemme naturals conditioner and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel. I actually love the definition, however my hair has super shrinkage (more than normal- like up to my ear) and it's kinda crunchy when it initially dries. Am I using to much gel or should I leave out the conditioner. Thanks.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Jun 13, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> Need help. I have been attempting a wash n go lately. I have been using Tresemme naturals conditioner and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel. I actually love the definition, however my hair has super shrinkage (more than normal- like up to my ear) and it's kinda crunchy when it initially dries. Am I using to much gel or should I leave out the conditioner. Thanks.



What I find that helps is using my leave in, then an oil (coconut oil seems to work best for me), then  the gel. I use Eco styler as well but I find that the olive oil version is too heavy of a hold (level 10). The pink Eco styler gel is a level 8 hold so it leaves my hair softer and I have less shrinkage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> Need help. I have been attempting a wash n go lately. I have been using Tresemme naturals conditioner and Eco Styler Olive Oil gel. I actually love the definition, however my hair has super shrinkage (more than normal- like up to my ear) and it's kinda crunchy when it initially dries. Am I using to much gel or should I leave out the conditioner. Thanks.



Eco styler gel has a tendency to give you lots of shrinkage. Try diffusing at the roots after your hair is 40% dry. Stretch your roots while diffusing to help combat the shrinkage. You definitely don't want to leave out your leave in condish. Try an oil as well on your hair after you add your condish then gel. After it dries use a little oil to get the crunch out.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 13, 2014)

Had to let you ladies know about two products that my hair is in love with right now. Donna Marie Buttercreme and Curling Creme. I did my hair on Sunday and my hair is still moisturized! It is a little frizzy, but I don't plan to wash it until Sunday.

I used a light leave in followed by the buttercreme and then the curl creme. The buttercreme is heavy so it may not be right for fine-haired curlies.  This is my hair from yesterday.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Had to let you ladies know about two products that my hair is in love with right now. Donna Marie Buttercreme and Curling Creme. I did my hair on Sunday and my hair is still moisturized! It is a little frizzy, but I don't plan to wash it until Sunday.
> 
> I used a light leave in followed by the buttercreme and then the curl creme. The buttercreme is heavy so it may not be right for fine-haired curlies.  This is my hair from yesterday.



Just gorgeous Joi! It still looks awesome and I don't see any frizz. Great job


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Just gorgeous Joi! It still looks awesome and I don't see any frizz. Great job



Oh, the frizz is there, but hard to capture on camera. I am not complaining, I like a little frizz, it makes the style less wig-like perfect.


----------



## kandigyrl (Jun 13, 2014)

chestnutblonde said:


> What I find that helps is using my leave in, then an oil (coconut oil seems to work best for me), then  the gel. I use Eco styler as well but I find that the olive oil version is too heavy of a hold (level 10). The pink Eco styler gel is a level 8 hold so it leaves my hair softer and I have less shrinkage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





HairPleezeGrow said:


> Eco styler gel has a tendency to give you lots of shrinkage. Try diffusing at the roots after your hair is 40% dry. Stretch your roots while diffusing to help combat the shrinkage. You definitely don't want to leave out your leave in condish. Try an oil as well on your hair after you add your condish then gel. After it dries use a little oil to get the crunch out.



Thanks ladies. I will give your suggestions a try.


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 14, 2014)

> HairPleezeGrow I love this...you could probably rock a nice curly wash n go fro!



thanks! but honestly i wish my hair looked more like yours. i dont know how to get it there, more uniform and less cottony.

i finally bought a leave in! i bought the edens curl creme. they didnt have the souffle, but i couldnt remember which one was the heavier one anyway. it definitely made a difference. i had tons of curls that stayed even after i touched them dry. (usually my hair just becomes a cotton ball.) how much product should i use? i think if i use more i'll get better results but i dont want a hard/wet look. i'm going to try again today with a little more product.

(when i got out of the shower i accidentally dropped the jar and the top wasnt screwed all the way on, so like 1/3rd of it spilled on the nasty gym shower floor ) 

sallys had some of that wen knock off on sale so i bought a bottle. im a little worried because it has alcohol in it and i dont think i should be putting that in my hair. 

what should i do about my curl pattern? it doest even coil near the roots. the first couple of inches of my hair are just wavy S patterns and then it coils at the bottom. i dont think i like it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 14, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> thanks! but honestly i wish my hair looked more like yours. i dont know how to get it there, more uniform and less cottony.
> 
> i finally bought a leave in! i bought the edens curl creme. they didnt have the souffle, but i couldnt remember which one was the heavier one anyway. it definitely made a difference. i had tons of curls that stayed even after i touched them dry. (usually my hair just becomes a cotton ball.) how much product should i use? i think if i use more i'll get better results but i dont want a hard/wet look. i'm going to try again today with a little more product.
> 
> ...



Awe bun your hair is lovely and thick. Try applying your product on soaking wet hair and shingle it in which will help with it to not be so cottony. My youngest daughter has hair just like yours and I shingle to get her hair to set bc like you she has little to no definition at the roo r s just waves and then curls near the bottom. I also do a lot of twist styles on her hair bc due to lack of actual definition her hair will take on whatever shape I put it in. You can also try twisting your hair in chunky twists while soaking wet with product in it then once dry untwist and that will help with definition as well.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 16, 2014)

I used argan oil ecostyler gel for the first time, and my curls are super defined, but HARD! Any suggestions to soften it up? 

I was randomly experimenting, I wet my hair after a previous wash n go, put some tresemme moisture something on it, then the gel. I sealed my ends with JBCO, which may have been overkill. My hair is in 6 giant twists right now, so I will really see what it looks like tomorrow, but the last few inches are already hard.


----------



## Joigirl (Jun 16, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I used argan oil ecostyler gel for the first time, and my curls are super defined, but HARD! Any suggestions to soften it up?  I was randomly experimenting, I wet my hair after a previous wash n go, put some tresemme moisture something on it, then the gel. I sealed my ends with JBCO, which may have been overkill. My hair is in 6 giant twists right now, so I will really see what it looks like tomorrow, but the last few inches are already hard.



I can usually scrunch out the crunch with a little oil on my hands. Another option is to add a butter rather than an oil. My hair stays moisturized longer when I pair a strong gel with a butter.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I used argan oil ecostyler gel for the first time, and my curls are super defined, but HARD! Any suggestions to soften it up?
> 
> I was randomly experimenting, I wet my hair after a previous wash n go, put some tresemme moisture something on it, then the gel. I sealed my ends with JBCO, which may have been overkill. My hair is in 6 giant twists right now, so I will really see what it looks like tomorrow, but the last few inches are already hard.



If you were already working with an old wash n go then you probably used way too much product. If you already had gel in your hair the water you added more then likely reactivated what you had in your hair then adding more gel to it is a bit of overkill but you can scrunch out the crunch with an oil after it dries. I'm sure it will look fine though.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> If you were already working with an old wash n go then you probably used way too much product. If you already had gel in your hair the water you added more then likely reactivated what you had in your hair then adding more gel to it is a bit of overkill but you can scrunch out the crunch with an oil after it dries. I'm sure it will look fine though.


  See, what had happened was.....a few weeks ago I had an awesome wash n go by accident. I was being lazy, and went through part of my wash routine, but then I was like "*** it"...I don't even think I DC'd. So I slathered on a bunch of conditioner, it was either tresemme curl hydration or tresemme moisture (the cone free one), and then I sealed with JBCO on my ends and put my hair back in the 6 twists that I washed in. I left the twists in for a day and it looked amazing when I took it out. I tried to replicate it Friday, but it wasn't the same (I added an extra conditioner). So I didn't have any gel in my hair before this current wng, but I did have curl hydration which has some strong cones. I realized that I need to keep a hair journal until I figure out what products and techniques work, so I don't have to keep guessing.   Thanks for your help!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> See, what had happened was.....a few weeks ago I had an awesome wash n go by accident. I was being lazy, and went through part of my wash routine, but then I was like "*** it"...I don't even think I DC'd. So I slathered on a bunch of conditioner, it was either tresemme curl hydration or tresemme moisture (the cone free one), and then I sealed with JBCO on my ends and put my hair back in the 6 twists that I washed in. I left the twists in for a day and it looked amazing when I took it out. I tried to replicate it Friday, but it wasn't the same (I added an extra conditioner). So I didn't have any gel in my hair before this current wng, but I did have curl hydration which has some strong cones. I realized that I need to keep a hair journal until I figure out what products and techniques work, so I don't have to keep guessing.   Thanks for your help!



Oh okay yes keep a journal girl so you can get what you are looking for any time you want. Hope you figure it out and I'm sure you will. Good luck!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 16, 2014)

Crazy wash and go. Put it in a bun, took it down b/c my head started hurting. My hair has muscles lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Crazy wash and go. Put it in a bun, took it down b/c my head started hurting. My hair has muscles lol



Lol I love your bun though!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol I love your bun though!



aw! thank you  I was trying to keep my hair out of the way by puting in a quick bun, but I guess that just wasn't in the cards today lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot to post my hair from yesterday. We went to church and then to the movies for our son's 3 year old birthday. We then went to my hubby's uncle's house for father's day bbq. Didn't really know what to do to my hair so I cowashed it the night b4 and pineappled it but when I took pineapple down it wasn't cooperating so I pinned the side with a flower.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I'm back to wigging it lol. Need to hide my hair for a bit. I was going to get a sew in but I got all these darn wigs lying around I better use them lol. So my hair is braided up and wig applied.


----------



## Kysmet (Jun 22, 2014)

So I've just started WNG this week; first time all natural. The last time I had a texturizer.  The first time (Thursday night) I:  Washed/conditioned with Dark and Lovely Au Naturale Applied Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler as my leave in Applied As I Am Curling Jelly in smaller sections. I didn't shingle. Sat under my hooded dryer for about 45 minute; shook while under the dryer a bit Pinneappled for the night.   I loved the results until while getting in my car the next morning I saw flakes. I mean flakes just came out of nowhere. So I'm on the fence with the Curling Jelly. Went on the website and they said to "use liberally but too much may flake"

 Today I washed/conditioned and this time:
Added black castor oil to my wet hair
Shingled with Eco Styler Pink
Sat under my hooded dryer again

Today's results were better. No flakes!!  I'll have to wait to see 2nd day hair to compare level of poofiness. My hair grew way too full on 3rd day the first time around.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Kysmet said:


> So I've just started WNG this week; first time all natural. The last time I had a texturizer.  The first time (Thursday night) I:  Washed/conditioned with Dark and Lovely Au Naturale Applied Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler as my leave in Applied As I Am Curling Jelly in smaller sections. I didn't shingle. Sat under my hooded dryer for about 45 minute; shook while under the dryer a bit Pinneappled for the night.   I loved the results until while getting in my car the next morning I saw flakes. I mean flakes just came out of nowhere. So I'm on the fence with the Curling Jelly. Went on the website and they said to "use liberally but too much may flake"
> 
> Today I washed/conditioned and this time:
> Added black castor oil to my wet hair
> ...



Gorgeous results


----------



## nemi95 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm about 2yrs post relaxer. The rt side of my hair is completely different from the left side. Curl pattern is different and the amount of natural hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> I'm about 2yrs post relaxer. The rt side of my hair is completely different from the left side. Curl pattern is different and the amount of natural hair.



Curl pattern looks the same to me. It looks as if you are fully natural on the one side that has more frizz and you still have relaxed ends on the other side possibly weighing it down and that's why they seem different. Your hair is gorgeous and I bet it's going to look amazing when you finally decide to cut the relaxed hair.


----------



## Napp (Jun 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me a styler? No gels or gel like products please!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 23, 2014)

Napp said:


> Can anyone recommend me a styler? No gels or gel like products please!



I dk if these are considered stylers but I love design essentials stretching cream and also entwine curl creme is pretty good.


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 23, 2014)

nemi95 said:


> I'm about 2yrs post relaxer. The rt side of my hair is completely different from the left side. Curl pattern is different and the amount of natural hair.



my hair is much looser on the left compared to the right. i have no idea why. right side coils tighter and has much more shrinkage 

i am debating being a heat trained natural


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2014)

bunnycolvin said:


> my hair is much looser on the left compared to the right. i have no idea why. right side coils tighter and has much more shrinkage   i am debating being a heat trained natural



bunnycolvin

Pick aside and make the other side march either start scrunching the looser side or add products to trench the tighter  side Hth


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

So yeah the curls are back...its too darn hot for me and my wigs! My kids are such photo bombers...lol you don't want to take my pic but be in it  :-/


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 24, 2014)

^^aww lol how cute! pretty hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^aww lol how cute! pretty hair



Thanks...and no not cute get out of my pic lol!


----------



## starchgirl (Jun 24, 2014)

I've done successful wash n go #3.  Same products and techniques - KCKT, Castor Oil, and KCCC applied one at a time with praying hands with my hair in four sections.  Plopped hair with tshirt for 15-20 minutes, then left the house.  This time I didn't wet it after applying it because it didn't last past day two.  I think the rinsing washed away too much product.  

Did my hair on Sunday morning, it was still damp in the middle Monday morning because my hair holds water and KCCC makes it worse.  Used my new pineappling method of using banana clips not a satin scrunchy and now I'm on Day 3 with minimal frizz and still lots of definition!  I think I can make it to Day 5 with it pulled back in a headband.  Then maybe a bun and start all over again over the weekend.


----------



## Browndilocks (Jun 24, 2014)

Never thought wash n go's were for my 4a hair.  IDK what happened but after watching a ton of youtube videos and using the correct dose and combination of products, I've been able to do it.  Still can't believe that not only can I achieve this style but it also last a couple of days.  The only thing I have to do now is figure out how to keep the hair that touches the back of my neck from getting so dry and nappy.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 26, 2014)

second day hair! I'm getting better at this lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 26, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> second day hair! I'm getting better at this lol



Still beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jun 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Still beautiful!



Aww thank you! I have like 4 different gels on my hair lol.  I'm trying to use up all my stuff, I have too many hair products


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy 4th of July!



View attachment 267603



View attachment 267605



View attachment 267607


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Happy 4th of July!



Happy 4th of July! Love the curls!


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 4, 2014)

I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ecostyler had her hair looking right lol, I love the shine.


----------



## Napp (Jul 4, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267637



I think this girl and i have very similar textures. my hair is 4a and shrinks differently depending on what i put on it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267637




That conditioner only photo is everything to me.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.



I want to duplicate this picture, but I may replace the avg pic with a curling cream one.  I've been experimenting with my wash n gos lately, but I haven't done any of these, except Eco and I want to try Eco again.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2014)

My latest wng's. Humidity is poofing my hair up bad.


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 6, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267637



Yeah that conditioner only hair is pretty awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## iamyattababe (Jul 7, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My latest wng's. Humidity is poofing my hair up bad.



It looks cute!


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2014)

This thread is perfect. I will be heading the Sally's after work lol.

Anyone in here with a twa? I hate having to cowash every morning but my hair looks best after a fresh cowash and my curls are too tight to shake or finger pick.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2014)

robot. said:


> This thread is perfect. I will be heading the Sally's after work lol.  Anyone in here with a twa? I hate having to cowash every morning but my hair looks best after a fresh cowash and my curls are too tight to shake or finger pick.


Yes, I am your TWA Sista having the exact same problem no matter how I style it.what is your plan for Sally's?


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, I am your TWA Sista having the exact same problem no matter how I style it.what is your plan for Sally's?



The Eden Body Works curl creme and Eco argan gel. Hoping the gel will give me some hold so I can just spray to reactivate.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2014)

robot. said:


> The Eden Body Works curl creme and Eco argan gel. Hoping the gel will give me some hold so I can just spray to reactivate.


I bought he EBW and the Natural Hair Show for $5...should have gotten 3 or 4.  Didn't know about the stuff at the time.  I've got a new trick up my sleeve for my current styling regi... I have really been struggling to get soft defined curls, I might be on to something.  What is your current length?  When did you BC?  Do you have a length goal?  Sorry about the 3rd degree but I've been searching for my hair twin so that I can get some pointers...stalking YouTube, etc.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My latest wng's. Humidity is poofing my hair up bad.




Oh pok...  I still want to scalp you and wear your hair like a lf.  So jelly!!!! *swoons*


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I bought he EBW and the Natural Hair Show for $5...should have gotten 3 or 4.  Didn't know about the stuff at the time.  I've got a new trick up my sleeve for my current styling regi... I have really been struggling to get soft defined curls, I might be on to something.  What is your current length?  When did you BC?  Do you have a length goal?  Sorry about the 3rd degree but I've been searching for my hair twin so that I can get some pointers...stalking YouTube, etc.



You like it that much? That makes me excited! Is the EBW your "new trick"?

I got a tapered haircut in April and now I have anywhere from 0.5 to 2 inches over my head. No length goal yet just trying to keep the scissors away this time.  I've been natural 4 years now and love super short hair on me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's my 2nd day hair wng.  Dont mind my face, its my day off and I'm not doing NOTHIN today!!!





Excuse the size...  I'm trying to resize it and its being a booger


----------



## Napp (Jul 7, 2014)

My hair is still wet. I used gel because my hair wasn't acting right today. So far it feels OK. I'm using the blue fantasia IC gel and I'm hoping it doesn't end up crunchy.

Also where is whiteoleander91? I havent seen her posts lately.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

Napp if it does get crunchy just scrunch out the crunch


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 7, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Here's my 2nd day hair wng.  Dont mind my face, its my day off and I'm not doing NOTHIN today!!!  http://s697.photobucket.com/user/neekie5235/media/2014 hair/20140707_144054_1.jpg.html  Excuse the size...  I'm trying to resize it and its being a booger



Mz.MoMo5235 Your hair has grown so much!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you ^_^  Now I just wish it were thicker.  I'd gladly trade in length for some thickness


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 7, 2014)

Here's a second day wash & go (might be day 3) 
I spritzed with water + suave conditioner, shook it out, then added KBB hair butter


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 7, 2014)

robot. said:


> This thread is perfect. I will be heading the Sally's after work lol.
> 
> Anyone in here with a twa? I hate having to cowash every morning but my hair looks best after a fresh cowash and my curls are too tight to shake or finger pick.





Cattypus1 said:


> Yes, I am your TWA Sista having the exact same problem no matter how I style it.what is your plan for Sally's?



Robot Cattypus1 We need a thread devoted to TWA's and those who are not striving for longer natural hair but just want to maintain and style their TWA's.......I am transitioning and once my natural hair gets to a place where I can cut my relaxer I will BC and rock a TWA with no desire to grow it out much.

I am all over youtube looking for TWA naturals getting tips etc from them but many eventually grow their hair longer and I have to move on and find someone new. 

My goal is a healthy head of natural hair but short and styled either straight  at times or wash n go's, twist outs or whatever I can get on my short hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 8, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> Robot Cattypus1 We need a thread devoted to TWA's and those who are not striving for longer natural hair but just want to maintain and style their TWA's.......I am transitioning and once my natural hair gets to a place where I can cut my relaxer I will BC and rock a TWA with no desire to grow it out much.  I am all over youtube looking for TWA naturals getting tips etc from them but many eventually grow their hair longer and I have to move on and find someone new.   My goal is a healthy head of natural hair but short and styled either straight  at times or wash n go's, twist outs or whatever I can get on my short hair.


Go for it on the new thread, I'm sure there are lots of TWA naturals who love short hair...I'm just not one of them.  I think my biggest problem is that I haven't really accepted that I have a TWA.  Hopefully, this is temporary for me.  I have never had long...even medium length unrelaxed hair, ever.  I think this stage is taking me back to my childhood when my hair was always a problem for everyone including me and when I was afraid it wouldn't grow past my ears.  I'm praying it really is just a stage.  I wanted to see my length retention so I BC-ed at 10 months.  I don't regret the chop because my transitioning hair looked terrible.  I have this irrational fear that my curly hair is going to always be a fro.  I hate that it's taking so long for me to know I'm making progress.


----------



## TeeMartini (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok so after reading through this thread last night and watching some you tube videos. I decided to attempt my first wash and go..... EPIC FAIL.  I think for 2 reasons the 1st being that I need to bite the bullet and finally get rid of these relaxed ends. Iam not sure why it's so difficult. It's only about an inch of hair. Secondly, I don't think I liked my choice of leave in and styling gel. I used Kinky curly not today and Eco styler argan oil Gel. I need a creamier leave in perhaps next time and not such a hard gel. I guess it will be trial and error from this point. If you ladies have any suggestions I would love to hear them. I absolutely love this style and would love it to work for my hair. I won't bother to scare y'all with pictures from that disaster.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 9, 2014)

TeeMartini said:


> Ok so after reading through this thread last night and watching some you tube videos. I decided to attempt my first wash and go..... EPIC FAIL.  I think for 2 reasons the 1st being that I need to bite the bullet and finally get rid of these relaxed ends. Iam not sure why it's so difficult. It's only about an inch of hair. Secondly, I don't think I liked my choice of leave in and styling gel. I used Kinky curly not today and Eco styler argan oil Gel. I need a creamier leave in perhaps next time and not such a hard gel. I guess it will be trial and error from this point. If you ladies have any suggestions I would love to hear them. I absolutely love this style and would love it to work for my hair. I won't bother to scare y'all with pictures from that disaster.


kinky curly is the worst. I remember the consistency of that to be similar to tar. I'm getting great WNG results with soaking wet hair, then oil, then Jane Carter's Curl define Cream and lastly a tiny bit of gel. I can also get away with leaving out the Oil and gel


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay I bought a bunch of stuff to try.

Tonight I'm going to do a Cherry Lola Treatment followed by the Shea Moisture extra nourishing condish. My kimmaytube mix for a leave-in and Eco Styler custard to style.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jul 9, 2014)

Today's wash n go. I put half of it up. Too hot to have all that hair in my face.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 9, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Today's wash n go. I put half of it up. Too hot to have all that hair in my face.



Pretty!!!

.........


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 9, 2014)

I finally got my daughters wash n go right!  For her fine but super dense hair I left a bit of conditioner on during the last rinse, doused with plenty of JBCO. Took her outside to "whip her hair back and forth". Then some drying time outside while reading a book. Perfection. Gels and extra creams do nothing for her. But simple rinse out conditioner and oil gives her hair plenty of hang time with little to no frizz.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 9, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Today's wash n go. I put half of it up. Too hot to have all that hair in my face.



Beautiful!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2014)

robot. said:


> Okay I bought a bunch of stuff to try.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to do a Cherry Lola Treatment followed by the Shea Moisture extra nourishing condish. My kimmaytube mix for a leave-in and Eco Styler custard to style.



My fro is super shrunken and the back where my hair is the shortest is PERFECTLY defined. I think I'm going to have to clip some ends. I still have a little frizz even after the treatment. I think I could've gotten better definition with another product. The Eco Styler cocktail doesn't seem to have the level of hold I like.

I did things a la Anthony Dickey. I think another combo of products would be better.


----------



## robot. (Jul 10, 2014)

Hair's back to being as frizzy as it always is. *sigh* 

I'll try a different combo of products tomorrow morning and an egg treatment later in the week.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok, what is this Anthony Dicky thing I keep hearing about?!

robot. I personally have no luck with gels.  Even natural ones.  For me they only work when I wont to really slick my edges down for a bun. But for a wng, nope.  Took a while for me to figure out.  Maybe you need a heavier leave in? Also it could just be the length. When I was growing from a buzz cut I hit a phase where product I already knew worked for my hair and had been working for years, still wasnt helping.  And in all honesty I just ran around looking like I had a toddlers hair cut for a while until it started to cooperate again.

I just know that with me, weather and length play a huge roll in how a deal with my mop.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 

Here is the thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=729695&highlight=anthony


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ok, what is this Anthony Dicky thing I keep hearing about?!
> 
> robot. I personally have no luck with gels.  Even natural ones.  For me they only work when I wont to really slick my edges down for a bun. But for a wng, nope.  Took a while for me to figure out.  Maybe you need a heavier leave in? Also it could just be the length. When I was growing from a buzz cut I hit a phase where product I already knew worked for my hair and had been working for years, still wasnt helping.  And in all honesty I just ran around looking like I had a toddlers hair cut for a while until it started to cooperate again.
> 
> I just know that with me, weather and length play a huge roll in how a deal with my mop.



Anthony Dickey method is using a ton of products and applying to soaking wet hair. I don't necessarily think it his method as many people have been doing this for ever but people heard of him and "his method" through Taren Guy.

Eta- conditioners to cowash as well


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> 
> Here is the thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=729695&highlight=anthony



OMG!!!  How long does it take for peoples hair to dry doing this?!


----------



## Divine. (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OMG!!!  How long does it take for peoples hair to dry doing this?!



Forever  I still have some wet patches. It's been 5.5 hours.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Anthony Dickey method is using a ton of products and applying to soaking wet hair. I don't necessarily think it his method as many people have been doing this for ever but people heard of him and "his method" through Taren Guy.
> 
> Eta- conditioners to cowash as well



Yeah???  Well, shows how often I watched Taren.  Guess it was a good idea to unsub from her for real cause I never heard of this guy.

Isnt this similar to Teri's tightly curly method?  I mean it seams familiar but I know I didnt hear of it from him.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2014)

Divine. said:


> Forever  I still have some wet patches. It's been 5.5 hours.



o.o

That is exactly what I thought. Especially for yall with really thick dense hair (that you need to donate to me so I stop feeling bald  )


----------



## robot. (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ok, what is this Anthony Dicky thing I keep hearing about?!
> 
> robot. I personally have no luck with gels.  Even natural ones.  For me they only work when I wont to really slick my edges down for a bun. But for a wng, nope.  Took a while for me to figure out.  Maybe you need a heavier leave in? Also it could just be the length. When I was growing from a buzz cut I hit a phase where product I already knew worked for my hair and had been working for years, still wasnt helping.  And in all honesty I just ran around looking like I had a toddlers hair cut for a while until it started to cooperate again.
> 
> I just know that with me, weather and length play a huge roll in how a deal with my mop.



I did get a lot more definition than I usually do. I think it's a combo of needing a trim and a better combo of products and just nature. I've cut my hair maybe four times and always seem to have this problem with my sides. No curl, just frizz. I will keep trying though.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yeah???  Well, shows how often I watched Taren.  Guess it was a good idea to unsub from her for real cause I never heard of this guy.
> 
> Isnt this similar to Teri's tightly curly method?  I mean it seams familiar but I know I didnt hear of it from him.



I know right! Yes I think it is like the tightly curly method. I never heard of him b4 either so go figure but I know this method had been around forever lol.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 10, 2014)

I've recently learned I get my best wash n go results when I don't use gels but rather when I use creams and leave ins. Currently using CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and Whipped Aloe Gel. Super soft results.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 10, 2014)

robot. said:


> Hair's back to being as frizzy as it always is. *sigh*
> 
> I'll try a different combo of products tomorrow morning and an egg treatment later in the week.



I also stopped getting as much frizz and needed less product when I stopped using a comb. My hair tends to behave on its own now.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 10, 2014)

Today's wash and go


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 10, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I've recently learned I get my best wash n go results when I don't use gels but rather when I use creams and leave ins. Currently using CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and Whipped Aloe Gel. Super soft results.



I never thought to try the Almond Jai.  I got a good one with the Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream,  then a not so great wash and go.   I think I need to work on technique.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2014)

Can I hang out in here with you guys? Since I cut my hair again in March I was basically back in TWA phase and a wash n go was easy. Now my hair is doing what it always does when it gets a bit longer. Some parts are frizzier than normal and I find I'm using more product than usual to get it to look the way it should for wash n gos. I'm not sure if frizzy comes with length for me or what but I'm thinking it may be time to switch products and technique.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> Can I hang out in here with you guys? Since I cut my hair again in March I was basically back in TWA phase and a wash n go was easy. Now my hair is doing what it always does when it gets a bit longer. Some parts are frizzier than normal and I find I'm using more product than usual to get it to look the way it should for wash n gos. I'm not sure if frizzy comes with length for me or what but I'm thinking it may be time to switch products and technique.



Girl c'mon in!

I never even asked.  I just started posting 

ETA:  Yes, when growing out from a twa your wash and grows evolve and you have to work through it.  I had several bad hair weeks/months during the grow out process erplexed


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^ Well I'm jumping right in then.

I think I'm going to try conditioner only tomorrow. I'm just worried about how that will look once it's dry. My hair is getting longer in the front and it hangs on my forehead. When it dries it's shrinks some and there's almost no definition, which I don't care too much about I guess. It just doesn't look...right for some reason.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

KammyGirl at one point my wng looked like this once tried no matter what I did!





I just had to look crazy for a bit while my hair decided what she wanted to do with her self


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

OMG WHY ARE MY PIX POSTING SO BIG HERE?!?!?  What the ***** man!  Sorry guys.  My photobucket is not my friend right now.  I've been trying to fix it and its just not


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2014)

Now I'm scared because your hair in the pic is longer than mine now. So I have more trouble to look forward to. LOL 

How long did it take you to get out of that phase?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> Now I'm scared because your hair in the pic is longer than mine now. So I have more trouble to look forward to. LOL
> 
> How long did it take you to get out of that phase?



That phase lasted a good 3 months I thing.  Here is a wng litterally 30days after that first pic.  Conditioner and some oil ONLY!!!





The above was the best hair days of my LIFE! That lasted about a good 3 mos as well.  I have never had such a simple time with my hair as I did last sept which is why I get so tempted to cut back to that.

My hair doesnt cooperate like that any more.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> Now I'm scared because your hair in the pic is longer than mine now. So I have more trouble to look forward to. LOL
> 
> How long did it take you to get out of that phase?




And dont be scared.  We all hit that awkward hair point when growing out a twa.  I almost gave up a few times and buzzed it off again during my toddler hair phase (you see why I call it the toddler hair?  )

I still do want to buzz it sometimes because now at bsl (or some where around there) my hair is being a jerk to me.  The only difference is now I can put her in a bun when she's a brat.  Like hair time out.  Only reason I dont buzz it again is because that toddler hair phase was really rough getting through.  I think if I cared more about my hair appearance I would have just died or got a weave.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 11, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> ^^^ Well I'm jumping right in then.  I think I'm going to try conditioner only tomorrow. I'm just worried about how that will look once it's dry. My hair is getting longer in the front and it hangs on my forehead. When it dries it's shrinks some and there's almost no definition, which I don't care too much about I guess. It just doesn't look...right for some reason.


I've been fighting the same battle...I had to give up shampoo.  Been working on finding my holy grail products...shrinkage ain't no joke!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That phase lasted a good 3 months I thing. Here is a wng litterally 30days after that first pic. Conditioner and some oil ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mz.MoMo5235 Beautiful. Hopefully I'll get lucky and mine comes out decent with only conditioner. I thought about adding a little oil too. We'll see how it goes. I'll post a pic tomorrow. Good or bad.



Cattypus1 said:


> I've been fighting the same battle...I had to give up shampoo. Been working on finding my holy grail products...shrinkage ain't no joke!


 
Cattypus1 Hmmm could the shampoo be contributing to my frizz? I only use it about once a week now. Something to think about for me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

It could very well be the shampoo is to drying.  Give it a shot. Worse that will happen is you'll get a little build and it doesnt work in which case you go back to shampoo and know its something else.


----------



## robot. (Jul 12, 2014)

My WNG today is awesome! Very little frizz and no drippies! I did a few things differently...

I co-washed on dry hair (which took a lot of conditioner) and focused on smoothing my hair, almost like trying to slick it back in a pony. I smoothed it forward, backward, leftward, and rightward  to allow all the strands to clump in whatever direction they needed to. I smoothed until I saw my curls clumping and added more conditioner to the frizzy parts.

When I rinsed out the conditioner, I didn't run my fingers through my hair but kind of cupped my hand against my scalp to get the water through my roots. I could feel my curls clumping so I didn't want to disturb them.

I used the kimmaytube leave-in mix and layered eco styler over some curl keeper. I'll reverse the two stylers next time to see how I like it. I smoothed the eco similar to how I smoothed the conditioner. I'm so excited because I think my curl memory will improve with more washes and I had almost no drippies after smoothing the gel through.

Yesterday I tried the EBW underneath the eco and it left my hair very soft but with little extra definition.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2014)

robot.

WHERE THE PICTURES THO?!!!!!!!!

Some of us wanna' see the gawjus'ness!


----------



## robot. (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^ I am turrrrible with hair pictures but bc you're my girl 



I wish I had a before picture so yall could see just how frizzy it was. It was really getting me down.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 12, 2014)

robot. Your hair looks great!

Here's mine today using only conditioner. I might try this again because it came out ok. The front was still a little frizzy but I did shampoo first. When I do it again I'll ditch the poo. The only thing is I have to be careful that my hair doesn't dry white. Other than that as it dries its really soft and looks even better. Last pic is the finished product about 75% dry.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't kill me. No idea how to rotate. Can anyone tell me how when posting pics with the app.


----------



## robot. (Jul 12, 2014)

^^ Thank you!  You are gorgeous! I love the shape of your hair cut.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2014)

robot.

I love your curly-q's! So Pretty! 

KammyGirl

I LOVE your hairs shape! Do you have a tapered cut or is this how your hair naturally grows? If the answer is yes, lucky you! Your entire twa stage is gonna be fierce!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks ladies. You know, I'm not even sure if my hair grows this way. Lol March was the first time I ever got my hair cut and the stylist said she'd keep my hair shape but even everything up so it wasn't sloppy. This is what I was left with.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 12, 2014)

I shouldn't take selfies because I suck at it, but here is my conditioner only.   I'm lo po, so it's only 90% dry even though I did it 10 hours ago.   It's frizzy, but the curls are there.  Not particularly soft. I used HE Long Term Relationship, which is giving me a minor headache from the scent.

ETA:  I'm not sure why one is sideways


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 12, 2014)

uofmpanther 

Thats some good definition for only using conditioner. Do you shingle the conditioner in?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> uofmpanther
> 
> Thats some good definition for only using conditioner. Do you shingle the conditioner in?



EnExitStageLeft

Thanks!  It frizzes wherever I touch it, so I don't think I can do conditioner only very often.  I like to put my hands in my hair.  Maybe I should try conditioner plus gel.  

I don't shingle because I haven't found it worked with the curl pattern around my edges, my hair never dries, and it takes too long IMHO.  Instead, I smooth gobs of product in giant sections (~8 sections) first.  Then I smooth the top with more product, focusing on the front.  Then, I flip my head over to smooth the bottom with more product, focusing on the back.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 13, 2014)

iamyattababe said:


> It looks cute!





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Oh pok...  I still want to scalp you and wear your hair like a lf.  So jelly!!!! *swoons*



Thanks ladies!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm liking the conditioner only thing. I have no idea why I didn't try this before. I like to cowash daily and this morning it was fantastic. It felt so smooth and soft and I could just run my fingers through my hair.I'm happy for now. But I still have to figure out how to get rid of the frizz in front.


----------



## justNikki (Jul 13, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I've recently learned I get my best wash n go results when I don't use gels but rather when I use creams and leave ins. Currently using CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and Whipped Aloe Gel. Super soft results.



My cream styler (I use As I Am Twist Defining Cream as my WNG styler) works very well for me during less humid months, but I live in the humid arse south and there ain't no way I can rock with just a cream, gotta have some gel during summer. 

Those of you who are doing conditioner only at this time of year, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## robot. (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm finding that really gooey gels take way longer to dry and drip a lot more than just "regular" gels. So far the Eco has given me the best results.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 14, 2014)

robot. I like Eco too. The only problem I've been having is how crunchy it dries. Which one are you using? I've tried all of them, green, pink, white, blue. I've tried using a little with oil under, then oil on top, nothing is working to get rid of that crunch. But I really like the definition I get with that. If I use the gel this week I'll take a picture.


----------



## Karmi (Jul 14, 2014)

I love this thread, i drool over the hair in here.

Here's my wash n go using Eco styler olive oil and SM raw shea butter detangler.  This combo seem to do the best for my coils, also no white build up at all.


----------



## robot. (Jul 14, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> robot. I like Eco too. The only problem I've been having is how crunchy it dries. Which one are you using? I've tried all of them, green, pink, white, blue. I've tried using a little with oil under, then oil on top, nothing is working to get rid of that crunch. But I really like the definition I get with that. If I use the gel this week I'll take a picture.


I'm using the argan oil (yellow gel, red top). I'm still experimenting with leave-ins.


Karmi said:


> I love this thread, i drool over the hair in here.
> 
> Here's my wash n go using Eco styler olive oil and SM raw shea butter detangler.  This combo seem to do the best for my coils, also no white build up at all.



Pretty!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jul 14, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> robot. I like Eco too. The only problem I've been having is how crunchy it dries. Which one are you using? I've tried all of them, green, pink, white, blue. I've tried using a little with oil under, then oil on top, nothing is working to get rid of that crunch. But I really like the definition I get with that. If I use the gel this week I'll take a picture.



What about with a cream or butter underneath? That's the only way to get rid of the crunch for me


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 14, 2014)

I have to be careful with layering because my hair is low porosity and it takes forever for products to soak in. But I still want to try this. 

myhairgrowstoo what creams and/or butters are you using?


----------



## robot. (Jul 15, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> What about with a cream or butter underneath? That's the only way to get rid of the crunch for me



I'm experimenting with different curl creams right now. 

My best WNG yet today! Dried in about two hours with no crunch but lots of definition and shine! 

Cowash + KJ Naturals Marshmallow leave-in + KJN Stretch n Curl custard + Eco Styler Argan

The Eco Styler Argan is my favorite styler so far. Even when I use it on wet hair, it's so thick it stops my hair from dripping all over the place. I hate having to get ready with a towel around my shoulders to constantly wipe at my face. Can't beat the price, either.

My new smoothing technique helps tons, too, even on my fussy sections.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 15, 2014)

Just did a wash and go today! It's currently drying right now.

I used the Yes To Carrots! Scalp Relief Shampoo and Conditioner and deep conditioned with Yes To Carrots! Pampering Conditioner. I styled with Kinky Curly Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 15, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> Just did a wash and go today! It's currently drying right now.
> 
> I used the Yes To Carrots! Scalp Relief Shampoo and Conditioner and deep conditioned with Yes To Carrots! Pampering Conditioner. I styled with Kinky Curly Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.



Let me know how you like the Kinky Curly Curling Custard. I was not a fan. It is so sticky and gooey and it takes forever to dry. I'd like to know if anyone gets different results.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 15, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> Let me know how you like the Kinky Curly Curling Custard. I was not a fan. It is so sticky and gooey and it takes forever to dry. I'd like to know if anyone gets different results.



Oh I've been using it for about a month now. I like it a lot. It gives me wonderful definition and slightly elongates my curls. The best thing about the custard is that it gives me 2nd and 3rd day hair. It does take a while to dry (my hair is still drying lol). However, I'm only planning on to use it in the warmer months. The only real con about it is the price (#poorcollegestudent). It works so well though, I don't really mind shelling out the extra bucks.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh! My wash n go came out like crap today. The probably being I didn't wash n go. I was running late this morning so I didn't cowash. I just sort of spritzed with water and then did as I normally do. I shouldn't have even bothered. It looks a mess.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 15, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> Ugh! My wash n go came out like crap today. The probably being I didn't wash n go. I was running late this morning so I didn't cowash. I just sort of spritzed with water and then did as I normally do. I shouldn't have even bothered. It looks a mess.


I had actually considered trying this but I was afraid I'd hate the results and be out and about and not be able to do anything about it.  Do you think it wasn't wet enough to start?


----------



## justNikki (Jul 15, 2014)

I typically leave in about 1/4 of my Tresemme Flawless Curls conditioner that I use when conditioning, add a generous amount of Marc Anthony Strictly Curls Stretch and a little gel on top.  I get the bomb.com wngs with this combo.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 15, 2014)

Cattypus1 yeah it wasn't wet enough. I spritz a lot and I thought my  hair was drenched. But when I started adding gel it wasn't wet underneath. My wash n gos are best on soaking wet hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2014)

KammyGirl Your hair is super cute!!!  I love it!  I miss that length.  Man if the grow out process wasnt so sucky or I knew I could commit to the short life I would chop right now!

I finally washed my hair tonight.  Up in a pineapple til morning


----------



## robot. (Jul 16, 2014)

Second day hair! I am so happy!


----------



## Karmi (Jul 16, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> @ Neomorph - I cant figure out how to use this stuff without getting sticky gross hair. I love the definition but can't stand to touch it. Are you very light with it? Do you use the knot today with it?
> 
> Sorry messed up the quote.


----------



## Karmi (Jul 16, 2014)

4th day hair. 

Don't think I can get another day out of this so it will be in a puff the next 2 day.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> @ Neomorph - I cant figure out how to use this stuff without getting sticky gross hair. I love the definition but can't stand to touch it. Are you very light with it? Do you use the knot today with it?
> 
> Sorry messed up the quote.



I use the Knot Today with it and I only use about a quarter sized amount of the custard throughout out my hair. It's sticky at first but the feeling goes away once I shake my hair out and diffuse it. It took me awhile to figure out what worked best for my hair. The custard is known to be a tricky product to master.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> 4th day hair.
> 
> Don't think I can get another day out of this so it will be in a puff the next 2 day.



Your hair is beautiful


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Kysmet said:


> So I've just started WNG this week; first time all natural. The last time I had a texturizer.  The first time (Thursday night) I:  Washed/conditioned with Dark and Lovely Au Naturale Applied Taliah Waajid The Great Detangler as my leave in Applied As I Am Curling Jelly in smaller sections. I didn't shingle. Sat under my hooded dryer for about 45 minute; shook while under the dryer a bit Pinneappled for the night.   I loved the results until while getting in my car the next morning I saw flakes. I mean flakes just came out of nowhere. So I'm on the fence with the Curling Jelly. Went on the website and they said to "use liberally but too much may flake"
> 
> Today I washed/conditioned and this time:
> Added black castor oil to my wet hair
> ...



I know I'm late but I like the way your wng looks. Very pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Browndilocks said:


> Never thought wash n go's were for my 4a hair.  IDK what happened but after watching a ton of youtube videos and using the correct dose and combination of products, I've been able to do it.  Still can't believe that not only can I achieve this style but it also last a couple of days.  *The only thing I have to do now is figure out how to keep the hair that touches the back of my neck from getting so dry and nappy.*



Please share when you figure this out. My nape hair dries out quickly.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> I found this pic and thought it was interesting, not sure if it's a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267637



I like all of them.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That phase lasted a good 3 months I thing.  Here is a wng litterally 30days after that first pic.  Conditioner and some oil ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I'm always stalking you. But I don't see anything wrong with cutting back to that length. It looks nice and as you say its very workable for you.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

robot. said:


> ^^^ I am turrrrible with hair pictures but bc you're my girl
> 
> View attachment 268719
> 
> I wish I had a before picture so yall could see just how frizzy it was. It was really getting me down.



Look at all those cute curls


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I love this thread, i drool over the hair in here.
> 
> Here's my wash n go using Eco styler olive oil and SM raw shea butter detangler.  This combo seem to do the best for my coils, also no white build up at all.
> 
> View attachment 268963



Very pretty. Great definition and shine.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

I like hanging out in here


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 16, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> I use the Knot Today with it and I only use about a quarter sized amount of the custard throughout out my hair. It's sticky at first but the feeling goes away once I shake my hair out and diffuse it. It took me awhile to figure out what worked best for my hair. The custard is known to be a tricky product to master.



I have accidentally used too much before and ended up with sticky hair.  It also flakes when I use too much.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

I need help yall and I dont feel like making a new thread for it. 

My hair is thinning.  I dont know why.  I dont know if its age, hormones, stress, or what.  But today when I took down my pineapple I realized just how thin its gotten.  I took a pic of the top of my head and seriously there is so much scalp I almost cried right there.

I havent noticed any unusual amount shedding in my comb, but since I dont detangle every day then who knows.  I have had extra stress on my plate lately and my diet is not the best right now (trying to get back on track with that). But in the past my diet has been way worse and I have had more stress.

At this point I dont care whats causing the thinning I just want it to STOP!!!  What can I use to thicken up my hair?!  I know castor oil is the main "go to" to thicken up hair, however that's been in my reggie for some years now, soooooo, below is my reggie

Wash with poo when ever my scalp tells me (right now using Clear brand poo in the purple bottle but usually I use HS of some sort)
Cond with Aussie Moist
I use Aussie Moist diluted with water as a leave in and mah grease (raw shea butter, evco, co, evoo, eo and just recently I started mixing in Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer Mega Thick to mah grease when I first started to REALLY notice the thinning), and then I top it off with my oil mix (ecvo, evoo, co, and eo) when needed.

I'm going to start taking prenatals again and other than that I dont really know what else to do.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

Karmi said:


> View attachment 269225
> 
> 4th day hair.
> 
> Don't think I can get another day out of this so it will be in a puff the next 2 day.



I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!  You have the perfect curls!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 17, 2014)

got the bomb wash n go yesterday, only thing I didn't like was how hard it was. I really hate hard hair


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I need help yall and I dont feel like making a new thread for it.
> 
> My hair is thinning.  I dont know why.  I dont know if its age, hormones, stress, or what.  But today when I took down my pineapple I realized just how thin its gotten.  I took a pic of the top of my head and seriously there is so much scalp I almost cried right there.
> 
> ...



Awe Mo not sure what's causing it. Have you made an appointment to see a specialist?  Maybe there's some underlying cause besides age. I hope you figure it out hun.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 17, 2014)

[USER=95107]Mz.MoMo5235[/USER];20345421 said:
			
		

> I'm going to start taking prenatals again and other than that I dont really know what else to do.



You mentioned prenatals.  Did you just have a baby?  Could it be post-partum shedding?

How long have you been using your grease?


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 17, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I have accidentally used too much before and ended up with sticky hair.  It also flakes when I use too much.  A little goes a long way.



Lol, I don't think there is a person on this earth who hasn't tried Kinky Curly and *didn't* end up with sticky hair _at least once_. You're right, a little definitely goes a long way, which helps make up for the price a bit. I've never had it flake in my hair before.


----------



## Karmi (Jul 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!  You have the perfect curls!



I sooo wish that was true Lol! She behaves now and then.


----------



## lux10023 (Jul 17, 2014)

dove has a nourish styling mousse and its soft with a great scent

did a wash n go with wen..added some grape seed oil then the dove nourish styling mousse--hair smells great and my curls are softtt..
i think a setting lotion of sorts or a soft mousse is something to consider for definition


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> You mentioned prenatals.  Did you just have a baby?  Could it be post-partum shedding?
> 
> How long have you been using your grease?



I wish... Then I'd know there'd be an end to it. 

No I just have been taking them off and on since forever and a day. My friend got prego when we were 19 and she couldnt keep down her prenatals and my nails started breaking for no reason so I took them... then just kept doing it lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

lux10023 said:


> dove has a nourish styling mousse and its soft with a great scent
> 
> did a wash n go with wen..added some grape seed oil then the dove nourish styling mousse--hair smells great and my curls are softtt..
> i think a setting lotion of sorts or a soft mousse is something to consider for definition



Nice! I remember tresseme used to have one that was ok but then it started drying my hair out. But that was forever ago


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Awe Mo not sure what's causing it. Have you made an appointment to see a specialist?  Maybe there's some underlying cause besides age. I hope you figure it out hun.



Only thing my doc could think of was to check my thyroid and its normal. Which is shocking since that thing is broken in half of my family members lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> How long have you been using your grease?



And I've started using my grease again about 3wks ago cause the air where I moved to is so dry. Before I've used it every winter since I figured out where to buy shea butter. 

I just recently added the doo gro to it though.  I bought the doo gro to see if it would stop the thinning but my scalp couldn't handle the grease (made me wash my hair more often) so I melted some down to mix with my my shea... so as not to waste and to see if I can see any benifit from it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've decided to blame India for my hair thinning! India is going to be the death of me even though I've been back for 2 years!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I've decided to blame India for my hair thinning! India is going to be the death of me even though I've been back for 2 years!



I don't know the cause of your thinning issues. I hope it is just the result of stress and will correct itself.

I had serious issues in the crown. Detoxing weekly with a mudwash and more frequent washing (using water on my scalp) helped to correct it. My scalp was severely dehydrated. I really don't think that is your issue. But maybe the mud detox may help.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I don't know the cause of your thinning issues. I hope it is just the result of stress and will correct itself.
> 
> I had serious issues in the crown. Detoxing weekly with a mudwash and more frequent washing (using water on my scalp) helped to correct it. My scalp was severely dehydrated. I really don't think that is your issue. But maybe the mud detox may help.



Both are a good idea actually. I dont water rinse as much as I used to. And in all honestly my whole body probably needs a detox

Eta: the thinning seems to be in the crown mainly as well.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2014)

^^It definitely doesn't hurt. The additional water each week helped the most and the mudwash was the runner up. I tried all the oils which helped some but it seemed like the more frequent water is what was missing to make the other things more effective.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> ^^It definitely doesn't hurt. The additional water each week helped the most and the mudwash was the runner up. I tried all the oils which helped some but it seemed like the more frequent water is what was missing to make the other things more effective.



It makes sense.  Water is the base of our making


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 18, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> It makes sense.  Water is the base of our making



I usually shower without a shower cap, which also helps.   Even if I don't soak my whole head, my hair gets the benefit of the steam and occasional water droplets


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 18, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> It makes sense.  Water is the base of our making



Exactly! Proper water intake does wonders for the hair and the rest of the body!



uofmpanther said:


> I usually shower without a shower cap, which also helps.   Even if I don't soak my whole head, my hair gets the benefit of the steam and occasional water droplets



I do the same as well. I also mist my hair in the morning with my spray bottle. 

Mz.MoMo5235 I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with hair thinning. My mom is going through the same thing, although we know it's the result of lupus (not the systemic kind). The hair thinning might be a combination of things (stress, age, environment). Have you seen a dermatologist or trichologist? They'll probably check something other than your thyroid.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I usually shower without a shower cap, which also helps.   Even if I don't soak my whole head, my hair gets the benefit of the steam and occasional water droplets



Yes, I do this as well. But maybe my scalp needs more hands on time with water *kanye shrug*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> Exactly! Proper water intake does wonders for the hair and the rest of the body!
> 
> I do the same as well. I also mist my hair in the morning with my spray bottle.
> 
> Mz.MoMo5235 I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with hair thinning. My mom is going through the same thing, although we know it's the result of lupus (not the systemic kind). The hair thinning might be a combination of things (stress, age, environment). Have you seen a dermatologist or trichologist? They'll probably check something other than your thyroid.



That's my next step. I got the thyroid results earlier this week and have a referral to a dermatologist (didnt know there were hair doctors besides the ones that work for those bald men clubs on tv).  Well see What she says cause my doc seems to think its nothing and that I'm over analysing it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 18, 2014)

So I cut some hair off today.  Posting some pix but again my photobucket is being a jerk so back to shrink them a bit more


----------



## meka72 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> That's my next step. I got the thyroid results earlier this week and have a referral to a dermatologist (didnt know there were hair doctors besides the ones that work for those bald men clubs on tv).  Well see What she says cause my doc seems to think its nothing and that I'm over analysing it.



I have a thyroid condition that doesn't show up in blood tests (with one exception) and have problems with thinning at least since I was a teenager. If things don't improve, you may want to persist on the thyroid angle. Good luck!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I have a thyroid condition that doesn't show up in blood tests (with one exception) and have problems with thinning at least since I was a teenager. If things don't improve, you may want to persist on the thyroid angle. Good luck!



Thanks for that heads up. It seems thyroid issues run in the family so I thought that was it but everything came back normal.  

What tests do you have done?


----------



## meka72 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Thanks for that heads up. It seems thyroid issues run in the family so I thought that was it but everything came back normal.
> 
> What tests do you have done?



I've had normal blood tests (like you'd get for an annual physical), a more sensitive blood test, an ultrasound of my thyroid and radioactive iodine uptake test, which was how I got the final diagnosis of hashimoto's thyroiditis. If my thyroid levels hadn't  randomly showed up in the first blood test, I'd still be undiagnosed. The more sensitive blood test came back normal, as did the ultrasound of my thyroid.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 19, 2014)

My perfect wash n go happened today and this is what I did.


I dc'd overnight with a cheapy conditioner, Suave Coconut to be exact
Washed it out and left a little condish in my hair. Then I applied a little Jane Carter curl define cream and lastly I used a generous amount of Grapeseed Oil
and let dry, mostly with a blow dryer on cool.

The softest, most defined wash n go ever. My curls are popping all over the place. No more gels I will ever use again. The DC really made a huge difference. I think I've found my staple way of doing my wngs now.


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 19, 2014)

I just did a 'mini series of wash n gos while on vacation this past week and it was awesome first time doing wng's and now I am in love! All I did was cowash and apply a little leave in a and grapeseed oil and my curls were lovely


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 19, 2014)

7-day WNG using KCKT, Marie Dean Argan Oil Creme and KCCC. I plan to wash it tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> 7-day WNG using KCKT, Marie Dean Argan Oil Creme and KCCC. I plan to wash it tonight or tomorrow morning.



I officially hate you. 

7 day wng AND you have gorgeous hair?! Nah... I'm hating!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2014)

My hair is driving me up the wall.I promise I'm so close to say *** it, shave it again anf start rocking lf with some Brazilian hair!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 19, 2014)

After doing wng's with conditioner only I've finally realized that having my hair thoroughly moisturized is the key for me. Even when I rinse the conditioner out I can shake and go. I never ever thought I'd be able to shake and go. 

I also think my crunch problem is solved since I only need a teeny tiny bit of gel for hold. I think I'm only going to use it now just to keep the front of my hair from drooping. The front is getting long and it starts acting weird. But for that, I might scrap the gel altogether.


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 19, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I officially hate you.  7 day wng AND you have gorgeous hair?! Nah... I'm hating!



You are funny! Don't give up yet. You mentioned that you have been taking prenatal vitamins. Have you discusses this with your doctors? Too many minerals can also cause problems. Don't take any drastic measures yet. Have you recently clarified your hair?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 20, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> You are funny! Don't give up yet. You mentioned that you have been taking prenatal vitamins. Have you discusses this with your doctors? Too many minerals can also cause problems. Don't take any drastic measures yet. Have you recently clarified your hair?



Yeah, the prenates I'm on arent hard core rx stuff. Just the otc ones and my doc knows I've been on and off them (different brands and stuff) for years. As long as I take my iron he's ok with my prenates.

I've also clarified. When I clarified thats when I noticed how bad the thinning had gotten


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 20, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yeah, the prenates I'm on arent hard core rx stuff. Just the otc ones and my doc knows I've been on and off them (different brands and stuff) for years. As long as I take my iron he's ok with my prenates.  I've also clarified. When I clarified thats when I noticed how bad the thinning had gotten



This issue sounds physiological. Hopefully you get some answers from your doctor. I am also over 40 so I understand what you mean. My hair definitely sheds more than in the past, and my mom, now in her late 50's always had thick hair, but has recently experienced thinning in the crown. Part of the thinning is just age related, but some is also due to being diabetic and chemical processing in the past. I am trying to delay that process as long as possible. Please keep us abreast of your results.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> My hair is still wet. I used gel because my hair wasn't acting right today. So far it feels OK. I'm using the blue fantasia IC gel and I'm hoping it doesn't end up crunchy.
> 
> Also where is whiteoleander91? I havent seen her posts lately.



Napp hey! thanks for thinking of me. I was taking a break, and considered not renewing, but I really missed you all lol. I guess I'm addicted :3

your hair looks sooo pretty! nice wash and go


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2014)

I just decided to do an oil rinse before my cowash on a whim yesterday and my wash n go looks and feels so much better. I can't believe it. I used an oil mix that I made a while ago. I can't even remember what's in it - I think castor, coconut mostly. 

OAN: I think it's time to clarify because today my hair felt a little coated and my scalp is itchy. My plan was to slowly ditch the shampoo but I'm not sure I can do it. If I do, I'll have to stop using cones right?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 23, 2014)

KammyGirl said:


> OAN: I think it's time to clarify because today my hair felt a little coated and my scalp is itchy. My plan was to slowly ditch the shampoo but I'm not sure I can do it. If I do, I'll have to stop using cones right?



Depends on the cone.  I did a blog post on this because I was so confused.  I'll be back with a link.

http://silkendove.blogspot.com/2014/06/ingredient-investigation-dimethicone.html


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 23, 2014)

A couple years ago I said I would never use a denman again but am really thinking about it now. I really miss the curls I got with it, the volume and longevity. I always got 7 day hair when using it and when I stopped I haven't been able to achieve that again. I had no idea the denman was causing that, I thought it was my products. I don't miss the extreme shrinkage and ssk's I got with it though.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 23, 2014)

My curls are mostly fluff these days.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My curls are mostly fluff these days.


I wish, I wish, I wish...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 23, 2014)

I did a wash n go Saturday b4 my daughter and I left to New York and it lasted all week. I just cowashed and did another wash n go this morning. I was amazed at how long it lasted and I did even pineapple. Sadly I didn't take any pics of it :-(


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been applying my gel in a different way lately. It's hard to explain without writing paragraphs lol, I'll try finding a video. Anyway, I like the way my hair comes out...it has more movement at the roots and is more of a separated curl. I used shea butter, Eco Styler Argan Oil, and Worlds of Curls for extra dry hair. 

First pic is right after I finished styling my hair. I put up the top half to keep it from flopping in my face lol. So far, no migraine (fingers crossed).


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 24, 2014)

hey ladies, I came across this video on YouTube of a pretty, fluffy wash and go :3

Natural Hair Wash And Go

and here is a video of a wash and go done on a TWA

NATURAL HAIR | TWA Wash n Go Routine


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 24, 2014)

White flakes will mess a wng right up. mental note, do not put too much condish or curl define cream. Less is more.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone mind me asking, for those using gel, what the main purpose for it in a wash and go? Probably sounds like a dumb question but say your hair kinda curls and comes together on its own do you still use a gel for a specific purpose?


----------



## Karmi (Jul 24, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Anyone mind me asking, for those using gel, what the main purpose for it in a wash and go? Probably sounds like a dumb question but say your hair kinda curls and comes together on its own do you still use a gel for a specific purpose?



I use gel to get more than one day out of my wash n go's. even though I'm still in a twa, I can't be bothered with doing my hair everyday. 

In the mornings I refresh with water in a spray bottle and shake, shake, shake my head. I usually get 4 to 5 day hair with gel.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 24, 2014)

Yesterday's wash and go 
Cowash+garnier gel+ KBB butter once my hair dried

Haven't used heat since June 12th! Yeah! My hair has been behaving so much more since I've been  allowing it to just BE. Don't get me wrong, in the fall I'm back to my roller sets, but for now my hair just thrives in this humidity and is looking the way I want it to.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 24, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Anyone mind me asking, for those using gel, what the main purpose for it in a wash and go? Probably sounds like a dumb question but say your hair kinda curls and comes together on its own do you still use a gel for a specific purpose?



As karmi stated... I also use gel to get more days out of the wash and go. It also helps me with frizz and shrinkage. If you don't want to use gel then I recommend a butter. Right now I'm using kbb butter (target $15.99) and sometimes I'll use that plus a good leave-in to give my hair some moisture when I don't want to use gel.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 24, 2014)

Karmi said:


> I use gel to get more than one day out of my wash n go's. even though I'm still in a twa, I can't be bothered with doing my hair everyday.
> 
> In the mornings I refresh with water in a spray bottle and shake, shake, shake my head. I usually get 4 to 5 day hair with gel.





BostonMaria said:


> As karmi stated... I also use gel to get more days out of the wash and go. It also helps me with frizz and shrinkage. If you don't want to use gel then I recommend a butter. Right now I'm using kbb butter (target $15.99) and sometimes I'll use that plus a good leave-in to give my hair some moisture when I don't want to use gel.



Thanks ladies. 

I'm about a week in with my new tapered cut. Before then I never did a wash and go. My morning routine is spray a bit of water, spray a bit of leave in, scrunch in some cream/moisturizer. My curls are so tight that my short hair doesn't shake lol. But I'm interested in incorporating a gel on wash day to see how it works for me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ugh, my hair is filthy.  I swear if I dont wash it every 2-3 days my scalp goes crazy


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 24, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I'm about a week in with my new tapered cut. Before then I never did a wash and go. My morning routine is spray a bit of water, spray a bit of leave in, scrunch in some cream/moisturizer. My curls are so tight that my short hair doesn't shake lol. But I'm interested in incorporating a gel on wash day to see how it works for me.



Experiment with different gels until you find one that works with your hair


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2014)

Most times I'm too lazy to use a gel but one that works really well is aloe vera gelly. I'm extremely heavy handed and it never ever flakes on me. If you're doing the Curly Girl Method this is CG approved. Also Shea Moisture's Frizz Free Mousse also works. Again no flakes whatsoever. It's not CG approved.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 24, 2014)

Tried that Wetline gel everyone raves about, my hair was frizzy and undefined by the next day. I knew the glycerin would be a problem.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 24, 2014)

^^I've been meaning to give that gel a try, my hair loves glycerin. I might swing by Sally Beauty today and pick up a tub.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 24, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Anyone mind me asking, for those using gel, what the main purpose for it in a wash and go? Probably sounds like a dumb question but say your hair kinda curls and comes together on its own do you still use a gel for a specific purpose?




Your question isn't dumb at all. I use gel for extra definition, increased hang time, frizz control, and moisture (activator gel). My hair, naturally without any product, is defined I guess, but it will get very big and poofy without product. Not the cute, flirty volume that folks love, I'm talking the kind of poofy that looks like something went very wrong lol. Plus I have a mixture of curl sizes, and gel is the only thing that will bring all my curls together in a harmonious way lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pokahontas what made you stop using the denman?  I used to love mine but I'm much too careless with it and would rip out so much hair.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 25, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Pokahontas what made you stop using the denman?  I used to love mine but I'm much too careless with it and would rip out so much hair.


 Initially it was because of a lot of people saying it caused them split ends and since I get those a lot I wanted to eliminate all possible culprits and see how my hair did. Well when I gave it up I discovered a whole new head of curls.  I had been using it so long I thought that was my curl pattern and it wasn't. My curls with the denman are tighter and I get a lot more shrinkage. I also found out that the denman was giving me excessive ssk's and my hair was soooo tangled on wash day. When I gave it up I got so much less ssk's and far less tangles. Only part I've been missing about the brush is the volume I get, the curl definition and most of all the long lasting wng's.....I haven't gotten those since I stopped using it a couple years ago. 

I'm gonna give it another try and see how things go.


----------



## natstar (Jul 25, 2014)

That super wet gel from CVS is working great for my wash n go. No f lakes


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 26, 2014)

gonna take a quick shower, do a deep treatment, and then try out the wetline gel. it smells really good, hopefully it will give some great definition


----------



## Joigirl (Jul 26, 2014)

Donna Marie Curl Cream WNG. I really like this product. It dries a little hard, but is easy to scrunch out.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wash n go next week


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 26, 2014)

Got my denman and loving my wng after using it!  I haven't loved a wng like this since I gave up the brush a couple years ago. Hoping this wng is long lasting like it used to be.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 27, 2014)

I really like the wet line xtreme gel! I have some second day fluff action


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 27, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I really like the wet line xtreme gel! I have some second day fluff action


 Very pretty. My hair would be a fluff ball.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Jul 27, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Very pretty. My hair would be a fluff ball.



 thank you!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm almost certain that I'm cutting tomorrow.  I think it'll be better to keep my hair short while I fugure out whats causing the thinning and fix it. 
So I'm either doing a sl a-line bob or cutting back to my larger fro I had going last year. I hate to lose all of my progress but I rather have short healthy hair that I can grow out later than long see through hair with three strands of hair holding on for dear life lol


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well for the past 4 days, I have not been soaking wet, spray bottling my hair. My hair is curly the day I really wet it down, but for the rest of the week I can just apply some oil, lotion or spray it just a little to revive my curls. They've never been more defined and I"m already on day 4 of this wng. Yay


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didnt wait o_o 

I cut twice. Here's the first (hand and qtip for comparison)


View attachment 271123



View attachment 271121

2nd cut

View attachment 271119

I'll show pics of my hair tomorrow.  Taking my insomniac butt to bed


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOOK WHAT I DID!


----------



## Karmi (Aug 2, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID!



Your a brave woman! I'm too chicken to do regular trims. 

It looks beautiful though


----------



## Karmi (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally got 5th day hair. I got 6th day hair from this wash n go but only because I was off Friday and was running errand. 

I'm going to try to make my W&G last all week next week.  

The first two pics are 5th day the last 6th day.
Sorry my pics always upload sideways.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID!



I think it looks gr8 Mo!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 2, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Finally got 5th day hair. I got 6th day hair from this wash n go but only because I was off Friday and was running errand.
> 
> I'm going to try to make my W&G last all week next week.
> 
> ...



Still looks awesome. How do you preserve your hair at night?


----------



## Karmi (Aug 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow - some nights I sleep with A plastic cap to GHE (usually every other night). Otherwise I sleep with a silk scarf. Mornings I drench with water and shake. I put enough product so I don't have to M&S during the week. 

 I think what's make the biggest difference is to not touch or play in my hair at all. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID!


I love your hair.   I'm so afraid that  I will never have enough length to hang like that. Very pretty.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think I like the wet line gel after all  it makes my hair kinda gummy and I have to shampoo to get rid of it instead of my usual water/co-rinse. Meh :/


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 2, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> I don't think I like the wet line gel after all  it makes my hair kinda gummy and I have to shampoo to get rid of it instead of my usual water/co-rinse. Meh :/



I've found that if my hair is really wet (I use a spray bottle to get it soaked), I only have to use a tiny bit and my hair comes out nice and soft and best of all non-sticky


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 2, 2014)

Karmi said:


> Finally got 5th day hair. I got 6th day hair from this wash n go but only because I was off Friday and was running errand.
> 
> I'm going to try to make my W&G last all week next week.
> 
> ...



That looks awesome and fresh! What products did you use?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 2, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I've found that if my hair is really wet (I use a spray bottle to get it soaked), I only have to use a tiny bit and my hair comes out nice and soft and best of all non-sticky



Thank you! I will try that bc I have a huge tub of it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cattypus1 HairPleezeGrow Karmi

Thanks guys. I did temporarily panic though lol. I just sat there looking at all the cut hair and screaming in my head "WHAT DID YOU DO?!"

Then I took a nap and got over it. Its not the style I wanted cut in. But that's what I get for cutting at 2am lol

Here's a pic with 2nd day wng hair after sleeping on it and a full day of work 




It looks a bit cray cray right now but I think it will grow in nice.  Plus I'm finding that the shortness really helps hide the thinning. I may just stay short for now on. I really am happier with less hair. Almost shaved it again it was so relieving


----------



## Karmi (Aug 2, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> That looks awesome and fresh! What products did you use?



Thanks!  Right now I'm using SM raw shea butter detangler as my leave in and olive oil Eco styler. 

For this W&G I went heavy with both products which made my hair a little sticky. That actually helped me keep my hands out of my hair, lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Cattypus1 HairPleezeGrow Karmi  Thanks guys. I did temporarily panic though lol. I just sat there looking at all the cut hair and screaming in my head "WHAT DID YOU DO?!"  Then I took a nap and got over it. Its not the style I wanted cut in. But that's what I get for cutting at 2am lol  Here's a pic with 2nd day wng hair after sleeping on it and a full day of work  It looks a bit cray cray right now but I think it will grow in nice.  Plus I'm finding that the shortness really helps hide the thinning. I may just stay short for now on. I really am happier with less hair. Almost shaved it again it was so relieving


I love the curl...it doesn't look thin at all but you know your hair.  Pretty.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love the curl...it doesn't look thin at all but you know your hair.  Pretty.



Thank you. 

I've decided to cut the longer parts and just have a fro


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2014)

Where is everyone?! Did my big perm pix scare everyone off?!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 6, 2014)

*I am really hating on you ladies, after I wash and comb, the curls are not as defined as what seeing in this thread... I need to cut the rest of these relaxed ends or else would do the wash and go look, but my curls are never as defined, but then again i dont have any product in... *


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 6, 2014)

I stink at taking hair pictures lol and I am sorry if its big uploaded it from my phone.. For this wng I used kinky kurly knot today with grapeseed oil on top no gel and I had great definition and soft frizz free hair and it lasted 3 days!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2014)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> I am really hating on you ladies, after I wash and comb, the curls are not as defined as what seeing in this thread... I need to cut the rest of these relaxed ends or else would do the wash and go look, but my curls are never as defined, but then again i dont have any product in...



Wng are by trial and error. It takes time and practice.  Battling with relaxed ends dont make it easier and can be discouraging but its possible with patience and time


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2014)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> I am really hating on you ladies, after I wash and comb, the curls are not as defined as what seeing in this thread... I need to cut the rest of these relaxed ends or else would do the wash and go look, but my curls are never as defined, but then again i dont have any product in...



Very nice! I like!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 10, 2014)

I was pretty happy with my wash n go results this weekend.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 11, 2014)

stephanie75miller your hair looks beautiful and so soft. Congrats on your BC!


----------



## beauti (Aug 11, 2014)

*can I stop by from time to time?  I'm newly natural (40 days ) and I just got the hang of wash and go's. I did one Thursday and I'm going on five days just spritzing my hair in the morning.*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> can I stop by from time to time?  I'm newly natural (40 days ) and I just got the hang of wash and go's. I did one Thursday and I'm going on five days just spritzing my hair in the morning. First pic day one, second pic day two, third pic day three and last two pics day four



You already mastered the 5 day wng? Nope, you gotta go!

 I kid of course. Welcome aboard and share more info on your 5 day wng

Your hair is lovely btw. Love your curl pattern and thickness

Imma need you thick hair girls to stop this madness cause I'm getting depressed!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 11, 2014)

beauti said:


> can I stop by from time to time?  I'm newly natural (40 days ) and I just got the hang of wash and go's. I did one Thursday and I'm going on five days just spritzing my hair in the morning. First pic day one, second pic day two, third pic day three and last two pics day four


Your hair looks awesome.


----------



## beauti (Aug 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> You already mastered the 5 day wng? Nope, you gotta go!
> 
> I kid of course. Welcome aboard and share more info on your 5 day wng
> 
> ...



 * this was by luck lemme tell ya! I tried a few times before and failed miserably. The first day would be fine but didn't know how to preserve for next day. Well this time I just threw my bonnet on for bed since my hair is too short for pineapping or any other method. In the morning I spritz with water, fluff, and go.

After cowashing with Suave daily clarifying conditioner love: ) I worked in sections applying shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then a little eco argan oil, a tiny bit of shea moisture curling souffle on top, then smoothing. *


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 14, 2014)

beauti your hair looks gorgeous. At your length I didn't master 24 hours of a wash & go, let alone a week!!  That's pretty awesome. 





Today's wash and go using garnier gel. This gel is cheap and doesn't glide in very smoothly, but damn it I get beautiful results every time.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 14, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID!


 Mz.MoMo5235 You did WHAT?!!!!!

Between you and Whimsy ... I'm about to go over your houses and hide all the scissors LOL  stahp!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 14, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> beauti your hair looks gorgeous. At your length I didn't master 24 hours of a wash & go, let alone a week!!  That's pretty awesome.  Today's wash and go using garnier gel. This gel is cheap and doesn't glide in very smoothly, but damn it I get beautiful results every time.


Very pretty


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh boston! I love your wng, and make up! 

I stop now with scissors. I regret touching them cause I went way too short man. WAY TOO SHORT!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 14, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Oh boston! I love your wng, and make up!  I stop now with scissors. I regret touching them cause I went way too short man. WAY TOO SHORT!



Thank you!! 

I know that your hair grows fast. If you want to keep it short then hey have fun with it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I know that your hair grows fast. If you want to keep it short then hey have fun with it!!



I was having a cray cray moment and lost my darn mind o_o  Tis all


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 14, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Today's wash and go using garnier gel. This gel is cheap and doesn't glide in very smoothly, but damn it I get beautiful results every time.



BostonMaria

you are so pretty. your hair looks amazing! you're making me want to check out that garnier gel!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 14, 2014)

beauti said:


> *can I stop by from time to time?  I'm newly natural (40 days ) and I just got the hang of wash and go's. I did one Thursday and I'm going on five days just spritzing my hair in the morning. First pic day one, second pic day two, third pic day three and last two pics day four *



beauti

your hair is soooo pretty! and you already can do a 5 day wash and go?!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 14, 2014)

I love seeing all these new heads of hair in this thread! Beautiful wash and go's, ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 14, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> beauti your hair looks gorgeous. At your length I didn't master 24 hours of a wash & go, let alone a week!!  That's pretty awesome.
> 
> Today's wash and go using garnier gel. This gel is cheap and doesn't glide in very smoothly, but damn it I get beautiful results every time.



Just lovely!


----------



## beauti (Aug 16, 2014)

*i tried the Anthony Dickey method Thursday morning and yesterday my hair was very dry at the roots and not as defined as it should...very poofy and shrunken. I don't think I did it right but I doubt I will try again.hair was wet all day and night. First pic, first day, second pic second day. I'm gonna wash my hair today and stick with my method *


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 16, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> beauti your hair looks gorgeous. At your length I didn't master 24 hours of a wash & go, let alone a week!!  That's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice  which garnier gel?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 16, 2014)

been loving my wash and go's lately. two different wash and go's, the first two pics are first day hair, last two pics are second day hair from a different wash and go


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 17, 2014)

Today's wash n go. I'm really feeling very happy with my results. However I've not mastered multiple day hair yet. I don't mind right now because it doesn't not take me long to do my hair maybe it will be a problem once it's longer.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 17, 2014)

Did a wash n go today. This time I went back to an old favorite (Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel) because I'm running low on Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and I can't afford to drop $17.00 on one product at the moment.

I have a two pics for this wash and go taken with my iPad so the quality isn't as nice as some of the gorgeous pics I've seen on this thread.


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 17, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> Did a wash n go today. This time I went back to an old favorite (Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel) because I'm running low on Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and I can't afford to drop $17.00 on one product at the moment.  I have a two pics for this wash and go taken with my iPad so the quality isn't as nice as some of the gorgeous pics I've seen on this thread.


this looks good. I haven't tried to use gel yet.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 17, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> this looks good. I haven't tried to use gel yet.



Thank you! I've been in love with gels for most of my natural hair journey. The key is finding the consistency that works best for you. EcoStyler has a very thick gel that I found didn't really do much for my hair. However Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel have slimier consistencies that do absolute wonders.

I saw in an earlier post that you're having trouble mastering multiple day hair. Don't worry about it too much. It was this summer that I figured out how to do it. For me the key was sleeping on a satin pillow case and refreshing with aloe vera and water.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 17, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> Thank you! I've been in love with gels for most of my natural hair journey. The key is finding the consistency that works best for you. EcoStyler has a very thick gel that I found didn't really do much for my hair. However Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel have slimier consistencies that do absolute wonders.
> 
> I saw in an earlier post that you're having trouble mastering multiple day hair. Don't worry about it too much. It was this summer that I figured out how to do it. For me the key was sleeping on a satin pillow case and refreshing with aloe vera and water.




your wash and go is very pretty! I looove gel, too. It took me a long time to accept that my hair thrives with gel. I would feel bad about using it b/c so many ppl seemed to hate it, etc. But I retain length very well when I use gel, and it has made my hair much easier to manage. I agree with finding a consistency that works for you. I think there is a gel out there for everyone! lol


----------



## Guinan (Aug 17, 2014)

Neomorph said:


> Thank you! I've been in love with gels for most of my natural hair journey. The key is finding the consistency that works best for you. EcoStyler has a very thick gel that I found didn't really do much for my hair. However Kinky-Curly Curling Custard and Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Gel have slimier consistencies that do absolute wonders.
> 
> I saw in an earlier post that you're having trouble mastering multiple day hair. Don't worry about it too much. It was this summer that I figured out how to do it. For me the key was sleeping on a satin pillow case and refreshing with aloe vera and water.


 

This is sooo true. The consistency of the gel is key. Eco is too heavy for me too. I usually use it on my edges. But to set my Wng's I use proclaim aloe vera curl activating gel. It's light but has a nice hold.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> This is sooo true. The consistency of the gel is key. Eco is too heavy for me too. I usually use it on my edges. But to set my Wng's I use proclaim aloe vera curl activating gel. It's light but has a nice hold.



I should try Garnier gel. . My hair definitely prefers snot like gels like kinky curly and curly magic


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that my hair is short agian maybe I should start using gel in my wng. My big worm fro is not my friend. I just hate that crunchy gel feeling


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 20, 2014)

So I tried using the wet line gel again. My hair was obese! lol






I just can't get into this gel. Definition is good, but it feels like melted gummy bears on my hair. Super tacky and gummy. It smells great and is very affordable, but it just isn't for me.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 20, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> So I tried using the wet line gel again. My hair was obese! lol  I just can't get into this gel. Definition is good, but it feels like melted gummy bears on my hair. Super tacky and gummy. It smells great and is very affordable, but it just isn't for me.


 Lmao @ obese! Glycerin in humid weather does that to my hair which is why I was hesitant to get it. It got so many raves though, and I got the huge tub. Thinking of returning it if I can find the receipt.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Lmao @ obese! Glycerin in humid weather does that to my hair which is why I was hesitant to get it. It got so many raves though, and I got the huge tub. Thinking of returning it if I can find the receipt.



I should have grabbed the squeeze tube instead of the tub lol. I really wanted to like it b/c, like you said, soo many people have raved about this gel!


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone found any gel comparable to Garnier Pure Clean? I love what it does for styling my hair, but it has Benzyl Alcohol which I would like to stay away from. TIA!

I did this Wash n Go with Xtreme Wetline Gel and Garnier Pure Clean Gel piled on top of each other:


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 20, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Has anyone found any gel comparable to Garnier Pure Clean? I love what it does for styling my hair, but it has Benzyl Alcohol which I would like to stay away from. TIA!
> 
> I did this Wash n Go with Xtreme Wetline Gel and Garnier Pure Clean Gel piled on top of each other:



That is an awesome wash and go!

If you're willing to shell out the extra bucks, you can try Kinky-Curly Curling Custard or Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Delight. I've tried both and they had consistencies similar to Garnier Pure Clean and give the same type of wonderful definition.

I like Kinky-Curly better because for some reason Alikay Natural's Curling Delight left a nasty smell in my hair after it dried.  I'm not sure if it was just that batch or what. But I switched to KCCC and had no problems! 

As far as cheap drugstore brands, I haven't found any comparable to Garnier Pure Clean.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 20, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> Has anyone found any gel comparable to Garnier Pure Clean? I love what it does for styling my hair, but it has Benzyl Alcohol which I would like to stay away from. TIA!  I did this Wash n Go with Xtreme Wetline Gel and Garnier Pure Clean Gel piled on top of each other:


Your curls are so flippin pretty.  Great job!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not liking my options with my TWA but the one saving grace is that I love the way my hair smells all the time.  I'm working on the way it feels and I'm almost there with the layering of products.  I'm currently in love with Wen Orange Blossom and Wen Peach.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 20, 2014)

has anyone ever tried the Nexxus Exxtra Sculpting gel? It has good ingredients and smells really good, too


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 28, 2014)

Revisited plopping and I got awesome results! Loving the volume and juicy chunky curls. No pics yet but maybe later. Now I just gotta get some shape to my hair. It's uneven and the ends are thin but that's gonna have to wait until my first straighten of the fall/winter. I'm really unhappy with it though and I just want to chop some curls but that's how I messed it up in the first place. 

Also revisited Wetline just on my edges and boy does it have a strong hold. Stronger than ecostyler. The next day they are still laid down even through sleeping.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 28, 2014)

Did the same technique as before with different gels and got totally different results.   I used Salon Care Firm Hold Aloe Vera gel under Koils by Nature Herbal gel. Unlike last time, neither one of these gels had glycerin. Gonna try KCCC or Alikay Naturals Custard next


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 28, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Revisited plopping and I got awesome results! Loving the volume and juicy chunky curls. No pics yet but maybe later. Now I just gotta get some shape to my hair. It's uneven and the ends are thin but that's gonna have to wait until my first straighten of the fall/winter. I'm really unhappy with it though and I just want to chop some curls but that's how I messed it up in the first place.  Also revisited Wetline just on my edges and boy does it have a strong hold. Stronger than ecostyler. The next day they are still laid down even through sleeping.



I think that serious hold is why wetline works for me. I want to find a gel without protein or glycerine, but with that same hold as wetline. It seems like a near to impossible order.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 28, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> I think that serious hold is why wetline works for me. I want to find a gel without protein or glycerine, but with that same hold as wetline. It seems like a near to impossible order.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 yea I was hesitant because of the glycerin but recently I've been using As I Am Smoothing Gel (glycerin) and it is working quite well. I get great hold and definition and shine but it's not a crunchy hold.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 28, 2014)

MissMusic  make you some FSG


Just made some today, waiting for my WnG to dry.  I'm going to speed it up later and sit under the dryer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> has anyone ever tried the Nexxus Exxtra Sculpting gel? It has good ingredients and smells really good, too



Haven't tried this but waiting your review and pics!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Aug 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Haven't tried this but waiting your review and pics!



I didn't purchase it, just smelled it in the store :3 I'm still trying to use up some stuff, but I was curious about it


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 30, 2014)

My wng with denman brush and plopped


----------



## Joigirl (Aug 30, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My wng with denman brush and plopped



Love your curls!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My wng with denman brush and plopped


Please fill me in, what is "plopping"?  I probably don't have enough hair to do it yet but I keep hearing about people doing it.  I need to know what I'm missing.


----------



## krikit96 (Aug 30, 2014)

It's using a t shirt to dry your hair


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 30, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please fill me in, what is "plopping"?  I probably don't have enough hair to do it yet but I keep hearing about people doing it.  I need to know what I'm missing.



Using a t shirt or similar cloth type towel and instead of towel drying the usual way you set your hair in it and gently scrunch.  I'll find a video and post it later.  I'm terrible at describing lol

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2014)

krikit96 Mz.MoMo5235 Thanks, ladies.  I am already doing that...I was hoping it was some new-fangled something that I could try to get me to something other than this TWA.  Guess I'll just have to wait till it grows out


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just bought some Shea Butter Miracle Bouncy Curls Pudding. I'm going to do the shingling method for my next WNG. We'll see how it turns out. I like this stuff because it has better ingredients than Ecostyler. BTW I saw some Olive Oil Gel (forgot which company I'll try to find it) that has no Alcohol, Protein or Parabens. I think that may be my next treat.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 31, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please fill me in, what is "plopping"?  I probably don't have enough hair to do it yet but I keep hearing about people doing it.  I need to know what I'm missing.


 Using a tshirt to dry and set your curls. I'm sold on it now because I loved the results and I hate wet hair hanging. I got so much volume at the roots that I never get when leaving my hair to hang dry or diffuse. I think  I'm gonna plop and sit under the dryer next time and see what happens.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2014)

I need some Xtreme Professional Wetline gel. I wonder if any BSS will be open tomorrow for the holiday? I bet it would go good under some FSG.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 1, 2014)

I used the new Hello Curly gel. It may be my new HG gel. It works great, is moisturizing and has great definition.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used the new Hello Curly gel. It may be my new HG gel. It works great, is moisturizing and has great definition.


Cute, cute, cute!  I want those curls!


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Cute, cute, cute!  I want those curls!



Thanks cattypus!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joigirl your hair looks amazing!


----------



## lenu80 (Sep 1, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used the new Hello Curly gel. It may be my new HG gel. It works great, is moisturizing and has great definition.



So pretty!


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 2, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I just bought some Shea Butter Miracle Bouncy Curls Pudding. I'm going to do the shingling method for my next WNG. We'll see how it turns out. I like this stuff because it has better ingredients than Ecostyler. BTW I saw some Olive Oil Gel (forgot which company I'll try to find it) that has no Alcohol, Protein or Parabens. I think that may be my next treat.


Would love to see this! Please let us know if you find it.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 2, 2014)

Today's wash n go using curls line. I used their rinse out conditioner, lavish moisturizer (I do not like the sprayer product comes out in a skinny stream. I think I would prefer more of a most sprayer.), creme brûlée styler a goddess curls gel styler. I've let it air dry and it's still a little damp, but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 2, 2014)

I keep trying to tell y'all Joigirl hair is desirable!  Lol it's so lovely and always on point.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Today's wash n go using curls line. I used their rinse out conditioner, lavish moisturizer (I do not like the sprayer product comes out in a skinny stream. I think I would prefer more of a most sprayer.), creme brûlée styler a goddess curls gel styler. I've let it air dry and it's still a little damp, but I'm happy with the results.



Hey hair twin...looking good!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Hey hair twin...looking good!


I need a hair twin. I need some tips and tricks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 2, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I need a hair twin. I need some tips and tricks.



Lol girl I don't have any but I love getting ideas from the ladies on here!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Lol girl I don't have any but I love getting ideas from the ladies on here!


LOL. I have never been into hair,  but I've learned a lot from here in the short time I've been a member.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 2, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Would love to see this! Please let us know if you find it.


 I will. Let me google and I'll tell you the exact brand

ETA:Found it!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 2, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used the new Hello Curly gel. It may be my new HG gel. It works great, is moisturizing and has great definition.



Nice! Where can I purchase this?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 4, 2014)

Rockin a wash 'n go using Garnier 
I hope this gel doesn't dry up my hair. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 4, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> Rockin a wash 'n go using Garnier
> I hope this gel doesn't dry up my hair. So far I'm loving it.




Forgot to add a picture


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 4, 2014)

BostonMaria very pretty.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 4, 2014)

Wng pineapple


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 4, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Nice! Where can I purchase this?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You can purchase at Hello Curly at www.hellocurly.com. I purchased mine at Hairizon.com.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I keep trying to tell y'all Joigirl hair is desirable!  Lol it's so lovely and always on point.



Thanks HairPleezeGrow! You already know that I love your hair too. I am loving all of the hair pics on this thread so keep the pictures coming.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shea Butter Miracle Bouncy Curls Pudding

this crap is straight garbage. It looks like a pudding, it goes on like a regular cream moisturizer. I dumped the full container in the garbage. I hate the way it made my hair feel


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 5, 2014)

Wng using Aussie instant freeze sculpting gel for the first time  my first impression was LOVE, lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a question because I recently began to wash and go. My hair is long enough to do that now as my TWA is growing. How is your hair supposed to feel? Are your curls and waves supposed to feel greasy like a jheri curl or just nice and soft when it dries.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Wng using Aussie instant freeze sculpting gel for the first time  my first impression was LOVE, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooh mine is too looking at your gorgeous hair lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 5, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I have a question because I recently began to wash and go. My hair is long enough to do that now as my TWA is growing. How is your hair supposed to feel? Are your curls and waves supposed to feel greasy like a jheri curl or just nice and soft when it dries.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Nice and soft yet moisturized. It shouldn't feel greasy unless you used a greasy product or too much of it.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh mine is too looking at your gorgeous hair lol.



Aww thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Oooh mine is too looking at your gorgeous hair lol.



Awww thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 5, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I have a question because I recently began to wash and go. My hair is long enough to do that now as my TWA is growing. How is your hair supposed to feel? Are your curls and waves supposed to feel greasy like a jheri curl or just nice and soft when it dries.  Best, Almond Eyes



I vote non-greasy. But it really does depend on what you used... SM soufflé gave me the greasiest hair I've ever had in life. Just film all down my face & neck. Sometimes ppl claim glycerin heavy products also feel greasy. But it's your preference and result that matters most!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Sep 5, 2014)

*ladies will you still be doing wash n go's as the weather changes? If so which products will you use and will you change your method? TIA!*


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 5, 2014)

beauti said:


> ladies will you still be doing wash n go's as the weather changes? If so which products will you use and will you change your method? TIA!


 I'll probably be switching to twistouts soon then to roller sets/silk wraps.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 5, 2014)

beauti said:


> *ladies will you still be doing wash n go's as the weather changes? If so which products will you use and will you change your method? TIA!*



beauti

I wash and go 365, and my products don't change (I live in TX, though, so that might make a difference). I might use a diffuser every now and then. 

The only thing that changes is how I wear my wash and go. I will usually wear my hair up in a bun during the cold months (warm months it's almost always down or half up half down) and I redo my hair less frequently. So I guess that would be considered wet bunning...IDK, I just call it wash and go bun lol. 

Either way, I don't walk outside with super wet hair like I might would do during the summer. I get up a little early to give my hair a chance to dry a bit before stepping out.

Oh, and the products I use: a styling gel mixed with an activator gel. So, usually Eco styler and Worlds of Curls.

I will say that this year I plan on experimenting with roller sets and some of the straightening kits that wash out after one use (not BKT). Not b/c I have issues with winter wngs; just want to try something new.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I'm in love with the clear Eco styler gel (krystal)  I haven't used this one in a very long time, and it is awesome. Very thick, it clumps all my curls and kinks together nicely. My hair is shiny and springy lol. I might get the 5lb bucket once this jar is used up  don't judge me


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 5, 2014)

beauti said:


> ladies will you still be doing wash n go's as the weather changes? If so which products will you use and will you change your method? TIA!



I'll only do wash n go's until the weather gets cold. Anything under 50 degrees just won't work. My curls don't come out as nice in the winter. Plus I get the sniffles whenever I walk around with wet hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Sep 5, 2014)

*thanks for the response ladies. After this month I will not be doing wash n go's again until spring  it gets really cold out this way.*


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 5, 2014)

BostonMaria said:


> I'll only do wash n go's until the weather gets cold. Anything under 50 degrees just won't work. My curls don't come out as nice in the winter. Plus I get the sniffles whenever I walk around with wet hair.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


I hope I have enough hair to stop doing WNGs by the time it gets cold.  So far I haven't been able to get 2nd day hair from any process I've tried.  I have a couple of months yet so maybe by hat time I will have worked it out.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 5, 2014)

beauti said:


> ladies will you still be doing wash n go's as the weather changes? If so which products will you use and will you change your method? TIA!



I did them all year long for the past two years and I live in WI. The cold didn't really bother me. I also went out with wet hair with no issues. This year I plan to incorporate more TOs and updos to add some variety. I did not like these styles until my hair grew out.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

I think wng should be soft and moisturized.  Non greasy or crunchy.

I also wng year around but in the winter I usually wash the night before so my hair is dry by the time I leave the house for work. Sometimes I will wear my hair straight in winter (my hair seems to like it but I'm lazy) but this year my hair is too short so I will not be doing that.

I also believe I may have found the remedy to my dry crown.  I've been using cantu shea butter leave in topped with SM curl enhancing smoothie and my crown is more moisturized.  Still not as moisturized as the rest of my hair hair.  But not a dry crows nest any more at least.  Still not sure what is causing this dryness and really wishing it will STOP!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I think wng should be soft and moisturized.  Non greasy or crunchy.
> 
> I also wng year around but in the winter I usually wash the night before so my hair is dry by the time I leave the house for work. Sometimes I will wear my hair straight in winter (my hair seems to like it but I'm lazy) but this year my hair is too short so I will not be doing that.
> 
> I also believe I may have found the remedy to my dry crown.  I've been using cantu shea butter leave in topped with SM curl enhancing smoothie and my crown is more moisturized.  Still not as moisturized as the rest of my hair hair.  But not a dry crows nest any more at least.  Still not sure what is causing this dryness and really wishing it will STOP!!!



Maybe your crown needs more protein? if the Cantu and CES are helping, it could be b/c that section of your hair needs extra protein. Maybe that area is high porosity?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah?!  Those two prods have high protein in them?  I know using raw shea butter mixed with evco oil didnt help and that always helps.  I wonder why my crowns porosity and protein needs would change so randomly like that?

Tomorrow I can do an egg treatment on my crown, see if that perks things up.  Hopefully the extra protein wont mess up the rest of my hair though.  All my hair is doing great with the exception of my crown


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yeah?!  Those two prods have high protein in them?  I know using raw shea butter mixed with evco oil didnt help and that always helps.  I wonder why my crowns porosity and protein needs would change so randomly like that?
> 
> Tomorrow I can do an egg treatment on my crown, see if that perks things up.  Hopefully the extra protein wont mess up the rest of my hair though.  All my hair is doing great with the exception of my crown




If it does turn out to be an insufficient protein issue, you could keep some protein reconstructor in your shower and apply that to your crown a few times a week to help keep your hair balanced. Almost all of the reconstructors that I used to use have been discontinued it seems lol but I think Giovanni still has their Nutrafix recon., and Tresemme has some sorta protein treatment from their Platinum Strength line. 

I like using Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Hair Masque for my weekly dc's. And Giovanni has a new product line (2chic) and their Brazilian Keratin & Argan conditioner is great, super thick and creamy, great for detangling. I also like Shea Moisture's Yucca & Baobab Thickening Growth Milk as a leave-in. My hair loves and needs lots of protein.


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2014)

*today's (or yesterday by now) wash n go. Co washed with tresemmee naturals and left it in as my styler. Applied eco styler olive oil gel.smoothed. applied avocado oil. I will wear my bonnet when I finally make it to bed to preserve this*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2014)

I absolutely love your curl pattern!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 8, 2014)

I participated in the run like a diva half marathon on Saturday and I did wash n go using fruit of the earth aloe vera gel. 1st picture is before the race and 2nd picture was at the end of race. Hair stayed pretty much in place and I was not looking crazy after running 13.1 miles in the Georgia humidity. I was a sweaty mess by the end but I think my hair held up.    picture of my dog dressed as a diva too.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> I participated in the run like a diva half marathon on Saturday and I did wash n go using fruit of the earth aloe vera gel. 1st picture is before the race and 2nd picture was at the end of race. Hair stayed pretty much in place and I was not looking crazy after running 13.1 miles in the Georgia humidity. I was a sweaty mess by the end but I think my hair held up.    picture of my dog dressed as a diva too.



That's awesome!  And your hair still looks fabulous!


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2014)

*this is 2nd day hair*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear beauti, 

All i need in my life is your hair.  So give it to me please?!

Sincerely, 
EnExit 

P.S: You can have mine if you want. Just a forewarning.....she can get a bit ratchet


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a question for you all. I have figured out how to make my wash n go last for about 5-7 days. However, I'm unsure if I should be moisturizing and sealing daily/ nightly. I have been waking up putting some oil on my hair and shaking. Is this enough?


----------



## pattyr5 (Sep 8, 2014)

My wash and go using Hair Rules.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

beauti said:


> this is 2nd day hair



Beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 8, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> My wash and go using Hair Rules.



Gorgeous! Is this 1st say hair?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 8, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I used the new Hello Curly gel. It may be my new HG gel. It works great, is moisturizing and has great definition.



Joigirl

How would you compare the *Hello Curly Curl Stimulator* to *Kinky Curly Curling Custard*?

Thanks


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 8, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> I have a question for you all. I have figured out how to make my wash n go last for about 5-7 days. However, I'm unsure if I should be moisturizing and sealing daily/ nightly. I have been waking up putting some oil on my hair and shaking. Is this enough?




I prefer to moisturize between washes.  I may or may not seal depending on how my hair is feeling


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2014)

*EnExitStageLeft yassss let's trade! My hair is not always on her best behavior and the different textures don't play nice. Just know if we swap I'm ending your transition *


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 8, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> My wash and go using Hair Rules.



Your hair looks great! pattyr5

And I ordered this gel! I'm so excited to try it!!! Where did you buy yours?


----------



## beauti (Sep 8, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> I have a question for you all. I have figured out how to make my wash n go last for about 5-7 days. However, I'm unsure if I should be moisturizing and sealing daily/ nightly. I have been waking up putting some oil on my hair and shaking. Is this enough?



*kandigyrl unlike today, that's what I usually do...a mixture of oils (avocado, safflower, castor, etc) just a little on the length and ends..roots are fine first couple days then the night of third day I moisturize roots lightly.*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 8, 2014)

beauti

At this point...I'm ready to end this transition lol. Thank god for wigs


----------



## pattyr5 (Sep 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Gorgeous! Is this 1st say hair?



Awww, thanks and Yes, that's day two.... I can only get two days before it gets puffy. My day 3 is a different look altogether.   Most of the time I redo my hair or wear a puff if its too big.


----------



## pattyr5 (Sep 8, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Your hair looks great! pattyr5
> 
> And I ordered this gel! I'm so excited to try it!!! Where did you buy yours?



Thank you!  Hair Rules gives me life!  I love love love the whole line especially the gel...it's my HG gel. I buy the products when I go to the salon but if I run out in between visits I get it at Ricky's NYC.


----------



## kandigyrl (Sep 8, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I prefer to moisturize between washes.  I may or may not seal depending on how my hair is feeling





beauti said:


> *kandigyrl unlike today, that's what I usually do...a mixture of oils (avocado, safflower, castor, etc) just a little on the length and ends..roots are fine first couple days then the night of third day I moisturize roots lightly.*



Thanks ladies. I will do a light moisturizing here and there and see how it works.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 8, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Joigirl  How would you compare the Hello Curly Curl Stimulator to Kinky Curly Curling Custard?  Thanks



I like both, but I would put Hello Curly slightly ahead because the hold is a little lighter so I had defined but fluffy hair. My curls shrink a lot with KCCC, but were slightly more elongated with HC. The slip in HC is awesome too. If you like KCCC you will likely love HC.

Glamcurls79 has a YouTube video comparing HC to the original UFD.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Wash and go turned ponytail lol. I used Eco Styler Krystal and Worlds of Curls. 












I think the ES Krystal is my HG styling gel. I friggin love this stuff. I'm already almost done with my jar


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 9, 2014)

kandigyrl said:


> I have a question for you all. I have figured out how to make my wash n go last for about 5-7 days. However, I'm unsure if I should be moisturizing and sealing daily/ nightly. I have been waking up putting some oil on my hair and shaking. Is this enough?


 For me it's enough. As long as my hair is behaving and doesn't feel dry I just scrunch in some oil after a few days.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 9, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I like both, but I would put Hello Curly slightly ahead because the hold is a little lighter so I had defined but fluffy hair. My curls shrink a lot with KCCC, but were slightly more elongated with HC. The slip in HC is awesome too. If you like KCCC you will likely love HC.
> 
> Glamcurls79 has a YouTube video comparing HC to the original UFD.



Thanks! Yeah I saw her vid yesterday.... so far it's the only review for Hello Curly on Youtube since the product just came out ... I wanted to hear/see comparisons to KCCC because it's the only Gel I've been using lately (was never a Gel head but I'm on the Max Hydration Method now)


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 9, 2014)

CocoGlow, Elle of A Quest for the Perfect Curl has done a comparison of UFD Curly Magic vs KCCC. Hello Curly is supposed the be the same as UFDCM, so that might be helpful. Video can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TW0jsNh2ZU


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2014)

Fresh WnG. Cowashed with Herbal Essences Butter Conditioner.  Left a little in, then raked in Xtreme Wetline gel


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2014)

*whiteoleander91 does that combo leave your hair soft or crunchie? I have tried argan and olive oil from eco Stryker and my hair always slightly crunchie day one and two no matter the layer of moisture...*


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 9, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> CocoGlow, Elle of A Quest for the Perfect Curl has done a comparison of UFD Curly Magic vs KCCC. Hello Curly is supposed the be the same as UFDCM, so that might be helpful. Video can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TW0jsNh2ZU



MissMusic

Hey Sis thanks for the heads up  ... I will look for more comparisons between these 2, makes sense! 

Elle didn't really say which one she preferred in the vid - I think she was doing an experiment with half her hair in KCCC & the other half in UFDCM to see if they would react to her hair differently and did a previous vid asking her viewers if they know which side had which Gel based on how her hair looked wet - that's all she seemed to answer in the vid (which side had which gel) but from the comments section she says they looked and felt the same on her hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm quite sure she stuck to the original UFD formula because lots of folks liked it better than KCCC.  I love KCCC, always have.  It never fails in my hair.

UFD Curly Magic always left a weird glaze over my hair. It works but it took a day to get that cast off.  I'll try the Hello curly when she does a BF sale.


My favorite gels are  KCCC, Xtreme Wetline Gel, and Curly Kinks Coil Jam


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 9, 2014)

beauti said:


> whiteoleander91 does that combo leave your hair soft or crunchie? I have tried argan and olive oil from eco Stryker and my hair always slightly crunchie day one and two no matter the layer of moisture...



beauti 

I have the same problem with the olive oil one!!! It's crunchy no matter what I do. 

The combo of the krystal and the worlds of curls is very soft. Feels like naked moisturized hair. I'm sporting second day hair and it's still very defined even though it's fluffy soft. I apply the Eco first, then the WoC on top (the one for extra dry hair).


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> beauti
> 
> I have the same problem with the olive oil one!!! It's crunchy no matter what I do.
> 
> The combo of the krystal and the worlds of curls is very soft. Feels like naked moisturized hair. I'm sporting second day hair and it's still very defined even though it's fluffy soft. I apply the Eco first, then the WoC on top (the one for extra dry hair).



*yeah I don't want to keep relying on day 3 to have soft hair. By then my hair is starting to frizz  

Eta whiteoleander91 where do you get the woc btw? Never heard of it.thnx*


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 9, 2014)

beauti said:


> *yeah I don't want to keep relying on day 3 to have soft hair. By then my hair is starting to frizz
> 
> Eta whiteoleander91 where do you get the woc btw? Never heard of it.thnx*



from the beauty supply store (not Sally beauty) :3 They even have the really small squeeze tubes of it at Kroger and sometimes Albertsons (if you have those stores where you live lol) beauti


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 9, 2014)

beauti 

here are some pics of what it looks like


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 9, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> beauti  here are some pics of what it looks like



I want to try this but I'm trying stick to CG. It's been helping with definition & moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2014)

*whiteoleander91 thanks girl! Unfortunately I don't have any of those stores where I live and don't recall ever seeing those products  I will look extra hard. 
bronzephoenix is cg curly girl method or name of product?thnx*


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2014)

*okay today was 3rd day hair and it was soft but it rained today and right side was frizzy, lost some definition. So I did an updo of sorts. Hopefully it will look like this tomorrow*


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 10, 2014)

beauti said:


> *whiteoleander91 thanks girl! Unfortunately I don't have any of those stores where I live and don't recall ever seeing those products  I will look extra hard.
> *


*

beauti aw, I hope you can find it. Any BSS should carry it. If not WoC, you can try Long Aid curl activator, and you can get that at Walgreens, CVS, and Walmart.*


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 10, 2014)

does anyone else have hair in the front that is significantly different from the rest of their hair?


















it hardly shrinks and is very floppy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2014)

whiteoleander91  my bangs are looser than the rest of my hair. I think its because I manipulate my bangs more than the rest of my hair. Usually if I'm being lazy, I will bun the back and twist out the bangs.  When I decide to twist my hair, I always start in the front but by the time I get to the back, I'm over it.


Hair wasnt dry before bed and fell asleep on it, so its mushed up on one side.  Deciding if I should just cowash it again but I'm skating tonight , so its going to be mushy anyways... Hmm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2014)

bronzephoenix ,try Sheamoisture souffle as a replacement for curl activator gel under a hard gel.  It will cut the hardness out.  You will have to play around with it though because all you really need is a tiny amount per section


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 10, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> does anyone else have hair in the front that is significantly different from the rest of their hair?  it hardly shrinks and is very floppy.



The front center portion of my hair is different than the rest. It is A different texture and pattern. I'm not sure how it will look as it grows out. It also shrinks less than the rest.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 10, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> does anyone else have hair in the front that is significantly different from the rest of their hair?  it hardly shrinks and is very floppy.


 Do you ever use heat? Is it possibly damaged? I have a section like that but I think I damaged it awhile back when I was stretching my curls with the blow dryer which i no longer do. It's been growing out for awhile but it still looks weird. I try to make it blend better by using the denman brush, it makes my curls more uniform.


----------



## beauti (Sep 10, 2014)

*whiteoleander91 yes I have a patch in the front on my left side that just hangs/flops, gotta scrunched it for it to curl. Very annoying*


----------



## beauti (Sep 10, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you ever use heat? Is it possibly damaged? I have a section like that but I think I damaged it awhile back when I was stretching my curls with the blow dryer which i no longer do. It's been growing out for awhile but it still looks weird. I try to make it blend better by using the denman brush, it makes my curls more uniform.



*i wondered about that but my patch is 100% natural and I have not used heat on my natural hair. It's very odd*


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 10, 2014)

beauti said:


> i wondered about that but my patch is 100% natural and I have not used heat on my natural hair. It's very odd


I've got some weird areas that don't seem to match as well. I think everyone does. Using my denman brush seems to give me the most uniform results.


----------



## Jazzlyric (Sep 10, 2014)

Wash and go using Keracare leave in conditioner and just a tiny bit of extreme wet line gel .


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Do you ever use heat? Is it possibly damaged? I have a section like that but I think I damaged it awhile back when I was stretching my curls with the blow dryer which i no longer do. It's been growing out for awhile but it still looks weird. I try to make it blend better by using the denman brush, it makes my curls more uniform.



I very seldom use heat and I have cut that section many times and it keeps growing back this way!! Lol plus, I think that section is high porosity; it's very bumpy when I run my fingers over it and is super tangle prone.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 11, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> beauti  I have the same problem with the olive oil one!!! It's crunchy no matter what I do.  The combo of the krystal and the worlds of curls is very soft. Feels like naked moisturized hair. I'm sporting second day hair and it's still very defined even though it's fluffy soft. I apply the Eco first, then the WoC on top (the one for extra dry hair).



Yes! World of curls and Eco Argan made my hair amazing. Eco Crystal, too!! But I'm not sure if they hindered my internal moisture retention.  I did WoC before the Eco though. Any reason why you do it after?

 Now I'm experimenting with MHM, though, so I can't use these products. I might go back though


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 11, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Yes! World of curls and Eco Argan made my hair amazing. Eco Crystal, too!! But I'm not sure if they hindered my internal moisture retention.  I did WoC before the Eco though. Any reason why you do it after?
> 
> Now I'm experimenting with MHM, though, so I can't use these products. I might go back though



AJellyCake I usually apply the WoC first, but I've noticed that when I do, I end up using more activator than styling gel. Since WoC costs more per ounce than the styling gel--and, unlike WoC, I can actually get the styling gel in a huge bucket (5lbs!!)--I find it more cost effective to use the styler first, then use the activator. Now my WoC tubs last me longer :3

I've been lurking in the MHM thread  and it seems that a lot of ladies are modifying the regimen to suit their individual needs. Gon' head and use it


----------



## SimplyWhole (Sep 11, 2014)

Shawnyblaze,
KCCC never fails me, too! I also like Curly Kinks Coil Jam. How does the Xtreme Wetline compare to KCCC as far as elongation and crunch?



shawnyblazes said:


> .I love KCCC, always have.  It never fails in my hair.
> 
> 
> My favorite gels are  KCCC, Xtreme Wetline Gel, and Curly Kinks Coil Jam


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 11, 2014)

SimplyWhole said:


> Shawnyblaze,
> KCCC never fails me, too! I also like Curly Kinks Coil Jam. How does the Xtreme Wetline compare to KCCC as far as elongation and crunch?



No crunch, a little more elongation than KCCC but can be a little tacky because of the glycerin but the shine and definition is  , sometimes I use it under KCCC/Coil Jam  as a moisturizer.  SimplyWhole


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Does my wash n go count?  Can't wait until it gets longer!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Does my wash n go count?  Can't wait until it gets longer!


Of course it does. I know even though I got mine cut only last month people have already started saying it's grown already. So hang in there.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 11, 2014)

Jazzlyric said:


> Wash and go using Keracare leave in conditioner and just a tiny bit of extreme wet line gel .



I SO JEALOUS!!!  I love your hair!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Does my wash n go count?  Can't wait until it gets longer!



Of course it counts. Pretty hair!! Welcome to the other side lol


----------



## SheenaVee (Sep 11, 2014)

I haven't been in here for ages! I've been loving this wash and go I did on Sunday that's still looking great. I just used ecostyler argan oil gel after I co washed. 









These are just the same pics that are in my avi and siggy but I thought I'd put them in for a closer look. I took these pics yesterday. I just tied the wash and go back in a very loose ponytail.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sheena284 said:


> I haven't been in here for ages! I've been loving this wash and go I did on Sunday that's still looking great. I just used ecostyler argan oil gel after I co washed.  These are just the same pics that are in my avi and siggy but I thought I'd put them in for a closer look. I took these pics yesterday. I just tied the wash and go back in a very loose ponytail.


I really, really, really want that hair!  So dang pretty.


----------



## beauti (Sep 12, 2014)

*i love your hair!  Sheena284*


----------



## pattyr5 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tried something new today, Wonder Curl Curl Control Styling Lotion. It was so thick and hard to spread but once I got it on it gave a lot of hold and kept my hair looking wet. Not sure if I actually like it yet. I'm thinking about trying their gel. I'm still trying to get a week out of my WNG like some of you.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 12, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> AJellyCake I usually apply the WoC first, but I've noticed that when I do, I end up using more activator than styling gel. Since WoC costs more per ounce than the styling gel--and, unlike WoC, I can actually get the styling gel in a huge bucket (5lbs!!)--I find it more cost effective to use the styler first, then use the activator. Now my WoC tubs last me longer :3
> 
> I've been lurking in the MHM thread  and it seems that a lot of ladies are modifying the regimen to suit their individual needs. Gon' head and use it



Yassss  I love cheap gels. I am really trying to be more budget conscious with my hair, especially because I feel like I need a lot of product. I might just have to mosy on back to some Eco/Woc/Wetline. And I totally agree about using more WoC when I applied it first.

I might mosy on back to using these gels with the main MHM regimen. We'll see. Because 5 lbs is niiiiice and probably cost you next to nothing!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 12, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Yassss  I love cheap gels. I am really trying to be more budget conscious with my hair, especially because I feel like I need a lot of product. I might just have to mosy on back to some Eco/Woc/Wetline. And I totally agree about using more WoC when I applied it first.
> 
> I might mosy on back to using these gels with the main MHM regimen. We'll see. Because 5 lbs is niiiiice and probably cost you next to nothing!



Yes! At 80oz for $10 it's like 13¢ per ounce vs WoC 30ish cents per ounce. (32oz for $10). Much more product for your money! I'm trying to be more cost conscious, too, b/c I also use a lot of product on my hair. Plus your hair is so long, use what makes your hair happy and what makes "cents"


----------



## Jazzlyric (Sep 12, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I SO JEALOUS!!!  I love your hair!



Thank You : )


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

My hair and I are finally getting along with each other again.. Now I just need her to get long enough for a pony and I'll be set.  

I'm regretting cutting my hair again.  It was an impulse cut out of frustration because she was acting up so much.  Now that I switched up my leave in and she's happy again I wish I had my length back.  Oh wells, you live and you learn


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried a wash and go for the very first time since my BC in April. I did this last month sometime and was very pleased with my results. For my first try it came out pretty good.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 13, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Tried a wash and go for the very first time since my BC in April. I did this last month sometime and was very pleased with my results. For my first try it came out pretty good.



Since you usually dont do wng what's you're usual go to style?  When I bc'd wng were my only option and currently still are til I get a bit more length


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 13, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Tried a wash and go for the very first time since my BC in April. I did this last month sometime and was very pleased with my results. For my first try it came out pretty good.



KaramelKutie803 very pretty! looks so soft and springy. how long did it last?


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Since you usually dont do wng what's you're usual go to style?  When I bc'd wng were my only option and currently still are til I get a bit more length



I usually do twist outs pulled up into a puff. My hair isn't that long yet either so I'm not quite 100% comfortable with wearing a loose twist out. A new product I've been using and loving for my twist outs is by Creme of Nature Argan Oil Line for natural hair, the Twirling Custard. Gives me good definition but doesn't dry hard or crunchy.


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 13, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> KaramelKutie803 very pretty! looks so soft and springy. how long did it last?



Thank you!!! I actually got a food 5-6 days out of it. I cowashed with Mielle Organics Honey Dew cowash and while my hair was dripping wet in the shower applied As I Am Naturally Leave-In conditioner and shook my hair real then applied the As I Am Curling Jelly to my hair and shook it once more.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 13, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> Thank you!!! I actually got a food 5-6 days out of it. I cowashed with Mielle Organics Honey Dew cowash and while my hair was dripping wet in the shower applied As I Am Naturally Leave-In conditioner and shook my hair real then applied the As I Am Curling Jelly to my hair and shook it once more.



Thank you for replying! I've really been wanting to try the As I Am Leave-in. What is the consistency like? Is it really slippery like Kinky Curly Knot Today, or is it creamy? Would you say it's thick and heavy, or light? I might check out their Curling Jelly, too, once I get through more of my stash. I'm a sucker for hair gel lol


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 13, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you for replying! I've really been wanting to try the As I Am Leave-in. What is the consistency like? Is it really slippery like Kinky Curly Knot Today, or is it creamy? Would you say it's thick and heavy, or light? I might check out their Curling Jelly, too, once I get through more of my stash. I'm a sucker for hair gel lol



I wanted to try the products for a while as well and was in Walgreens one day and saw a little kit with mini sized bottles of the leave in, curling jelly, cowash, double butter cream, and the hydration elation deep conditioner and had to get it. It has a similar consistency as the Knot today in my opinion. It's very light and thin but not too thin to where it's watery. It's actually the same color as the Knot Today as well


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 14, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> I wanted to try the products for a while as well and was in Walgreens one day and saw a little kit with mini sized bottles of the leave in, curling jelly, cowash, double butter cream, and the hydration elation deep conditioner and had to get it. It has a similar consistency as the Knot today in my opinion. It's very light and thin but not too thin to where it's watery. It's actually the same color as the Knot Today as well



Thank you so much! Your review saved me some money b/c the Knot Today and leave-ins like it feel really weird on my hair. I will definitely try the Jelly one day, though. I'd like to try the Double Butter Cream, but it's so pricey  I need to find me one of those sampler kits lol


----------



## KaramelKutie803 (Sep 14, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Thank you so much! Your review saved me some money b/c the Knot Today and leave-ins like it feel really weird on my hair. I will definitely try the Jelly one day, though. I'd like to try the Double Butter Cream, but it's so pricey  I need to find me one of those sampler kits lol



No problem. My hair didn't care too much for the Knot Today either so it's just sitting here collecting dust but it seems to like the As I Am Leave-In. How does your hair do with liquid leave-ins?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 14, 2014)

KaramelKutie803 said:


> No problem. My hair didn't care too much for the Knot Today either so it's just sitting here collecting dust but it seems to like the As I Am Leave-In. How does your hair do with liquid leave-ins?



KaramelKutie803

My hair likes liquid leave-ins, but I tend to like to use serums, oils, or something with a little shea, vegetable protein, panthenol, glycerin, etc., which usually ends up being something creamy rather than liquid. I think my hair is normal to high porosity, so I like leave-ins with a little oomph lol


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 14, 2014)

I really liked how my dry wng came out. I put my products on completely dry co-washed hair that I left a little conditioner in. I used that let's jam custard stuff and a little of my APB spray in moisturizer. I think this regimen would be great for cooler weather because my hair is not all wet. It is not a super defined curly look but I like it and the volume is crazy. It may be too frizzy for most people but I like the big hair. I was too tired to take a good pic so here's a quick snap. It looks better in person to me lol.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I really liked how my dry wng came out. I put my products on completely dry co-washed hair that I left a little conditioner in. I used that let's jam custard stuff and a little of my APB spray in moisturizer. I think this regimen would be great for cooler weather because my hair is not all wet. It is not a super defined curly look but I like it and the volume is crazy. It may be too frizzy for most people but I like the big hair. I was too tired to take a good pic so here's a quick snap. It looks better in person to me lol.



Your hair is beautiful! how creative to do it a wng on dry hair! I need to try that one day.


----------



## pattyr5 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I really liked how my dry wng came out. I put my products on completely dry co-washed hair that I left a little conditioner in. I used that let's jam custard stuff and a little of my APB spray in moisturizer. I think this regimen would be great for cooler weather because my hair is not all wet. It is not a super defined curly look but I like it and the volume is crazy. It may be too frizzy for most people but I like the big hair. I was too tired to take a good pic so here's a quick snap. It looks better in person to me lol.



You hair us just beautiful!  I would never have thought of doing a WNG on dry hair. Very nice.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much ladies! Here's some better pics of my dry wng. This is the second day. I can never get good lighting in my house sigh. 

I love the results though! Hope I can replicate it again and it's not a fluke!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 15, 2014)

Usually when its humid out,  I do a dry Wng with curl activator gel and a styler. It works really good.  Ill have to try it out when it warms back up.  Its cooling down in NJ this week. 

Liking the hair Pokhantas.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 15, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks so much ladies! Here's some better pics of my dry wng. This is the second day. I can never get good lighting in my house sigh.
> 
> I love the results though! Hope I can replicate it again and it's not a fluke!



I just love your hair. I need your hair and Joi's hair on a wig lol. When y'all are tired of it send it my way please and thanks!


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 15, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Yes! At 80oz for $10 it's like 13¢ per ounce vs WoC 30ish cents per ounce. (32oz for $10). Much more product for your money! I'm trying to be more cost conscious, too, b/c I also use a lot of product on my hair. Plus your hair is so long, use what makes your hair happy and what makes "cents"



TRUTH!!!! I have to use so much just to cover my hair. Like when I use less, I can feel the sections that are all naked and left behind .


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 15, 2014)

I have had some amazing wash n goes recently using the Hello Curly Curl Stimulator. My Day 1 hair wasn't as flat as it was with Eco, and my Day 2 hair was just fabulous: soft, defined, just 100!!! It worked well with all of my various curl patterns. I was also told by some mens that my hair smelled really good. This is what KCCC wishes it could do on my hair. 

Only issues are: it's pricey, and it's not available on the ground near me. Also, the center of my head is still damp. erplexed I am going to try flaxseed gel again and see if I can use them together to stretch the product more.


----------



## beauti (Sep 15, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I have had some amazing wash n goes recently using the Hello Curly Curl Stimulator. My Day 1 hair wasn't as flat as it was with Eco, and my Day 2 hair was just fabulous: soft, defined, just 100!!! It worked well with all of my various curl patterns. I was also told by some mens that my hair smelled really good. This is what KCCC wishes it could do on my hair.
> 
> Only issues are: it's pricey, and it's not available on the ground near me. Also, the center of my head is still damp. erplexed I am going to try flaxseed gel again and see if I can use them together to stretch the product more.


*
umm... pics please and thank you *


----------



## bronzephoenix (Sep 15, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I have had some amazing wash n goes recently using the Hello Curly Curl Stimulator. My Day 1 hair wasn't as flat as it was with Eco, and my Day 2 hair was just fabulous: soft, defined, just 100!!! It worked well with all of my various curl patterns. I was also told by some mens that my hair smelled really good. This is what KCCC wishes it could do on my hair.   Only issues are: it's pricey, and it's not available on the ground near me. Also, the center of my head is still damp. erplexed I am going to try flaxseed gel again and see if I can use them together to stretch the product more.



I want to try Hello Curly  soooo bad. No protein? No glycerin? No crunch? Natural ingredients?? I'm sold. Now I just need it to go on sale... 

I'm terrified I'll try it, love it & be a slave to repurchase $30 bottles of gel for the rest of my life...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 15, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> I want to try Hello Curly  soooo bad. No protein? No glycerin? No crunch? Natural ingredients?? I'm sold. Now I just need it to go on sale...  I'm terrified I'll try it, love it & be a slave to repurchase $30 bottles of gel for the rest of my life...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It is all that. It has surpassed KCCC for me because of the softer hold.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 15, 2014)

beauti said:


> umm... pics please and thank you



Yep, we are waiting for pics.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 16, 2014)

What I wanna know is if the Hello Curly has enough hold for type 4's. Anyone?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> What I wanna know is if the Hello Curly has enough hold for type 4's. Anyone?



Yes this bc my daughters are all different type 4s. They have the most beautiful thick hair and I'm jelly of them lol. It would be nice to have a product that will work for us all and unfortunately I would pay for it even with the high price.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes.  Im a 4a-b and if its the same formula she had for curly Magic the hold is there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2014)

Todays WashN Go with Xtreme Wetline gel


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 16, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Todays WashN Go with Xtreme Wetline gel



I love it!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 16, 2014)

MissMusic said:


> What I wanna know is if the Hello Curly has enough hold for type 4's. Anyone?



It does. In fact, I have to dilute it to prevent crunch.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 16, 2014)

Welp, doesn't take much to convince this PJ. Thanks ladies, off to purchase UFDCM and Hello Curly (gotta do a comparison.....right?).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2014)

MissMusic the formula now for UFD is different.  Its not the same.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 17, 2014)

beauti said:


> umm... pics please and thank you



Lol I definitely should have known better. 

I've already fallen in love with that expensive gel. . I've been making my own flaxseed gel to layer underneath it so I use less Hello Curly. I'm not sure when I will do another pure Hello Curly wng, but when I do I'll try to remember to post pictures!!!


----------



## beauti (Sep 19, 2014)

*today's wash n go I left a little Shea moisture deep treatment masque while still in shower.  Out the shower i applied a little curl enhancing smoothie (when will I ever learn this takes forever to dry!  ) and then I smoothed in some world of curls gel and eco styler on top. 3 hours later hair still damp.   whiteoleander91 I think I'm gonna like this gel...let's see how it dries...*


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 19, 2014)

beauti said:


> *today's wash n go I left a little Shea moisture deep treatment masque while still in shower.  Out the shower i applied a little curl enhancing smoothie (when will I ever learn this takes forever to dry!  ) and then I smoothed in some world of curls gel and eco styler on top. 3 hours later hair still damp.   whiteoleander91 I think I'm gonna like this gel...let's see how it dries...*



beauti yay, you found it! I think we may be hair siblings, your hair looks a lot like mine. I really hope you like the gel :3


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 19, 2014)

beauti said:


> today's wash n go I left a little Shea moisture deep treatment masque while still in shower.  Out the shower i applied a little curl enhancing smoothie (when will I ever learn this takes forever to dry!  ) and then I smoothed in some world of curls gel and eco styler on top. 3 hours later hair still damp.   whiteoleander91 I think I'm gonna like this gel...let's see how it dries...



That was my recipe for several months this year (curl enhancing smoothie, world of curls, Eco Argan). I had some great wash n goes! I hope you like it!!! Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## beauti (Sep 20, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> @beauti yay, you found it! I think we may be hair siblings, your hair looks a lot like mine. I really hope you like the gel :3


*Yes I found it  My hair is still slightly damp at the crown but omg! The softness throughout is crazy!  I didnt even use the eco crystal that you use, I have the 32oz. olive oil so i just used that and normally no matter how much layering I do, that gel leaves my hair crunchy on first couple days. Well its verrry soft right now thanks to world of curls * *Oh and I whether or not we are hair siblings my hair would love to grow up looking like yours! *


----------



## beauti (Sep 20, 2014)

*AJellyCake thank you! Did your hair take an entire day and a half to dry with that method? I feel like this is the Andy Dickie method cause my hair took forever to dry and is still not dry! That curl enhancing smoothie is the culprit *


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 20, 2014)

beauti said:


> *Yes I found it  My hair is still slightly damp at the crown but omg! The softness throughout is crazy!  I didnt even use the eco crystal that you use, I have the 32oz. olive oil so i just used that and normally no matter how much layering I do, that gel leaves my hair crunchy on first couple days. Well its verrry soft right now thanks to world of curls * *Oh and I whether or not we are hair siblings my hair would love to grow up looking like yours! *



aw thank you! I'm so glad your hair is drying soft. Activator gel was a game changer for me.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 20, 2014)

beauti said:


> AJellyCake thank you! Did your hair take an entire day and a half to dry with that method? I feel like this is the Andy Dickie method cause my hair took forever to dry and is still not dry! That curl enhancing smoothie is the culprit



Yup, the center of my head stayyyyed damp. Not sure what to do about that. For me that leave-in worked really well. I like the KBB one too but it was way more expensive.


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2014)

any one interested in a fall/winter wash n go challenge?


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 20, 2014)

Napp said:


> any one interested in a fall/winter wash n go challenge?



Napp heyy lady, you're a sight for sore eyes. I wouldn't mind. I've never participated in a hair challenge before  I wash and go all the time anyway


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2014)

whiteoleander91 said:


> Napp heyy lady, you're a sight for sore eyes. I wouldn't mind. I've never participated in a hair challenge before  I wash and go all the time anyway



I needed a break from the internet....


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 20, 2014)

Napp said:


> I needed a break from the internet....



Girl, I understand. It can be very toxic. Mental health breaks are important  Glad to see you back


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 20, 2014)

Napp said:


> any one interested in a fall/winter wash n go challenge?


Count me in. Wash n go is my primary hairstyle.


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 20, 2014)

3 words:  Cashmere Curl Jelly!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 20, 2014)

Browndilocks said:


> 3 words:  Cashmere Curl Jelly!!!


Is it similar to their goddess curls?    I've use goddess curls and creme brûlée.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 20, 2014)

I just decided to use my shea moisture curling gel soufflé for the first time. I hate it so far. 1 I feel sticky like I need to take a shower (after I post this I will be showering) my face, shoulders and random spots on my arms are sticky. 2 I didn't like the way hair was turning out it seemed to weigh my hair down. 3 I ended up combing it out into a fro. Definitely was not the look I was going for.   Ok I'm about to wash this out. I have concluded I do not like the curling enhancing smoothie or this.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

Napp said:


> any one interested in a fall/winter wash n go challenge?



I'm in.  Its the only style I can do right now


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Napp said:


> any one interested in a fall/winter wash n go challenge?


I have been dreading winter for this very reason.  I'm in the awkward stage and the only way I can not look crazy is to wash n go  daily. My hair doesn't want me to sleep. . How do you do a wintertime wash n go?


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 21, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Is it similar to their goddess curls?    I've use goddess curls and creme brûlée.



It's thicker in consistency than goddess curls. I really like goddess curls too but the cashmere curl jelly gives a more defined finish and had my curls poppin like never before.  This is my new #1 favorite styler.


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 21, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been dreading winter for this very reason.  I'm in the awkward stage and the only way I can not look crazy is to wash n go  daily. My hair doesn't want me to sleep. . How do you do a wintertime wash n go?



Get up an hour early & invest in a table top hooded dryer.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 21, 2014)

Browndilocks I will definitely have to try the cashmere curls because I really like the other curls products.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 21, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been dreading winter for this very reason.  I'm in the awkward stage and the only way I can not look crazy is to wash n go  daily. My hair doesn't want me to sleep. . How do you do a wintertime wash n go?



I wng the night before and in the am spritz my hair lightly and add more leave in.  It usually works though I may have to mess with it depending on how hard I was sleeping.  If you have a satin cap you can wear that to sleep.  That would help preserve my wng so well, but I would get headaches if the elastic is too tight and if too loose it slips right off.  Also maybe using a blow dryer with a diffuser?  That used to help when my hair was longer and my wng was not preserved for the next day.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 21, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been dreading winter for this very reason.  I'm in the awkward stage and the only way I can not look crazy is to wash n go  daily. My hair doesn't want me to sleep. . How do you do a wintertime wash n go?


 I suggest working on making your wng last longer lol. Seriously if I had to wng daily I would have to resort to something else cuz I just wouldn't.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I suggest working on making your wng last longer lol. Seriously if I had to wng daily I would have to resort to something else cuz I just wouldn't.


If I could sleep with my head hanging off the bed or sleep sitting up my hair wouldn't look crazy but I might actually be crazy from lack of sleep.  I have been struggling since I BC-ed in May to find a way to make it through one night's sleep and not have to WNG the next day.  I sleep in a satin cap.  I'm basically no poo, I DC regularly.  My hair is in good shape and I don't have any problems except none of my styles last through sleeping.  The struggle is real and shrinkage is the devil!


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 21, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> If I could sleep with my head hanging off the bed or sleep sitting up my hair wouldn't look crazy but I might actually be crazy from lack of sleep.  I have been struggling since I BC-ed in May to find a way to make it through one night's sleep and not have to WNG the next day.  I sleep in a satin cap.  I'm basically no poo, I DC regularly.  My hair is in good shape and I don't have any problems except none of my styles last through sleeping.  The struggle is real and shrinkage is the devil!


 I really hope you find something. Trust me I know it's a lot of trial and error to get something to work. Have you tried to pineapple or a loc soc. I can preserve my hair well with both methods. Sometimes if my hair isn't holding up well I re moisturize and put it in a few chunky twists and that can refresh my whole style for quite a few more days.


----------



## beauti (Sep 21, 2014)

*naptural85 has a youtube vid on a winter friendly wash n go which is basically doing it the night before. I will try that since I really don't want to give this up 

This is day 3. My hair is pillow soft  I'm gonna hold on to this style until the wheels fall off *


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> I really hope you find something. Trust me I know it's a lot of trial and error to get something to work. Have you tried to pineapple or a loc soc. I can preserve my hair well with both methods. Sometimes if my hair isn't holding up well I re moisturize and put it in a few chunky twists and that can refresh my whole style for quite a few more days.


I'm too short yet to pineapple (4-6 inches) depending on which curl I grab to measure.  When I was relaxed, my hair loved Lottabody setting lotion and either a styling cream or foam on soaking wet hair for a Twistout. I can't stand any kind of greasy feel and my hair apparently doesn't like it either.  My best results have come from treating a Twistout like a rollerset and using the same products.  Trying that as we speak.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2014)

beauti said:


> naptural85 has a youtube vid on a winter friendly wash n go which is basically doing it the night before. I will try that since I really don't want to give this up   This is day 3. My hair is pillow soft  I'm gonna hold on to this style until the wheels fall off


I love her vids.  I'll check her out, thanks.


----------



## Napp (Sep 21, 2014)

So far this summer Herbal essences smoothing conditioner has been giving my hair life. I can finally say i have a HG styler. I wasn't expecting it to work so well on my hair at all. it smells so good too! I always get compliments on it. did I mention its dirt cheap?! 







I have been using the tightly curly method (curly primer) with much success but just like you Cattypus1, i cant seem to get much longevity from my wash n gos. i just fluff it up on day 2 and on day 3 i wear a loose puff. but by day 3 it looks a bit rough. I dont mind so much because my hair sheds like crazy so i need to remove shed hair frequently. i wish i could get week long wash n goes like some of yall but i would be scared of the wash day! LOL


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 21, 2014)

beauti said:


> naptural85 has a youtube vid on a winter friendly wash n go which is basically doing it the night before. I will try that since I really don't want to give this up   This is day 3. My hair is pillow soft  I'm gonna hold on to this style until the wheels fall off



Soooo cute!


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm growing fonder of my hair with each wash day which is a blessing because she was working my nerves.  

I've been trying a different combo of things and so far a creamy gel leave-in + eco styler + curl keeper has been a winner for me, with hair that does't take all day to dry!


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 21, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been dreading winter for this very reason.  I'm in the awkward stage and the only way I can not look crazy is to wash n go  daily. My hair doesn't want me to sleep. . How do you do a wintertime wash n go?



I live in WI and I did WNGs all the time in the winter. I wouldn't suggest you do this, but I went out with a wet head all the time. I would only walk to and from my car. When I didn't Cowash in the morning, I would dunk my head under the shower spray and then shake out my curls, or I'd use a spray bottle and then shake. I suggest investing in a diffuser to speed up the drying process. I diffuse on cool.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 22, 2014)

I think my hair came out pretty good this morning. Used goddess curls and creme brûlée. It's still a little damp but I think it will be fully dry soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Tried the WNG method by Naptural85 using a homemade clay wash with twists...I love her hair...EPIC fail for me.  I think I was afraid the twists would come out during the rinse so I probably didn't rinse as well as I should have.  My hair was stiff and coated when dry.  I had to CoWash and sit under the drier for a bit this morning before work.  I really liked the clay wash...I'll probably try it again.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 25, 2014)

My dry wng's are giving me life! I'm glad I discovered this method. I get a lot more volume and drying time is a fraction of what it used to be on wet hair. 

Wetline gel worked good for me this time on damp'ish hair. 

Please excuse my bummy fleece shirt. I'm bumming it out at home big time and it's getting chilly here.


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> My dry wng's are giving me life! I'm glad I discovered this method. I get a lot more volume and drying time is a fraction of what it used to be on wet hair.
> 
> Wetline gel worked good for me this time on damp'ish hair.
> 
> Please excuse my bummy fleece shirt. I'm bumming it out at home big time and it's getting chilly here.



Pokahontas - what's a dry wash n go?


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 25, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> Pokahontas - what's a dry wash n go?


regal fro does one you basically put your choice of styler on dry hair. Her is her video http://youtu.be/n5YMhTkjdVc


----------



## Napp (Sep 25, 2014)

I did a wash n go from straightened hair and my hair came out nice. I sat under the dryer for about 15 mins though.





Also Is anyone still interested in having a fall/winter wash n go challenge? I will make the thread if y'all are still interested.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 25, 2014)

Napp I'm still interested in the challenge.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 25, 2014)

Me too! Napp I'm still interested


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Napp what r the rules?  I think I'm in.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 25, 2014)

Napp said:


> I did a wash n go from straightened hair and my hair came out nice. I sat under the dryer for about 15 mins though.
> 
> Also Is anyone still interested in having a fall/winter wash n go challenge? I will make the thread if y'all are still interested.



I'm in it to win it!

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF please ignore typos


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 26, 2014)

krikit96 said:


> Pokahontas - what's a dry wash n go?


 I wash my hair and wrap it in a microfiber towel for awhile then take it down and let it air dry completely or at least 95% then apply my products just like I would if it was wet.


----------



## beauti (Sep 26, 2014)

*Napp count me in ma'am *


----------



## havilland (Sep 26, 2014)

Napp I'm interested in a challenge


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 27, 2014)

I was going to do the MHM for better curl definition but now that I've got my WNG technique and products down, I'm not even gonna bother with that daily regimen. I'll do it once a week as a deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 27, 2014)

What leave-in is everyone using? I posted this in the TWA thread but meant to post that here.


----------



## Napp (Sep 27, 2014)

hunnychile what is MHM?

I am currently using Herbal essences smooth collection conditioner as a leave in. it has been my staple since the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 27, 2014)

Napp said:


> hunnychile what is MHM?  I am currently using Herbal essences smooth collection conditioner as a leave in. it has been my staple since the beginning of the summer.



MHM is Maximum Hydration Method. It is a multi-step process to moisturizing low porosity hair. I haven't followed it myself, but it involves using a baking soda and or Apple cider vinegar treatment and using no silicones. You can find more info in a thread on this Board or YouTube/Google. I'm scared of both baking soda and apple cider vinegar on my hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Sep 27, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> What leave-in is everyone using? I posted this in the TWA thread but meant to post that here.



Hey, hunnychile. I use whatever I feel my hair needs at the time.

Some of my leave-ins:

Organix Coconut Milk Serum
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Leave-in
Safflower Oil
Avocado Oil
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Spray Leave-in (very creamy)
Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Hair Milk
Nubian Heritage Indian Hemp & Tamanu Grow & Stregthen Herbal Custard

Sometimes I will do combos of the leave-ins listed above. Avocado oil first, then one of the creamy leave-ins (for example, the Yucca & Baobab Milk) is a favorite leave-in combo of mine.


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 27, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> What leave-in is everyone using? I posted this in the TWA thread but meant to post that here.



I use Kinky Curly Knot Today, KBN Shealoe and DB Daily Leave In. I like DB Pumpkin Seed too.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 27, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> regal fro does one you basically put your choice of styler on dry hair. Her is her video http://youtu.be/n5YMhTkjdVc



Her hair is the cutest thing ever!  Thanks for linking this video!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 27, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Her hair is the cutest thing ever!  Thanks for linking this video!


Your welcome. Her hair is always cute.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 28, 2014)

I did a second day WNG bc I was in a rush go out after the gym and my fro is BEAUTIFUL! I spritzed with some water and just added more leave-in and eco styler argan and my hair looks amazing! I'm in his car now playing with his HD camera and my hair looks super shiny and defined!

Omg I love itttttt. My texture is so cute.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 28, 2014)

Pictures please hunnychile.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 29, 2014)

stephanie75miller said:


> Pictures please hunnychile.



He said he will email them to me.


----------



## Karmi (Sep 29, 2014)

Napp said:


> Also Is anyone still interested in having a fall/winter wash n go challenge? I will make the thread if y'all are still interested.




I'm in! I tried to do a roller set but my hair isn't long enough to were I'd feel comfortable wearing it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 11, 2014)

Today's products for my washngo


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 11, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Today's products for my washngo


What's your Instagram address would like to follow you

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 11, 2014)

KinkyRN said:


> What's your Instagram address would like to follow you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF



Aw thanks. It's lovinglife0078. KinkyRN


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2014)

When your Washngo doesn't dry and you fall asleep.  It's 2 days later and the roots are still damp.  I'll be doing it over today.  My hair will be loose for another two weeks so I'll be able to play with my Washngo for a bit. I need to figure out how to get it dry quicker.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2014)

Wash day.  Clay wash. Deep condition and styled.  I skipped the leave in to see if maybe it will dry quicker.  Same combo of Xtreme Wetline gel and Curly Twirls custard.


----------



## MissMusic (Oct 14, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> When your Washngo doesn't dry and you fall asleep.  It's 2 days later and the roots are still damp.  I'll be doing it over today.  My hair will be loose for another two weeks so I'll be able to play with my Washngo for a bit. I need to figure out how to get it dry quicker.



I have found that for me, plopping for an hour works wonders toward a faster drying time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2014)

I haven't moisturized or tied this hair down at night. The only thing I do is put it in two low ponytails at night to stretch it.

 The steam usually revives it at night and in the morning in the shower,  I will be washing later on today and starting again.

Next Saturday,  I will be in a protective style for  two months and then after that... I'll head over to the Fall/Winter WnG challenge.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 19, 2014)

My sew in is down today after 6 weeks of having it in. My hair is pitifully thin...I need thickness :-( 



View attachment 280413



View attachment 280415



View attachment 280417



View attachment 280419


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My sew in is down today after 6 weeks of having it in. My hair is pitifully thin...I need thickness :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2014)

Second time test trial of Hydratherma unnamed gel

First time used as directed. It had a lot of shrinkage. This time I did my normal routine and put my curl activator gel 



underneath.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 21, 2014)

I try to but I don't want to manipulate it much. It does get bigger as the days go by but I want that big hair on day 1 lol.

Eta- and thanks girl


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Oct 21, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Second time test trial of Hydratherma unnamed gel
> 
> First time used as directed. It had a lot of shrinkage. This time I did my normal routine and put my curl activator gel
> 
> ...



I really love your curl pattern. Pretty results!


----------



## LadyRaider (Oct 27, 2014)

I had a good wash and go this morning. 

I did not shampoo. I wet it down and then applied a Suave Conditioner (Keratin Smooth or something like that.) I left some in. Not a lot by my standards. 

I got out and added some leave in (Shescentit Coco Cream) and oil. Then I twisted it up. I applied a butter to the ends. I let it stay in 4 twists while I finished getting ready and ate breakfast. 

That's it. Worked well. I will try to repeat these results at least on Wednesday. One thing I have never been able to achieve is "second day hair." I usually just end up putting it in a pony tail or french braids.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm spending the next two weeks of my holiday leave trying to figure out if I want to just go all natural next year, or continue doing crochet braids.

So after a failed braidout attempt this morning, I did a wng.  Today was the first wng that I wore outside my house.  I actually chickened out at the last minute and pinned it back before I left because the more I looked at it, the less I liked it. 



I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing, but I think it was a good start.  I only used Giovanni Leave In and jojoba oil after I washed.  I bought some Shea Moisture products earlier.  Hopefully they'll add some moisture and shine.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2014)

The fact that this thread is still live tho! 

Wow!

Yes I still wear my wash n go's daily. I use different products as the weeks progress. I still find that using gel gives me the best results.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 7, 2015)

I didn't take a pic but I am in love with Aunt Jackies Dont Shrink. I even got second day hair from it!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 19, 2015)

Is anyone doing Wash and Go puffs? I'm in the awkward legnth phase and it's just not worth time to work gel into my hair especially since I do not have much of a curl/coil pattern in the first place. I like the moisture of the wash and go but I do not care for the gel and style of it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 19, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Is anyone doing Wash and Go puffs? I'm in the awkward legnth phase and it's just not worth time to work gel into my hair especially since I do not have much of a curl/coil pattern in the first place. I like the moisture of the wash and go but I do not care for the gel and style of it. Any thoughts?



I do this in the summer, put it in a puff with just gel or pomade on the edges. I only use my rinse out conditioner to co wash the leave some in my hair, squeeze some of the water out and sluck it into a puff. Love how it looks, most of my curl pattern disappears but it looks soft, fluffy and occasionally shiny.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 19, 2015)

Smiley79 said:


> Is anyone doing Wash and Go puffs? I'm in the awkward legnth phase and it's just not worth time to work gel into my hair especially since I do not have much of a curl/coil pattern in the first place. I like the moisture of the wash and go but I do not care for the gel and style of it. Any thoughts?



I do wash &  go puffs and buns most days.  I only leave my hair down in the summer on the weekend.  My hair takes forever to dry and might actually freeze in these Michigan winters if I left it down.


----------

